# iPhone Club/Thread!



## BlakHart

Welcome iPhone Owners!

This is a place to discuss one of the greatest mobile phones of this decade.

If you would like to talk about certain apps, troubleshoot problems, or even show off a nifty gold case this is the place for you!

Just tell me which phone you have -- 8GB, 16GB, 32GB, or the 64GB
Color

2.0, 3G, 3GS, 4, or 4S?

Your Service Provider

and that's it!

*Please no iPod Touch owners... There is a iPod club already*

I will try to update the Members List daily so sign up and enjoy!

Founding Member: BLAKHART (32GB, White, Verizon, 4S)

Members: 
*1. Commended (16GB, White, AT&T, 3G)
2. Canada Guy (16GB, Black, Rogers, 3G)
3. catmmm (16GB, White, AT&T, 3G)
4. i ame killer 2 (8GB, Edge 2.0)
5. jtravapd (16GB, 3G)
6. AMD+nVidia (16GB, Black, 3G)
7. max302 (8GB, Black, Rogers, 3G)
8. PÂ£PÂ§! (8GB, Black, 3G)
9. KamuiRSX (16GB, Black, AT&T, 3G)
10. HappycoreDJ (16GB, Black, AT&T, 4)
11. oregonducks45 (16GB, Black, AT&T, 4)
12. Arakasi (8GB, White, AT&T, 3G)
13. Danylu (16GB, Black, Optus, 3G)
14. oobe (16GB, Black, AT&T, 3G)
15. Drift0r (8GB, Black, AT&T, 3G)
16. sdla4ever (8GB, Black, AT&T, 3G)
17. beret9987 (16GB, Black, AT&T, 3G)
18. Jason B (16GB, White, AT&T, 3G)
19. r34p3rex (8GB, Black, AT&T, 3G)
20. wasbo (16GB, Black, Rogers, 3G)
21. kevinkor99 (16GB, White, Rogers, 3G)
22. omaryunus (16GB, Black, AT&T, 3G)
23. MrMason (16GB, Black, AT&T, 3G)
24. xxicrimsonixx (16GB, Black, Rogers, 3G)
25. microman (16GB, Red, AT&T, 3G) & (8GB, Silver, AT&T, Edge 2.0) 
26. TÃ¡zÃ¯ (8GB, Black, AT&T, 3G)
27. Nlclock (16GB, Black, 3G)
28. Kasaris (32GB, Black, AT&T, 3GS)
29. Squeeker The Cat (8GB, Black, AT&T, 3G) & (16GB, Black, AT&T, 3GS)
30. opty165 (8GB, Black, AT&T, 3G)
31. BANDIT_COROLLA (16GB, White, Telia, 3G)
32. jjk454ss (16GB, White, AT&T, 3G)
33. man03999 (8GB, AT&T, 3G)
34. technoredneck95 (8GB, AT&T, 3G)
35. ||LAW||Doom (8GB, Black, AT&T, 3G)
36. Modki (8GB, AT&T, 3G)
37. Vietnamisthebest (8GB, Black, AT&T, 3G)
38. Funcrazy1 (8GB, Black, T-Mobile, 3G)
39. Sleeping Giant (8GB, Black, AT&T, 3G)
40. Devon (8GB, Edge 2.0)
41. Black Magix (8GB, Black, AT&T, 3G)
42. mind0uT (8GB, Black, AT&T, 3G)
43. kilrbe3 (8GB, Black, AT&T, 3G)
44. Antolen (8GB, T-Mobile, 3G)
45. zer0hz (8GB, Edge 2.0) & (16GB, Black, 3GS)
46. Sikkamore (16GB, Black, Rogers, 3G)
47. Meekay (8GB, Black, AT&T, 3G)
48. Chopes (8GB, AT&T, Edge 2.0)
49. MXjunk127 (32GB, AT&T, 3GS)
50. joedr (16GB, Black, AT&T, 3G)
51. Dudeson169 (8GB, Black, AT&T, 3G)
52. memnoch_thedevil (8GB, Black, AT&T, 3G)
53. BigAl1542 (16GB, Black, AT&T, 3GS)
54. tdesbien31 (16GB, White, AT&T, 3GS)
55. ItsBobtista (16GB, 3G)
56. ltulod (16gb, Black, AT&T, 3GS)
57. bfrd (32GB, Black, AT&T, 3GS)
58. Rayce185 (8GB, Edge 2.0)
59. XxG3nexX (8GB, Edge 2.0)
60. wolfrifle16 (8GB, Black, 3G)
61. Grafixs (16GB, AT&T, 3GS)
62. Nowyoudie (16GB, White, AT&T, 3GS)
63. fear5300 (16GB, Black, AT&T, 3GS)
64. SZayat (16GB, Black, 3G)
65. Birdboy333 (16GB, Black, AT&T, 3GS)
66. Jawwwwsh (8GB, Edge 2.0)
67. honk_honk (16GB, Silver, AT&T, Edge 2.0)
68. /Ben (32GB, Black, T-Mobile, 3GS)
69. Hilltopper (32GB, AT&T, 3GS)
70. jinja_ninja (8GB, Black, O2, 3G)
71. makvli199 (8GB, Black, 3G)
72. UnAimed (32Gb, White, 3GS)
73. Â·DirtyÂ· (8GB, Black, AT&T, 3G)
74. ZunePod (16GB, Black, O2, 3G)
75. FieryCoD (16GB, White, Rogers, 3GS) 
76. Smoka Cola (16GB, Black, AT&T)
77. Lyric (Black, AT&T, 3G)
78. THEoBZ (8GB, Black, AT&T, 3G)
79. DigitalBear (16GB, Black, AT&T, 3GS)
80. umgill45 (32GB, White, Rogers, 3GS)
81. un4rmed (16GB, White, 3GS)
82. DaftFully17 (8GB, AT&T, 3G)
83. Aura (16GB, White, AT&T, 3GS)
84. ScratchNSniff (8GB, Black, AT&T, 3G)
85. Elyaas (32GB, White, AT&T, 3GS)
86. mrtn400 (8GB, Black, AT&T, 3G)
87. halifax1 (16GB, White, AT&T, 3GS)
88. like30ninjas (8GB, Black, Rogers, Edge 2.0)
89. PCNerd (32GB, Black, AT&T, 3GS)
90. ckybam3 (8GB, Black, AT&T, 3G)
91. OrphanShadow (16GB, White, 3GS)
92. wuddersup (16GB, Black, 3GS)
93. kinubic (AT&T, 3G)
94. Shogon (16GB, Black, 3GS)
95. Alex9106 (32GB, White, O2, 3GS)
96. RaZzY (Black, O2, 3G)
97. zelix (16GB, Black, Rogers, 4)
98. gig (White, AT&T, 3GS)
99. Flux (32GB, Black, 3GS)
100. jbua5150 (32GB, Black, AT&T, 3GS)
101. LuckySe7ens (8GB, T-Mobile, Edge 2.0)
102. T191 (16GB, Black, Rogers, 3GS)
103. MCBrown.CA (16GB, Black, Fido, 3GS)
104. Wixdfast (8GB, Silver, AT&T, EDGE 2.0)
105. iscariot (32GB, Black, Vodafone AU, 3GS)
106. rock3ralex (8GB, Black, 3G)
107. Shogon (16GB, Black, AT&T, 3GS)
108. robm06 (16GB, White, AT&T, 3G)
109. blasphemy (8GB, Black, AT&T, 3G)
110. RAFFY (8GB, Edge 2.0)
111. clowdermilk89 (8GB, Black, AT&T, 3G)
112. underdog1425 (16GB, Black, AT&T, 3G)
113. kiekstje (16GB, White, Proximus, 3G)
114. Phalanx1 (16GB, Black, AT&T, 3GS)
115. swatsor (16GB, Black, Rogers, 3G)
116. YtKwonG (16GB, Black, Optus, 3G)
117. xdanisx (16GB, Black, 3GS)
118. hitman1985 (8GB, Black, 3G)
119. pablo420 (8GB, T-Mobile, 3G)
120. yggr (8GB, Edge 2.0)
121. XiZeL (16GB, Black, Vodafone, 3G)
122. The Lineman (32GB, Black, Telcel, 4)
123. LiquidForce (16GB, Black, AT&T, 3GS)
124. equetefue (16GB, Black, AT&T, 3GS)
125. nismo_usaf (16GB, Black, AT&T, 3GS)
126. KoolMan (32GB, Black, AT&T, 3GS)
127. OSDCrusher (8GB, Black, T-Mobile, 3G)
128. dannyyboii (16GB, White, T-Mobile, 3G)
129. ZainyAntics (16GB, Black)
130. DaClownie (16GB, Black, 3GS)
131. ritchwell (32GB, Black, AT&T, 4)
132. R3d T34rz (32GB, Black, SoftBank, 3GS)
133. Kirgan (16GB, White, O2, 3GS)
134. whipple16 (16GB, White, AT&T, 3GS)
135. marl (8GB, Black, AT&T, 3G)
136. D3TH.GRUNT (8GB, Black, AT&T, 3G)
137. CarFreak302 (8GB, AT&T, Edge 2.0)
138. NidStyles (16GB, Black, AT&T & T-Mobile, 3GS)
139. Snipe07 (32GB, Black, Fido, 3GS)
140. reaper~ (16GB, Black, 3GS)
141. Skrappy13 (16GB, Black, T-Mobile, 3GS)
142. yomama9388 (32GB, Black, AT&T, 3GS)
143. pestypest (16GB, Black, AT&T, 3GS)
144. trn (32GB, Black, AT&T, 3GS)
145. KruperTrooper (8GB, Black, T-Mobile, Edge 2.0)
146. DennisC (8GB, Red, AT&T, 3G) & (8GB, Green, AT&T, 3G)
147. halocog (8GB, Black, AT&T, 3G)
148. shadman (8GB, Black, AT&T, 3G)
149. [email protected] (32GB, Black, Vodafone, 3GS)
150. CravinR1 (16GB, Black, AT&T, 3GS)
151. Rapidfir3 (8GB, Black, AT&T, Edge 2.0)
152. w00t (16GB, Black, Optus, 3GS)
153. Ando (32GB, White, Optus, 3GS)
154. Mazda6i07 (8GB, Black, 3G)
155. fritz_sean (32GB, Black, AT&T, 3GS)
156. huntman21014 (4GB, Black, T-Mobile, Edge 2.0)
157. cpt_alex (16Gb, Proximus, Edge 2.0)
158. hermit (16GB, Black, Fido, 3GS)
159. strezz (8GB, Globe Telecom, Edge 2.0)
160. Fidelity23 (8GB, Black, AT&T, 3G)
161. Kaldari (16GB, Black, AT&T, 3G)
162. phantomgrave (16GB, White, T-Mobile, 3GS)
163. xXxALLANxXx (32GB, Black, 3GS)
164. deathshad (16GB, Black, Virgin Mobile, 3GS)
165. NrGx (16GB, Black, 3GS)
166. pocketdrummer (32GB, Black, AT&T, 3GS)
167. vi3t_boy (32GB, Black, AT&T, 3GS)
168. tvick47 (32GB, Black, 3GS)
169. aznricer112 (8GB, Black, T-Mobile, 3G)
170. Pouleterie (32GB, Black, Rogers, 3GS)
171. aFreak (8GB, Green, T-Mobile, 3G)
172. Wingzero (16GB, White, O2, 3GS)
173. MLJS54 (8GB, Black, AT&T, 3G)
174. Big Wiggly (32GB, Black, AT&T, 3GS)
175. Viegas23 (16GB, White, 3GS)
176. hombredelassrtas (16GB, Black, 3GS)
177. CaNe (8GB, Black, Rogers, 3G)
178. dcshoejake (16GB, Black, AT&T, 3GS) & (8GB, Black, 3G)
179. lokster (8GB, Black, AT&T, 3G)
180. KusH (Black, AT&T, 3GS)
181. culexor (8GB, Black, AT&T, 3G)
182. Munkypoo7 (32GB, White, AT&T, 4S)
183. Miki (32GB, White, AT&T, 4)
184. fireman (8GB, T-Mobile, Edge 2.0)
185. Campo (16GB, Black, Telstra, 3GS)
186. btwalter (8GB, Black, T-Mobile, 3G)
187. Kavourdoukos (8GB, Black, 3G)
188. vi3t_boy (32GB, Black, AT&T, 3GS)\\
189. the3lement (32Gb, Black, AT&T, 3GS)
190. ohzer0 (32GB, White, AT&T, 4S)
191. LiLChris (16GB, Black, AT&T, 3GS)
192. HAYWIREFIVE (16GB, Black, O2, 3GS)
193. DorkSterr (16GB, Rogers, 3GS)
194. liveify (16GB, White, AT&T, 3GS)
195. blocparty12 (8GB, Black, O2, 3G)
196. Flatliner (16GB, White, Bell, 3GS)
197. chingu (16GB, Black, AT&T, 3GS)
198. $ilent (16GB, O2, 3GS)
199. ReaperMan (16GB, 3GS)
200. Sabiba (16GB, Black, AT&T, 3G)
201. Sanders54 (32GB, Black, Telenor, 3GS)
202. Lastmemory (16gb, Black, Fido, 3GS)
203. superhead91 (16GB, Black, AT&T, 3GS)
204. Kpopsaranghae (32GB, Black, AT&T, 3GS)
205. OmegaNemesis28 (32GB, Black, 4)
206. doggymad (16GB, Black, Vodafone, 4)
207. Icekilla (32GB, Black, Telcel, 4)
208. flyboy198 (16GB, Black, AT&T, 4)
209. Volcom13 (16GB, Black, Show/KT, 3GS)
210. IcedEarth (16GB, Black, 02, 3GS)
211. rasa123 (8GB, Black, AT&T, 3GS)
212. XvCluTchvX (16GB, White, T-Mobile, 3GS)
213. razr m3 (32GB, Black, 4)
214. pistons50 (16GB, Black, AT&T, 4)
215. Tardious (8GB, 3GS)
216. uturn68 (16GB, 3GS)
217. wolfrifle16 (32GB, Black, AT&T, 4)
218. pencil364 (16GB, Black, Rogers, 3GS)
219. Boereman (16GB, Black, VodaCom, 3G)
220. runeazn (32GB, 3GS)
221. LiFTed (32GB, Black, 4) & (32GB, Black, 3GS)
222. EgoProxy (16GB, Black, AT&T, 4)
223. br3nd064 (16GB, White, AT&T, 3G)
224. templar (16GB, 4)
225. ChosenLord (16GB, Black, 4)
226. wizek (32GB, White, 3GS)
227. Djmatrix32 (16GB, White, AT&T, 3G)
228. zionic (32GB, Black, AT&T, 4)
229. andrewmchugh (16GB, Black, O2, 4)
230. Oddmouse (32GB, Black, AT&T, 3GS)
231. starwa1ker (32GB, 4)
232. Track (32GB, 4)
233. oOiHuwOo (32GB, Black, 4)
234. Overdrivex2 (16GB, Black, AT&T, 4)
235. Chilly (16GB, Black, Bell, 4)
236. derickwm (32GB, AT&T, 4)
237. Rebelord (16GB, Verizon, 4)
238. heelsparky0501 (16GB, AT&T, 4)
239. Pyro_Teknic (16GB, AT&T, 3GS)
240. Aknolidge (8GB, Black, AT&T, 3GS)
241. battlenut (32GB, Black, Softbank, 3GS)
242. DannyTheGamer (16GB, Black, Three, 4)
243. Darkcyde (32GB, Black, Verizon, 4)
244. II OpTiC MaGiK II (32GB, Black, Telstra, 3GS)
245. Insomnihacks (32GB, Black, AT&T, 4)
246. Alx2331 (16GB, Black, Telia Sonera, 4)
247. knoxy_14 (16GB, Verizon, 4)
248. akuamakana (16GB, Black, AT&T, 4)
249. Timechange01 (32GB, Black, AT&T, 4)
250. WaRTaco (16GB, White, AT&T, 4)
251. Romin (16GB, Black, Verizon, 4) 
252. caleb (32Gb, Black, AT&T)
253. LoNeLyKiLLeR (16GB, Black, 4)
254. jcrew3002 (16GB, Black, Verizon, 4)
255. illum (16GB, Black, 4)
256. Methos07 (32GB, Black, AT&T, 4)
257. darkRyu (16GB, Black, AT&T, 4)
258. GigaByte (16GB, Black, Rogers, 4)
259. wumpus (16GB, Black, T-Mobile, 3G)
260. leekaiwei (16GB, Black, Vodafone, 4)
261. _s3v3n_ (16GB, Black, T-Mobile, 4)
262. the_creeper (16GB, Black, 3GS)
263. JonnyBigBoss (16GB, Black, Verizon, 4S)
264. drew630 (32GB, Black, Verizon, 4S)
265. yang88she (32B, White, Sprint, 4S)
266. Nemesis429 (32GB, White, 4S)*

Arakasi - iphone repair technician
PM if you need any repairs!

Sig:

iPhone Club

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[URL="http://www.overclock.net/mobile-phones-smartphones-pocket-pcs/497922-iphone-club-thread.html#post6092669"]:wheee:iPhone Club:wheee:[/URL]

[/CODE]


----------



## Commended

Cool good idea buddy. I have 16gb white iphone with at&t.


----------



## Canada Guy

16Gb Black with Rogers for me


----------



## catmmm

16gb white at&t for meee


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

I have a 8GB iPhone (3-1)G.

Why only 3G


----------



## jtravapd

16 gig 3g, best apps, are installous and scummvm player..

the iphone is absolutely the perfect platform for playing scummvm *old adventure PC games ) on. currently i have ten games installed. Been playing sam and max and indiana jones the most. I wish they still made point and click PC adventure games. they were awesome. I still love them.

Also..waiting any day for the slingplayer app to be released...its been submitted, just waiting for apple to approve it...its been about 3 weeks so it should be any day now..


----------



## AMD+nVidia

16GB black here.


----------



## BlakHart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *i_ame_killer_2*


I have a 8GB iPhone (3-1)G.

Why only 3G










I put 3G only to seperate from the iPod touch owners. There is already an iPod club. I'll add you.


----------



## max302

8 gig black with Rogers. Buying an iPhone is the best thing I've done in a long time. It's like having a computer in your pocket. Being a convert from a regular phone, I think it's just amazing.


----------



## BlakHart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jtravapd*


16 gig 3g, best apps, are installous and scummvm player..


I'll have to try those I can't get enough of the games.

My current Favorites are Zombieville and Fieldrunners.


----------



## Commended

mhmm I like flightcontrol a lot but its so annoying when you get really high score and out of no where some random planes crash. Then you have to do the wholeeee thing again. Pocketgod is pretty fun and I enjoy Copter, Touchgrind, and Biggest Brain. Cycorder and Italk are two of the most usefull apps I believe.


----------



## P?P?!

8gb blackie for meh jailbroken (haha)


----------



## KamuiRSX

16GB, Black, AT&T


----------



## HappycoreDJ

8GB | iPhone 3G | AT&T | 2.2.1 Jailbroken


----------



## oregonducks45

16gb white (AT&T), netshare is a great app


----------



## Arakasi

I have an 8gb with white bp (8gig) i installed myself. AT&T
I fix, repair, and troubleshoot these phones for a living.
If there is anyone in this club that has problems, just PM me and i will help you out.







Questions, concerns, and topics posted in here, i might not see all the time so toss a PM.

Sign me up !


----------



## Danylu

16gb black provider: optus waiting on 3.0 to jailbreak.


----------



## BlakHart

*Updated*


----------



## HappycoreDJ

There is a way to upgrade to 3.0 Beta 3 without being a developer. As always, use at your own risk. I was _going_ to do it, but one of my favorite jailbroken apps isn't compatible yet, BiteSMS. Instructions below:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DinoNY*

I've figured out how to upgrade my iPhone from 2.2 to 3.0 without paying a dev to add me to tester list. The trick is to jailbreak when asked for activation, use iUtilities to change version to 2.2 by editing a string, trick iTunes to activate, then change string back to 3.0

Here are the steps if you wish to do it yourself.
It has worked for me on Beta 2 and Beta 3.

Download the 3.0 Beta 3 ipsw.
http://imodzone.net/download/
Force update by Shift-Click Restore in iTunes
Let update run (screen will turn purple a couple times)
Once done, phone will ask to be activated with purple screen and emergency dial, iTunes will say failed activation
Run QuickPwn Beta 3, and only check to install Icy and Jailbreak. Don't activate. Follow steps to jailbreak.
After jailbreak, phone will still ask for activation
Download iUtilities and run (it'll ask for password, click cancel and ignore everything else)
You can get iUtilites from SendSpace and RapidShare

Just make sure you have access to multiple computers, in case iUtilites doesn't work on one. Never hurts to be safe.
Immediately go under String Editor tab, and for version, type in 2.2, and for build, type in 5G77
Restart phone and system version should be changed.
iPhone should activate now and 3.0 will be usable, without being a dev or tester.
To be able to sync, open up iUtilites again, and under String Editor, change version to 3.0, and build to 7A280f.
Restart once again, and now you will have a fully active, syncing, 3.0 beta 3, for free.
Try it at your own risk. 100% success rate here.
Only problem I've run into before is iUtilites crashing on one PC, but worked on all other ones. If it acts up the first time, erase the folder and reinstall. Don't run the iUtilities update. 
3.0 Beta 3 is super stable and new features are much useful.
Good Luck!
-Dino


----------



## BlakHart

Has anyone tried Assasins Creed yet?


----------



## oobe

16gb black att here.


----------



## HappycoreDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlakHart* 
Has anyone tried Assasins Creed yet?

Downloading it now. I'll let you know how it is.

Installous FTW!


----------



## Drift0r

8GB 3G Black on ATT. Jailbroken 2.2 FW too


----------



## sdla4ever

add me 8 Gb black w AT&T


----------



## beret9987

I'm sporting a 16GB Black on ATT on Jailbroken 2.2.1 FW







. Nice idea for this thread though!


----------



## Jason_B

AT&T

16GB White!


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Upgrading to 3.0beta4


----------



## BlakHart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia* 
Upgrading to 3.0beta4

Awesome, please let us know how that is.


----------



## AIpha

Just wondering if you all have heard of these phones.
Oh, and they go for about 100$


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlakHart*


Awesome, please let us know how that is.


So far, awesome! iTunes 8.2 has a USB network driver for your iPhone! Tethering through USB!!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AIpha*


Just wondering if you all have heard of these phones.
Oh, and they go for about 100$




























OOOooo look at you! Chinese knock-off! How cool! Not.


----------



## BlakHart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia*


So far, awesome! iTunes 8.2 has a USB network driver for your iPhone! Tethering through USB!!!!



I didn't know that... How does the MMS and the copy/paste features work?


----------



## r34p3rex

Black 8GB ATT

Pandora, Facebook, Fieldrunners, Shazam.

oh, installous =D


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlakHart*


I didn't know that... How does the MMS and the copy/paste features work?


MMS doesn't work yet, AT&T hasn't enabled it yet.

Copy/Past is AMAZING however!!


----------



## HappycoreDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AIpha* 
Just wondering if you all have heard of these phones.
Oh, and they go for about 100$



























Get that crap out of here, your kind is not welcome!


----------



## BlakHart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HappycoreDJ* 
Get that crap out of here, your kind is not welcome!










Deep down he knows it doesn't compare. They all do.


----------



## HappycoreDJ

Ain't that the truth!


----------



## wasbo

I got one too









16gb, black, rogers


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Having some issues syncing between iTunes 8.2beta and OS 3.0beta4.

Just again, the USB tethering is a freaking lifesaver. I downloaded <100MB's of stuff for my girlfriend at her house last night, all their family has is dial-up.


----------



## BlakHart

I've been screaming for that feature. I can't wait for the full release.

Is there going to be message forwarding without having to copy/paste?


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlakHart* 
I've been screaming for that feature. I can't wait for the full release.

Is there going to be message forwarding without having to copy/paste?

Sorry, forgot to mention that that's in there!









Also, you can now create SMS message subjects, except the iPhone won't send them yet...


----------



## HappycoreDJ

The 3.0 software has already been jailbroken, I'm just crossing my fingers that BiteSMS is working. Quick Reply/Forward = win.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HappycoreDJ*


The 3.0 software has already been jailbroken, I'm just crossing my fingers that BiteSMS is working. Quick Reply/Forward = win.


Dude, see the very last post before yours.

It's in OS 3.0


----------



## HappycoreDJ

I know forwarding is in there, but not quick reply.

Quick Reply = win.

You don't have to exit out of whatever you're doing to reply to the text.


----------



## oobe

yeah i havent seen quick reply in 3.0 however if its there without jailbreaking please let me know how.


----------



## Phaeton

16GB White, Rogers Wireless Communications


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Oh man, that's sexual HappycoreDJ!


----------



## HappycoreDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia*


Oh man, that's sexual HappycoreDJ!


See what I mean! That window pops up no matter what you're doing, gaming/web browsing/listening to music. You reply, hit send, and you're back to what you were doing without stopping.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HappycoreDJ*


See what I mean! That window pops up no matter what you're doing, gaming/web browsing/listening to music. You reply, hit send, and you're back to what you were doing without stopping.











Do want.

My apologies for the earlier correction.


----------



## omaryunus

16GB black AT&T (yellow snow unlocked for WaridTel in Pakistan







)

and HappycoreDJ i would definitely love to find out the theme you have going that looks HOT! im lovin it and does bitesms slow down your iphone i had a quick reply when i first unlocked it but it slowed everything down since it was constantly running in the back i dont remember the name but im 100% sure it wasnt bitesms thanks bro


----------



## HappycoreDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia*


Do want.

My apologies for the earlier correction.


No worries at all, I HIGHLY recommend BiteSMS if you're jailbroken. To forward, all you do is SWIPE TO THE RIGHT on the bubble you want to forward and blam! Forward.

It does cost $5.95 though, but that's for a lifetime serial.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omaryunus*


16GB black AT&T (yellow snow unlocked for WaridTel in Pakistan







)

and HappycoreDJ i would definitely love to find out the theme you have going that looks HOT! im lovin it and does bitesms slow down your iphone i had a quick reply when i first unlocked it but it slowed everything down since it was constantly running in the back i dont remember the name but im 100% sure it wasnt bitesms thanks bro


Hey dude, thanks! That theme is called "Brilliant" and it's in Cydia/Icy. I am now using iGlassSol also found in Cydia/Icy. Screenshot below:










As far as BiteSMS goes, I have not noticed any slow downs on my phone at all.


----------



## MrMason

16GB Black AT&T love this thing!

just throwing this out there, the 3g definitely scratches more than it's predecessor so be sure to get a case. I've had 2 cases, the "Naked Case" which really sucked, incredibly bulky, and the incase slider, which I absolutely love and recommend.


----------



## UnAimed

I have the White Iphone 3G 16GB its Service provider free meaning it comes unlocked by apple and you can use any card as that is the law in italy from where I bought it XD


----------



## HappycoreDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrMason*


16GB Black AT&T love this thing!

just throwing this out there, the 3g definitely scratches more than it's predecessor so be sure to get a case. I've had 2 cases, the "Naked Case" which really sucked, incredibly bulky, and the incase slider, which I absolutely love and recommend.


AMEN to that. This is the case I have. I love it.



















Can't beat $6.50 shipped.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HappycoreDJ* 
No worries at all, I HIGHLY recommend BiteSMS if you're jailbroken. To forward, all you do is SWIPE TO THE RIGHT on the bubble you want to forward and blam! Forward.

It does cost $5.95 though, but that's for a lifetime serial.

Hey dude, thanks! That theme is called "Brilliant" and it's in Cydia/Icy. I am now using iGlassSol also found in Cydia/Icy. Screenshot below:










As far as BiteSMS goes, I have not noticed any slow downs on my phone at all.










BiteSMS really sounds nice, I might jailbreak just to use that..

Just a note to anyone, I found my iPhone got REALLYYY slow with Jailbreak + themes + lots of apps.


----------



## HappycoreDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia*


BiteSMS really sounds nice, I might jailbreak just to use that..

Just a note to anyone, I found my iPhone got REALLYYY slow with Jailbreak + themes + lots of apps.


It doesn't slow down for jailbreaking, it slows down once you start filling it up with stuff.

My phone runs fine and I'm jailbroken.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

16GB Black Rogers... Ordered 2 hours ago, should be here in 3-5 days


----------



## HappycoreDJ

^

You're gonna love it!


----------



## omaryunus

thanks HappycoreDJ and yea the iphone 3G DEFINITELY is amazing







i love mine use it all the time from everything from youtube videos.. i hear a song i like go on mxtube search DL it and watch the video or facebook get on post the pics i just took and share it with all my friends







and just everything this is the reason i survive work every day







personally i have been through over 20 phones in the past 2 years yea ALOT of phones its just that i got bored with em and and I got the iphone 3G last September and I have had this phone ever since I never get bored with it... everything can be changed EVERYTHING









BEST PHONE EVER!


----------



## gbrilliantq

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omaryunus* 
thanks HappycoreDJ and yea the iphone 3G DEFINITELY is amazing







i love mine use it all the time from everything from youtube videos.. i hear a song i like go on mxtube search DL it and watch the video or facebook get on post the pics i just took and share it with all my friends







and just everything this is the reason i survive work every day







personally i have been through over 20 phones in the past 2 years yea ALOT of phones its just that i got bored with em and and I got the iphone 3G last September and I have had this phone ever since I never get bored with it... *everything can be changed EVERYTHING*









BEST PHONE EVER!

Can the battery or storage capacity change?







just messing.


----------



## Vietnamisthebest

If anyone is disappointed about the 3g's battery check out the Incase Power Slider for iPhone 3g! Its super sleek, not bulky and most importantly alot more app-tastic hours on your phone!


----------



## microman

I have a 8gb first gen I use for work then I pop the sim out and use my 16gb 3g when I get home. Add me!
Btw red 16gb 3g and silver(obviously) 8gb 1st gen At&t


----------



## Tazi

8 gig black-at&t


----------



## HappycoreDJ

When the new iPhone comes out, I'm going to buy it and then get it painted.

Orange is my favorite color, so an Orange iPhone is ideal. This is how I'm gonna get it painted:










To customize yours, go to ColorWare PC


----------



## BlakHart

*Updated*

Awesome turnout so far guys!


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HappycoreDJ*


It doesn't slow down for jailbreaking, it slows down once you start filling it up with stuff.

My phone runs fine and I'm jailbroken.











Yeah, well just a heads up to others. I eventually just wiped mine and started over because I slowed it down so much.

Do you have the app 123Spoof? Omg it's soooo funn!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vietnamisthebest*


If anyone is disappointed about the 3g's battery check out the Incase Power Slider for iPhone 3g! Its super sleek, not bulky and most importantly alot more app-tastic hours on your phone!


Hmm I'll look into that. My current case is reaching its end of life.


----------



## HappycoreDJ

Yes I've used 123spoof, LOL. Get the Ocarina, that thing is awesome!


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HappycoreDJ*


Yes I've used 123spoof, LOL. Get the Ocarina, that thing is awesome!


I called my girlfriend 3x in a row with it, as 3 different people. Omg she was so confused


----------



## Nlclock

Iphone 3g 16 gig, Simlock-free with os 3.0








Edit: color is black ^^!


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HappycoreDJ*


AMEN to that. This is the case I have. I love it.



















Can't beat $6.50 shipped.











I just bought that same case as you, and it looks sweet! I got the all black version though. It is really sleek


----------



## FilluX

Check this out if you don't know about it yet:

http://www.overclock.net/mobile-phon...ml#post6213644


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

After a couple of days playing with my iphone, i must say that it is the best phone I have ever had, you can do sooo much with it, and I am addicted with Epic Pet Wars







. My friend and I jail broke it as soon as I got it









Quote:



Originally Posted by *FilluX*


Check this out if you don't know about it yet:

http://www.overclock.net/mobile-phon...ml#post6213644


That you so much for that link, I now have the intro to Swollen Bay by Breaking Benjamin as my ring tone


----------



## FilluX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx* 
After a couple of days playing with my iphone, i must say that it is the best phone I have ever had, you can do sooo much with it, and I am addicted with Epic Pet Wars







. My friend and I jail broke it as soon as I got it









That you so much for that link, I now have the intro to Swollen Bay by Breaking Benjamin as my ring tone









No problem!


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx*


That you so much for that link, I now have the intro to Swollen Bay by Breaking Benjamin as my ring tone










You can set personalized ring tones too FYI.


----------



## HappycoreDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx*


After a couple of days playing with my iphone, i must say that it is the best phone I have ever had, you can do sooo much with it, and I am addicted with Epic Pet Wars







. My friend and I jail broke it as soon as I got it










I said the same thing. I've been a cell phone junkie for years, an the iPhone is the BEST phone I've ever owned.

I've gone through Nokia's, Motorola's, Sony Ericsson's and now Apple. They really hit a home run.

All the haters just hate because it's Apple. I was a hater before I actually played with one. After I got to use one I was hooked.


----------



## omaryunus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HappycoreDJ* 
I said the same thing. I've been a cell phone junkie for years, an the iPhone is the BEST phone I've ever owned.

I've gone through Nokia's, Motorola's, Sony Ericsson's and now Apple. They really hit a home run.

All the haters just hate because it's Apple. I was a hater before I actually played with one. After I got to use one I was hooked.

i think alot of the haters are still looking at teh 1st gen iphone which i must say was a horrible attempt at a phone but they took that and made the BEST phone i have EVER used just beautiful and i love using all the different features i get sick of how it looks i can change EVERYTHING to how i want it then









and i have been through almost 20 phones in the past 3 years... everything from nextels to BBs and even the $800 nokia 8800 (which i only use now for special occasions







its a complete show phone) and this beast beats everything out... the ppl that complain about the price are just cheap this is definitely worth the $300 price tag.

Edit: I just played epic pet wars for 3 hours







haha iphone FTW!! that game is CRAZY addictive and heres my friend code: arblsl invite me to your posse


----------



## oobe

i found this very useful, hopefully someone else does as well... it works very easily...pulled from everythingicafe

Quote:



How to change how long your iPhone rings before calls go to voicemail

I had changed this setting on a previous phone years ago and wanted to make sure I had the longest setting possible on my iPhone since it sometimes takes me a while to dig it out of my purse. I canâ€™t take full credit for these instructions, having found them on an old Cingular users forum, but I have updated them to be specific for the iPhone on AT&T.

You can choose between 5 and 30 seconds in increments of 5 (5, 10, 15, etc.). I havenâ€™t tried anything longer than 30 seconds. I have confirmed that this works by setting it for 30 seconds, then 10 seconds, then 30 seconds, and testing it each time by calling my iPhone and timing how long it rings before going to voicemail.

First, youâ€™ll need to know your voicemail access number. The easiest way to get this is to dial *#61# and then press Call on your iPhoneâ€™s keypad. The first block of text youâ€™ll see on the screen that comes up will be:

Setting Interrogation Succeeded
Voice Call Forwarding
When Unanswered
Forwards to +1XXXXXXXXXX Enabled

Where +1XXXXXXXXXX is shown as an actual number - write this number down because youâ€™ll need it in the next steps. You can ignore the rest of the text that is shown for the purposes of this exercise.

To change how long your iPhone rings, dial *61*+1XXXXXXXXXX*11*tt# where +1XXXXXXXXXX is the number you wrote down from the first step above and tt is the length of time in seconds for which you want your iPhone to ring. To get the + sign to show up, hold down the 0 key for a couple of seconds and release it when it turns into the + sign in the readout above. Then press Call.

You may be able to go longer than 30 seconds - I have not tested it to see if it even works, but it may cause some of your plan minutes to be used even if you donâ€™t answer the phone, so beware.

To give you an example, I dialed *61*+12537094017*11*30# then pressed Call to change my iPhone ring to last 30 seconds. After this, assuming youâ€™ve entered everything correctly, youâ€™ll see the following message:

Setting Activation Succeeded
Voice Call Forwarding
When Unanswered

Thatâ€™s it! Enjoy!


----------



## KingOfSparetime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oobe*


i found this very useful, hopefully someone else does as well... it works very easily...pulled from everythingicafe


Just for the record, these directions work for any phone on AT&T *or* T-Mobile.

Mine's set at 45 seconds.


----------



## BlakHart

Great info thanks!


----------



## HappycoreDJ

Gsm > cdma!!

<3


----------



## Kasaris

16GB, Black, AT&T Here. Picked it up last week as a Birthday present for myself and so far I am loving it.


----------



## HappycoreDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kasaris* 
16GB, Black, AT&T Here. Picked it up last week as a Birthday present for myself and so far I am loving it.

Should have waited for the new one!

P.S. Jailbreak.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HappycoreDJ*


Should have waited for the new one!

P.S. Jailbreak.











Totally agree. I'm not sure if I'll be upgrading however..


----------



## HappycoreDJ

I'm buying the new phone when it's out, only because I always need the latest and greatest.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HappycoreDJ*


I'm buying the new phone when it's out, only because I always need the latest and greatest.


But how much more greater is it going to be? I haven't heard anything that would make me consider jumping on it.


----------



## jaclipse

I've had a 8GB 3G for almost a year and have loved every second of it. Live on mail app, sportacular and bofa


----------



## HappycoreDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia*


But how much more greater is it going to be? I haven't heard anything that would make me consider jumping on it.


HD screen, higher resolution, faster processor, better camera, more storage space...

Want me to keep going?


----------



## Vietnamisthebest

and a front camera! check this image out for the "concept" of how it looks. I personally think it looks sexy







! 
http://www.mobilewhack.com/wp-conten...4g-concept.jpg


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HappycoreDJ* 
HD screen, higher resolution, faster processor, better camera, more storage space...

Want me to keep going?










Why do I need higher res than I already have?

Fast processor, ok maybe.

Better camera, meh, I really don't use mine.

Storage? I use next to none. I stream everything over the network.

So all I've really got is a bit faster..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vietnamisthebest* 
and a front camera! check this image out for the "concept" of how it looks. I personally think it looks sexy







!
http://www.mobilewhack.com/wp-conten...4g-concept.jpg

That concept looks like ****. Total ****. And that is also the rumors flying around for the iPhone 3G, so I don't believe it.


----------



## HappycoreDJ

If you like using your phone for doing stuff other than the norm. I like to play some quality games on my phone. A higher resolution screen will be sexy. The storage space, I don't really care about either, I still have 3gb left on my 8 LOL.


----------



## zogg

Got to love the iPhone 3G, made my store have a ton of great selling months!

I have 2 8GB iPhone GSM's and 2 16GB iPhone UMTS B/W.

Keep an eye out for iPhone Software 3.0 and the new device launch in July/August. Eyes peeled on WWDC for the reveal (IMEO).


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HappycoreDJ*


If you like using your phone for doing stuff other than the norm. I like to play some quality games on my phone. A higher resolution screen will be sexy. The storage space, I don't really care about either, I still have 3gb left on my 8 LOL.


Yeah, but I really don't need to play games with all the work I have to do









If just "better" games are all it's ultimately gonna do, don't want. But if it's gotta better Wi-Fi, cellular connection, or something with better connection.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zogg*


Keep an eye out for iPhone Software 3.0 and the new device launch in July/August. Eyes peeled on WWDC for the reveal (IMEO).


I already have 3.0


----------



## omaryunus

the problem i have with the new device is that they might make it even harder to unlock it... since most of the soft unlocks for the iphones are hardware based that i think is the biggest reason apple is doing this and using all these other add ons to make it irresistible







to buy and since i live in a country in which the iphone hasnt been released yet i have to rely on the soft unlock (i dont like the turbo sims broke my sim cartridge on my old iphone 3g







) hopefully iphone dev team can figure something out so we (ppl that need the phone unlocked) can still use it


----------



## HappycoreDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *evostance* 
the new iphone "could" be announced june 8th at the wwdc and iphone rumours are beginning to pick up now.

The photo along with the specs below were sourced from appleiphoneapps.com where they are gaining some credibility.

We'll be keeping our ear close to the ground for any more developments for this handset.










specifications:

* 32gb and 16gb to replace current capacities
* $199 and $299 price-points to be maintained
* 3.2 megapixel camera
* video recording & editing capabilities
* ability to send a picture & video via mms
* discontinuation of the metal band surrounding the edge of the device
* oled screen
* 1.5x the battery life
* double the ram and processing power
* built-in fm transmitter
* apple logo on the back to light up
* rubber-tread backing
* sleeker design
* built-in compass
* revolutionary combination of the camera, gps, compass, and google maps to identify photo and inform about photo locations.
* turn by turn directions
* july 17th, 2009 release date

source: http://www.mygreatphone.com/coming_s...e-in-the-wild/


----------



## FilluX

The new iPhone seems pretty awesome!


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

add me just got 2 3g iPhones tonight from AT&T

1 16gb black
1 8gb black


----------



## opty165

My black 8GB 3G Iphone is coming in the mail Tuesday from AT&T!


----------



## HappycoreDJ

You both should have waited.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HappycoreDJ*


You both should have waited.


Yeah, really. Everyone I know who is looking at the iPhone, I'm urging them to wait. No sense in buying something that will be obsolete soon.

I'm still not convinced that the new iPhone is worth the upgrade, however.


----------



## BANDIT_COROLLA

White Iphone 3G 16GB Telia (Danish Service Provider)
With gold Bezel


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia* 
Yeah, really. Everyone I know who is looking at the iPhone, I'm urging them to wait. No sense in buying something that will be obsolete soon.

I'm still not convinced that the new iPhone is worth the upgrade, however.

eh.......nobody even knows for sure what kind of new phone it will be.....so itll have double the storage and a rubber back and video recording capabilities for the same price and these......

1. i got an otterbox case for mine
2. dont need 32gb
3. i have a $1000.00 mini dv HD video cam(at least it was $1000.00 when i bought it) so i dont need video in my iphone


----------



## omaryunus

well squeeker its not only that its the faster processor which will help you ALOT it will speed up all the processes and believe me when you get hooked to apps and you have three pages of em your gonna wanna have that extra processor power to help you









and if your getting it now i guess the one app i suggest for sure is BossPrefs

it will help you reset power off much quicker and it also helps you hide icons for example i was using an app called mxtube and i NEVER use youtube so i hid youtube adn placed mxtube in its place that makes it look much cleaner and alot of other little things but this app is a must (you require cydia to download this)


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

i suppose, but this means ill just have to upgrade in a year or so lol YAY!!


----------



## jjk454ss

16GB White iPhone 3G with AT&T, and can't wait for the next revision. As much as I would like to say I might not upgrade, I will probably be first in line for a new one







.


----------



## HappycoreDJ

OS 3.0 Leaked!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rud3Bwoy*


Apple's upcoming iPhone OS 3.0 has been leaked to torrent sites ahead of its official launch on June 17 - not surprisingly given that the so-called "golden master" (build 7a341) was just made available to developers. Jesus Diaz over at Gizmodo first reported the leak, which I verified on a couple of torrent sites, and went on to describe the fairly simple installation process.

This is the actual build used at WWDC'09 as well as the build Apple plans to distribute next week. The file weighs in at around about 230.1MB and takes around 45 minutes to install; covering the update process itself as well as restoring previous data, copying and updating applications, and transferring songs back to the device.

Gizmodo claims that the new operating system works without any glitches, bringing with it much-awaited features like landscape keyboard orientation in apps other than Safari, copy-and-paste functionality, push notifications, improved calendar support and more. Needless to say, as with any other unofficial release, download at your own risk, and remember to backup your device first just in case something goes wrong.

http://www.techspot.com/news/35027-i...ent-sites.html


Who's gonna try it out? I'll install it on my first gen when I get home from work.


----------



## jjk454ss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HappycoreDJ*


OS 3.0 Leaked!

Who's gonna try it out? I'll install it on my first gen when I get home from work.


I did it earlier today, no problems at all. Seems maybe little slower though. I think the Find My iPhone feature using MobileMe is pretty cool.


----------



## man03999

man03999 (8GB, AT&T)


----------



## HappycoreDJ

*DO NOT INSTALL IT!!!*

Quote:



Apple has seeded the iPhone OS 3.0 Gold Master to developers but warns it will lock your iPhone into "testing" mode.

This version of iPhone OS 3.0 should only be deployed on devices dedicated for iPhone OS 3.0 GM Seed software development. By installing iPhone OS 3.0 GM Seed software 
on your Authorized Test Devices, these Devices are permanently "locked" into testing mode and cannot be restored to an earlier release of iPhone OS. Bear this in mind before installing the software.

Although we have not had a chance to investigate this deeply we would strongly suggest that normal users DO NOT install the GM seed which is bound to spread across the internet soon.


Sauce


----------



## jjk454ss

I plan on upgrading to 3.0 anyway. No reason to go back unless it is that bad.


----------



## HappycoreDJ

I agree, I'm going to do it when I get home from work. Just letting people know.


----------



## jjk454ss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HappycoreDJ* 
I agree, I'm going to do it when I get home from work. Just letting people know.

Yeah, definitely a good thing to know. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

well i talked to AT&T tonight, since im 2 1/2 weeks into my 30 day return period, they told me i can go im TOMORROW, and switch to the new 3G S iPhone, OR get my $100.00 back due to the price drop. i asked her tomorrow? she said yes, looked at the store i got my 3G from and says i assure you they have them sitting on the shelves!! you you have a choice of what to do!!

WHAT DO I DO?? get me $200.00 back since i got 2 iPhones?
or get 2 new Iphone 3G S?


----------



## FieryCoD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat* 
well i talked to AT&T tonight, since im 2 1/2 weeks into my 30 day return period, they told me i can go im TOMORROW, and switch to the new 3G S iPhone, OR get my $100.00 back due to the price drop. i asked her tomorrow? she said yes, looked at the store i got my 3G from and says i assure you they have them sitting on the shelves!! you you have a choice of what to do!!

WHAT DO I DO?? get me $200.00 back since i got 2 iPhones?
or get 2 new Iphone 3G S?

I don't think AT&T is going to honor the price drop. I've read on the news somewhere that they won't be doing it.

Might as well grab the new iPhone 3G S.


----------



## TheTurk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat*


well i talked to AT&T tonight, since im 2 1/2 weeks into my 30 day return period, they told me i can go im TOMORROW, and switch to the new 3G S iPhone, OR get my $100.00 back due to the price drop. i asked her tomorrow? she said yes, looked at the store i got my 3G from and says i assure you they have them sitting on the shelves!! you you have a choice of what to do!!

WHAT DO I DO?? get me $200.00 back since i got 2 iPhones? 
or get 2 new Iphone 3G S?


I would just get the 3G S cuz even if they give back ur $100 it would be a store credit !!


----------



## BANDIT_COROLLA

ahhhhhhh and now iphone 3GS is out... damn.... well atleast its nice to know that you cant get 16GB white iphone 3G anymore yay!


----------



## oregonducks45

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat*


well i talked to AT&T tonight, since im 2 1/2 weeks into my 30 day return period, they told me i can go im TOMORROW, and switch to the new 3G S iPhone, OR get my $100.00 back due to the price drop. i asked her tomorrow? she said yes, looked at the store i got my 3G from and says i assure you they have them sitting on the shelves!! you you have a choice of what to do!!

WHAT DO I DO?? get me $200.00 back since i got 2 iPhones? 
or get 2 new Iphone 3G S?


3gs totally, and if you got 8gb iphones they should give you 16's and if you got 16's they should give you 32's.


----------



## HappycoreDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BANDIT_COROLLA*


ahhhhhhh and now iphone 3GS is out... damn.... well atleast its nice to know that you cant get 16GB white iphone 3G anymore yay!


Yeah you can, it will be a 3gs.


----------



## oregonducks45

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HappycoreDJ*


Yeah you can, it will be a 3gs.


it will be a 32gb


----------



## AMD+nVidia

If I sell my unlocked/jailbroken iPhone 3G on eBay, I can get almost enough to buy a 3GS!


----------



## BlakHart

I just renewed my contract with AT&T last september when I got my iPhone. You guys think I'll be able to get the 3GS for $200?


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlakHart* 
I just renewed my contract with AT&T last september when I got my iPhone. You guys think I'll be able to get the 3GS for $200?

Um, last Septermber is kinda far off, I am not sure, but I doubt it because the iPhone 3GS just came out.

If I were you, I would wait 4-5 months, and call in if you can get a re-kindled iPhone (one that was basically opened to show the customer for like 30 seconds, and then sent back to AT&T because it could no longer be sold as new. I did this with Rogers, and they offered me an 8GB 3G for 150$ CAD or a 16GB 3G for 250$ CAD (about 200$ cheaper on each than what they were offering for a new one). Anyways, it came in like 3 days, and basically it didn't have a scratch on it, and there was no talk time. Usage was also less than 3 minutes.

Definitely wait a few months and then call AT&T to see if they have one like this, as it can save you big if you are really looking to buy an iPhone 3GS


----------



## BlakHart

Thanks I will probably do something like that. I wasn't wanting to upgrade right away, and I definitely don't want to pay full price for one. I wonder how much I can get for my 3G on ebay...


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JohnAbraham*


OK. I finally got around to getting my screen repaired by http://www.crackedphonescreen.com . I am extremely happy with the work done.


How much did it cost? I broke the screen on my first 3G, and I bought a $300 replacement


----------



## BANDIT_COROLLA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oregonducks45*


it will be a 32gb


Yea exactly so now i can tell all the girls that my white 16GB iphone is a "limited" edition and cant get it anymore


----------



## technoredneck95

8gb,3G, at&t


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

well im going in today, gonna swap mine for a 16gb 3G S and get $100.00 back for my wifes 3G lol


----------



## HappycoreDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BANDIT_COROLLA*


Yea exactly so now i can tell all the girls that my white 16GB iphone is a "limited" edition and cant get it anymore
























And then I'll come up with my white 16gb 3gS and be like, but mines MUCH MUCH better than his. Let's go shoot a video.


----------



## ltulod

I would be in a lot of club if I join all the club toys here. lol


----------



## ||LAW||Doom

8GB, black, AT&T, 3G


----------



## oregonducks45

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HappycoreDJ*


And then I'll come up with my white 16gb 3gS and be like, but mines MUCH MUCH better than his. Let's go shoot a video.


there isnt a white 16gb 3gs, just a 32gb white 3gs
think of it as 32gb is the new 16gb


----------



## HappycoreDJ

As far as I know, the 16GB will be white as well...


----------



## oregonducks45

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HappycoreDJ*


As far as I know, the 16GB will be white as well...


you know, you are right, i had just saw one picture that made it seem like it would only be available on the 32gb but this shows differently:

iPhone 3G S
16GB1 in black or white â€" from $199
32GB1 in black or white â€" from $299

so i apologize and you were right.


----------



## HappycoreDJ




----------



## HappycoreDJ

Here is the *Jailbroken 3.0 for iPhone 3G*.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YOF3W5WE

Here is the *Jailbroken 3.0 for FIRST GENERATION iPhone*

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TZIZH48M

Enjoy!

To use, BACK UP your phone by right clicking on your phone in iTunes and hitting back up. Hold shift and click Restore. Choose the correct file and go to town!


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

In
32GB, Black, 3GS

I was able to upgrade for free from my 16GB 3G cause I bought it may 27th.
It is a really cool upgrade. It is so much snappier and everything. All the load times, boot times, the whole 9 yards is much quicker.

Oh, and who can't get tired of this?

  
 YouTube - iPhone 3GS Voice Control  



 
My old phone had it but never as accurate. This is better then Onstar.


----------



## HappycoreDJ

I got a White 32GB 3G S.


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


In
32GB, Black, 3GS

I was able to upgrade for free from my 16GB 3G cause I bought it may 27th.
It is a really cool upgrade. It is so much snappier and everything. All the load times, boot times, the whole 9 yards is much quicker.

Oh, and who can't get tired of this?
YouTube - iPhone 3GS Voice Control

*My old phone had it but never as accurate*. This is better then Onstar.


your old phone had voice command? or the cool battery logo in the screen?

i got mine on my 27th also, and went in today to trade it for the 16g 3GS but decided that since i have no job, the $100.00 would suit me better lol. besides this way i can hold out for 4G!!!


----------



## sdla4ever

hello my fellow iphoners! my friend was looking and cant find a app or way to use the calendar in landscape? so i ask the amazing OCN! does anyone know of a landscape calendar app or appointment system he can use in landscape??


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HappycoreDJ*


Here is the *Jailbroken 3.0 for iPhone 3G*.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YOF3W5WE

Here is the *Jailbroken 3.0 for FIRST GENERATION iPhone*

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TZIZH48M

Enjoy!

To use, BACK UP your phone by right clicking on your phone in iTunes and hitting back up. Hold shift and click Restore. Choose the correct file and go to town!











how the hell did jailbreak come out soo quick for 3.0? damn!!


----------



## HappycoreDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat*


how the hell did jailbreak come out soo quick for 3.0? damn!!


Because 3.0 has been jailbroken since the beta's.


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HappycoreDJ* 
Because 3.0 has been jailbroken since the beta's.










so can you in good conscience give me 10 rewasons why i should jailbreak my 3.0 3G


----------



## HappycoreDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat*


so can you in good conscience give me 10 rewasons why i should jailbreak my 3.0 3G


Let's see,

1) Cycorder. Record videos.
2) Themes: 








3) BiteSMS, Swipe to forward/quick reply:
















That window will pop up no matter what you're doing so you can reply to the text then return to whatever app you were in.
4) Processes. Think task manager but for your phone.
5) MxTube. Save youtube videos so you don't have to stream em.
6) Un-unlockable. It makes it so the "slide to unlock" disappears. Making n00bs not know how to get into your phone. Looks sexy with an awesome background.








7) SBSettings. Quick toggles for turning on/off settings. Without having to go into the menu.
8) Installous. All app store programs for free.
9) Categories. Organize your apps into folders so you don't have 8 pages.
10) Poof. Hide unused stock apps like youtube/itunes/socks etc.


----------



## oregonducks45

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HappycoreDJ*


Let's see,

1) Cycorder. Record videos.
2) Themes: 








3) BiteSMS, Swipe to forward/quick reply:
















That window will pop up no matter what you're doing so you can reply to the text then return to whatever app you were in.
4) Processes. Think task manager but for your phone.
5) MxTube. Save youtube videos so you don't have to stream em.
6) Un-unlockable. It makes it so the "slide to unlock" disappears. Making n00bs not know how to get into your phone. Looks sexy with an awesome background.








7) SBSettings. Quick toggles for turning on/off settings. Without having to go into the menu.
8) Installous. All app store programs for free.
9) Categories. Organize your apps into folders so you don't have 8 pages.
10) Poof. Hide unused stock apps like youtube/itunes/socks etc.


jailbreaking is great and all but when i jailbroke mine iphone it worked great for a day or so then the phone app would not launch (force quitting nor restarting would fix it) this happened when i was in class so i had to wait all day till i got home to unjailbreak it just to make a call


----------



## HappycoreDJ

The jailbreak wouldn't cause that. It would be caused by something you did. If jailbreaking caused problems for phones, do you think 2 million people would have jailbroken phones?

Usually people do something wrong and blame the jailbreak. My phone runs great and I've been jailbroken since the original iphone release.


----------



## oregonducks45

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HappycoreDJ*


The jailbreak wouldn't cause that. It would be caused by something you did. If jailbreaking caused problems for phones, do you think 2 million people would have jailbroken phones?

Usually people do something wrong and blame the jailbreak. My phone runs great and I've been jailbroken since the original iphone release.


well its an iphone 3g
and i know i did everything right i have jailbroken my brothers ipod touch and it hasnt had any problems for atleast 6 months now


----------



## P?P?!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HappycoreDJ*


Here is the *Jailbroken 3.0 for iPhone 3G*.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YOF3W5WE

Here is the *Jailbroken 3.0 for FIRST GENERATION iPhone*

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TZIZH48M

Enjoy!

To use, BACK UP your phone by right clicking on your phone in iTunes and hitting back up. Hold shift and click Restore. Choose the correct file and go to town!












Will I lose any contact info I have in my phone? or will the back up take care of that?


----------



## oregonducks45

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PÂ£PÂ§!*


Will I lose any contact info I have in my phone? or will the back up take care of that?


just make sure you do a full back up of the phone first and it should restore after you format


----------



## P?P?!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oregonducks45*


just make sure you do a full back up of the phone first and it should restore after you format


One more question....when i download that file and open it in apple it opens all the files in the folder it doesnt just show one file called ipsw what do i do ?


----------



## HappycoreDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oregonducks45*


well its an iphone 3g
and i know i did everything right i have jailbroken my brothers ipod touch and it hasnt had any problems for atleast 6 months now


What type of phone it is has nothing to do with it. You said yourself, you jailbroke other phones and they were fine. Hence, jailbreaking doesn't damage phones. It's a USER error.

Did you restore and jailbreak again?


----------



## HappycoreDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PÂ£PÂ§!*


One more question....when i download that file and open it in apple it opens all the files in the folder it doesnt just show one file called ipsw what do i do ?


You don't open it. You hold down shift and then click restore in iTunes. Just point it to the correct file.


----------



## P?P?!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HappycoreDJ*


You don't open it. You hold down shift and then click restore in iTunes. Just point it to the correct file.


i point it to the zip file and it says nothing is there


----------



## oregonducks45

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HappycoreDJ* 
What type of phone it is has nothing to do with it. You said yourself, you jailbroke other phones and they were fine. Hence, jailbreaking doesn't damage phones. It's a USER error.

Did you restore and jailbreak again?

i can promiss you it was not user error and i did not re-jailbreak because having a phone that can not make a call was not worth it, i never said it damaged it just would not launch the phone app (which had always worked before and has always worked since i un-jailbroke it)


----------



## HappycoreDJ

You say that as if the jailbreak was causing the phone app not to launch. User error.

Did you install a theme after you jailbroke? My friend installed a theme that wouldn't let her load the phone app. Once she removed the theme, she was fine.


----------



## oregonducks45

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HappycoreDJ* 
You say that as if the jailbreak was causing the phone app not to launch. User error.

Did you install a theme after you jailbroke? My friend installed a theme that wouldn't let her load the phone app. Once she removed the theme, she was fine.

no themes, no background processes, just cycorder


----------



## Modki

iPhone 3G 8GB AT&T

Love the phone, apps, internet, emails features but I still use my Zune for music. That's why I only got the 8GB model.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat*


your old phone had voice command? or the cool battery logo in the screen?


My pre-iPhone Verizon phone. You could call people, but it wasn't accurate and didn't do music and stuff.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Modki*


iPhone 3G 8GB AT&T

Love the phone, apps, internet, emails features but I still use my Zune for music. That's why I only got the 8GB model.


Yeah, I dont use my iPhone for music or videos either. My Zune is where thats at.


----------



## oregonducks45

just some fyi the 3.0 software no longer tries to autocorrect curse words so you no longer have to ducking correct your curse words ;-)


----------



## Vietnamisthebest

Hey Guys any idea on how to fix iTunes 8.2 to work with Windows 7....


----------



## Vietnamisthebest

Btw add me to the list iPhone 2g


----------



## HappycoreDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vietnamisthebest*


Hey Guys any idea on how to fix iTunes 8.2 to work with Windows 7....


Um, install the correct version?


----------



## utnorris

Is there anything else I will need to do Happy other than tell it to restore to that file to jailbreak the phone? Does it automatically setup the app to retrieve the jailbroken apps like Cycorder? First time doing this so I am not familiar with it.
Thanks.


----------



## Funcrazy1

Iphone 2.0 Tmobile EDGE


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oregonducks45* 
just some fyi the 3.0 software no longer tries to autocorrect curse words so you no longer have to ducking correct your curse words ;-)









Thank God!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vietnamisthebest* 
Hey Guys any idea on how to fix iTunes 8.2 to work with Windows 7....

Works just fine on my laptop and Desktop...

Both running the RC x64.


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

OK so i have changed my mind again..........went in just now and ordered a 3GS itll be here in 7-10 days she says but most likely sooner........ I CANT WAIT!!!


----------



## sdla4ever

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oregonducks45* 
just some fyi the 3.0 software no longer tries to autocorrect curse words so you no longer have to ducking correct your curse words ;-)









i noticed that lol


----------



## BlakHart

Everybody has been updated. Let me know if you upgrade to 3GS and I'll update you again.

We now have a sig:

iPhone Club

If you don't like it, come up with a better one and I'll change it.... Code is on the original post.


----------



## HappycoreDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat* 
OK so i have changed my mind again..........went in just now and ordered a 3GS itll be here in 7-10 days she says but most likely sooner........ I CANT WAIT!!!

Haha! You're gonna love it. Mine's been great.

P.S. Can you update my info in the list please? I am now using a White 32GB 3G S. (Whoa! It was already updated. Thanks!)


----------



## bryce

Maybe now I can afford it







8gb iphone for $99 XD.

I may just wait a year for my current phone contract to run out and by then I shouldn't have to pay that stupid deposit and I can get a black 32gb iphone 3gs WOOT


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Has anyone upgraded from the 3G to the 3GS?

Is it worth it?


----------



## bryce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia* 
Has anyone upgraded from the 3G to the 3GS?

Is it worth it?

My cousin and her husband upgraded their 3g phones to the 3gs software. But they don't have the actual 3gs phone. They love it to.


----------



## BADFASTBUSA

8gb
black
3g
jailbroke


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bryce* 
My cousin and her husband upgraded their 3g phones to the 3gs software. But they don't have the actual 3gs phone. They love it to.









You mean they installed OS 3.0? That's not 3GS software...


----------



## BlakHart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia*


Has anyone upgraded from the 3G to the 3GS?

Is it worth it?


The gaming aspect of it has improved a lot and will a lot more as new apps are released. That is one of my phone's major functions. It basically feels like a nice computer upgrading with new features. I wish AT&T would get on the ball and enable tethering/MMS. It's worth the upgrade currently at a discount, not full price.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bryce*


My cousin and her husband upgraded their 3g phones to the 3gs software. But they don't have the actual 3gs phone. They love it to.


there is no 3gs software


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlakHart* 
The gaming aspect of it has improved a lot and will a lot more as new apps are released. That is one of my phone's major functions. It basically feels like a nice computer upgrading with new features. I wish AT&T would get on the ball and enable tethering/MMS. It's worth the upgrade currently at a discount, not full price.

I don't care about games so much.

I have a tethering hack, but I want MMS.


----------



## Sleeping Giant

8GB black 3G with AT&T.


----------



## HappycoreDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia* 
Has anyone upgraded from the 3G to the 3GS?

Is it worth it?


Totally worth it.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HappycoreDJ* 
Totally worth it.

Just sold my 3G unlocked on eBay







$525 baby!!!

Upgrading is only gonna cost me ~$150!!!


----------



## iDeal

Hey guys, any of you have problems with no sound on MP4 video files? All that I have tried don't work. Video works fine, just no sound.

And Hi!!


----------



## AMD+nVidia

You sure they're encoded with H.264 and AAC?


----------



## iDeal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia*


You sure they're encoded with H.264 and AAC?


I honest to god couldn't say; how and what can I use to determine the correct formats?

Many Thanks.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iDeal* 
I honest to god couldn't say; how and what can I use to determine the correct formats?

Many Thanks.

Look at the settings in the encoder? Or are you just downloading these?


----------



## iDeal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia* 
Look at the settings in the encoder? Or are you just downloading these?

Downloading from a reliable source, from the iPhone movies section.


----------



## Sikozu

How would people rate these;

Linky

???


----------



## bigal1542

Does anyone know of an app that allows AIM to be open in the background?


----------



## Sleeping Giant

Yeah, AIM...


----------



## bigal1542

I don't have one yet, only messed around on my friends. Mine is shipping right now







But I thought that when you went to something else AIM didn't really work anymore. Like it wouldnt tell you when you got a new message or anything. Or did that change and it does give you an alert when you move onto another app?


----------



## Sleeping Giant

It's been able to run in the background for a while. Used to be that when you closed the app, you'd stay signed in for a select period of time (hour, two hours, 24 hours, etc) and when you got a new IM, you'd get a text saying open the AIM app to view it. With the latest update, you get text messages with the actual IM message and you can reply to it directly through text. You don't have to go open the app back up.


----------



## bigal1542

Ahh, that sound awesome! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Sleeping Giant

I forgot to mention that it doesn't really run in the background, it just syncs your number with AIM and communicates with your phone through text. Still works quite nicely after the latest updated.


----------



## bigal1542

Okay, so thats the one that you do through AIM on a computer then?


----------



## Sleeping Giant

No, it's an actual app on the phone.

http://daol.aol.com/software/mac/iphone/aim


----------



## Devon

guess i wasn't added, i have a 8gb iphone 2g


----------



## AMD+nVidia

The new AIM app supports push guys.


----------



## bigal1542

Whats push?


----------



## AMD+nVidia

http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-10243866-37.html


----------



## Black Magix

3g, black, 8gb, at&t


----------



## mind0uT

3G, 8gb, black, at&t....soon to be 3GS


----------



## utnorris

So I never got an answer on the Jailbreak file from HappycoreDJ, do you have to anything else besides restore to that file? Does it include the app file link for Jailbreak applications?
Thanks


----------



## Danylu

I don't get how to jailbreak my 3G 3.0







.

I followed this and the phone gets bricked after this step

Quote:


Originally Posted by *source*
The redsnOw tool will automatically start the unlocking procedure. You will be notified that RedSn0w is done. Click the Finish button. When your iPhone finishes reboot (5 minutes or so). voila.


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


Whats push?










a battery waster!


----------



## kilrbe3

Ohh add me







I just bought one!!

It's not the 3G s, due to the fact AT&T wanted $400 for it, since I can't upgrade. This blackjack2 was crap, had to get rid of it. Always froze, course.. it is Windows









Funny thing was, the 8GB refurb was $279, 8GB new was $299.. Pay $20 more, and get a new one.. AT&T is dumb in pricing.. just dumb

Anyways, 3G, AT&T, 8GB, black

Any tips for when I get it? Is it worth jailbreaking it still? I had my old iTouch 1st gen, jailbroken, but really found no use for the jailbreak.. Is it worth it for the iPhone?


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat*


a battery waster!


Does push only work on the 3GS?


----------



## BlakHart

Push is also available on the 3G phones... It enables the phone to receive e-mail, texts, IM's etc without having the associated app open. It will also receive data while in standby.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlakHart*


Push is also available on the 3G phones... It enables the phone to receive e-mail, texts, IM's etc without having the associated app open. It will also receive data while in standby.


So why do I have no options?


----------



## DarkNite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlakHart*


Push is also available on the 3G phones... It enables the phone to receive e-mail, texts, IM's etc without having the associated app open. It will also receive data while in standby.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia*


So why do I have no options?










I dont think it has push email, definitely doesnt have push gmail.

You dont have any options because you need to install an app that uses it. Go install TapTap and check your options.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DarkNite* 
I dont think it has push email, definitely doesnt have push gmail.

You dont have any options because you need to install an app that uses it. Go install TapTap and check your options.

I have several Push Apps installed. My OS 3.0 seems messed up...


----------



## halifax1

Push doesn't work with Gmail until Gmail supports it on iPhone.


----------



## BlakHart

In your setting go to mail, contacts, calendars...

Where it says "Fetch New Data"...tap and enable push

and I'm not sure about gmail but I have mail through verizon and I have it fetch every 15 minutes.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Guys. We're talking about Push apps, not push email.

At least I am.


----------



## BlakHart

well I would try reinstalling it. (3.0)


----------



## DarkNite

Make sure TapTap is at the latest version. Then go into Settings it's right there.


----------



## bigal1542

So I am very much a noob when it comes to the iPhone and jailbreaking. Is there only one real jailbreak or tons of kinds?


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

well its here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my 16gb 3GS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigal1542

Anyone got an idea on when the 3GS is going to get a jailbreak?


----------



## microman

just curious why would anyone NOT jailbreak their iphone???


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigal1542* 
Anyone got an idea on when the 3GS is going to get a jailbreak?









there is a 3.0 jailbreak out, wouldn't it work? on the 3gs?


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat* 
there is a 3.0 jailbreak out, wouldn't it work? on the 3gs?

I dunno, I have been hearing from some friends that it doesn't work. Not sure if they know what they are talking about though.

And it looks like at another website they are finding it doesnt work either









http://www.hackint0sh.org/forum/f203/76379.htm

Let me know if it works with yours though!


----------



## Antolen

Just bought Iphone 3G 8G and i am using it on T-mobile on 3.0 firmware. I like it so fate better than my old 2G


----------



## zer0hz

I have an original iPhone Edge 2.0 8GB Aluminum
And as of 11:30 tonight I have an iPhone 3GS 16GB Black


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


I dunno, I have been hearing from some friends that it doesn't work. Not sure if they know what they are talking about though.

And it looks like at another website they are finding it doesnt work either









http://www.hackint0sh.org/forum/f203/76379.htm

Let me know if it works with yours though!


THIS JUST IN!!!!!!!!!!!!! 3GS can be jailbroken

http://www.overclock.net/hardware-ne...-unlocked.html


----------



## Sikkamore

I have a black 16GB 3G on Rogers network







<3 my iPhone..... I actually have a story to tell about it lol I'll put the story in the off-topic section and post a link here


----------



## Meekay

8gb
black
3g
AT&T


----------



## Chopes

I got a 8gb iphone 2g AT&T


----------



## MXjunk127

My really cheap "construction site" cell was on its last leg and I am hurting right now due to being laid off, so my mom dropped by and surprised me with a 32gb 3gs last night and a years worth of service. I am beyond amazed at how awesome this is! I have never even owned an Ipod before!

I am extremely hard on phones, so I am looking at the otterbox case, any other suggestions?

black 32gb 3gs, AT&T.


----------



## Kasaris

Just sold my Black 16GB 3G the other day for Cash and upgaded to the Black 32GB 3GS.


----------



## TheTman

ive got the original 8gb...with a hole in it














[/URL]" border="0" alt="" onload="NcodeImageResizer.createOn(this);" />


----------



## Vietnamisthebest

If you want you could get a Front cover Zagg like as a screen protector and then use the Incase slider or the Switch Easy rebel capsule if you want some looks and protection otherwise if you are like SUPER hard with your phone you could just use the Otter box and a Power Support Anti-Glare screen protector for 3g as your screen protector so when your in the sun you can still check whose calling







!


----------



## MXjunk127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vietnamisthebest*


If you want you could get a Front cover Zagg like as a screen protector and then use the Incase slider or the Switch Easy rebel capsule if you want some looks and protection otherwise if you are like SUPER hard with your phone you could just use the Otter box and a Power Support Anti-Glare screen protector for 3g as your screen protector so when your in the sun you can still check whose calling







!


Thanks, funny thing, I bought exactly those two things a while ago!









Now if only I could install a solar panel on my head and embed the earbud cords under my skin I would be set.

Also, should I charge and discharge my battery completely a few times to increase battery life?


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MXjunk127*


My really cheap "construction site" cell was on its last leg and I am hurting right now due to being laid off, so my mom dropped by and surprised me with a 32gb 3gs last night and a years worth of service. I am beyond amazed at how awesome this is! I have never even owned an Ipod before!

I am extremely hard on phones, so I am looking at the otterbox case, any other suggestions?

black 32gb 3gs, AT&T.


im an electrican, i have an otterbox. GET IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joedr

Add me in:

joedr (16GB, Black, AT&T, 3G)


----------



## BlakHart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joedr* 
Add me in:

joedr (16GB, Black, AT&T, 3G)

Thanks for filling out all of your info copy and pastable...

and welcome to our 50th member!!!!!


----------



## HappycoreDJ

The 3G S has been jailbroken!

















http://iphonejtag.blogspot.com/


----------



## Dudeson169

I have a Black iPhone 3G 8 GB, through AT&T


----------



## memnoch_thedevil

Soon to part ways with my current for the 3GS once the craze dies down a bit









memnoch_thedevil (8GB, Black, AT&T, 3G)


----------



## bigal1542

Got it yesterday!!!!!!!!!

BigAl1542 (16GB, Black, AT&T, 3GS)

And two questions...

Is there any good navigation apps out there? Like one that will actually give you turn by turn and recalculate a new route if you screw up?

Also, what is the best tethering app when jailbroken?

Thanks


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigal1542* 
Got it yesterday!!!!!!!!!

BigAl1542 (16GB, Black, AT&T, 3GS)

And two questions...

Is there any good navigation apps out there? Like one that will actually give you turn by turn and recalculate a new route if you screw up?

Also, what is the best tethering app when jailbroken?

Thanks









TomTom is creating an app for that.

And tethering, do you use AT&T here in the US?


----------



## HappycoreDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigal1542* 
Got it yesterday!!!!!!!!!

BigAl1542 (16GB, Black, AT&T, 3GS)

And two questions...

Is there any good navigation apps out there? Like one that will actually give you turn by turn and recalculate a new route if you screw up?

Also, what is the best tethering app when jailbroken?

Thanks









AMD has it right, TomTom is making an app, and the 3GS jailbreak won't be released until 3.0.1 is out so you've got yourself a wait.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia* 
TomTom is creating an app for that.

And tethering, do you use AT&T here in the US?

Yes I have AT&T. Are the same apps on the old jailbreaks as the new one or will they be completely new?

I have heard about the Tom Tom one. Any news when that is coming out? or the price?


----------



## tdesbien31

just got mine yesterday...

tdesbien31 (16GB, White, AT&T, 3GS)


----------



## ItsBobtista

Add me to the list... 16 GB iPhone 3G with 3.0 Software


----------



## ltulod

ltulod (16gb, black, at&t, 3gs)


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigal1542* 
Yes I have AT&T. Are the same apps on the old jailbreaks as the new one or will they be completely new?

I have heard about the Tom Tom one. Any news when that is coming out? or the price?

http://nos-computers.com/?page_id=35


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia* 
http://nos-computers.com/?page_id=35

Don't you lose the visual voicemail with that?


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigal1542* 
Don't you lose the visual voicemail with that?

Yes. But it's worth it!


----------



## BFRD

I just got one yesterday.

bfrd (32GB, Black, AT&T, 3GS)


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia*


Yes. But it's worth it!


So, how do you check your voicemail? lol and does it screw anything else up?


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


So, how do you check your voicemail? lol and does it screw anything else up?


Go to the number pad and hold #1 for like 5 secs and you get audio voicemail.


----------



## HappycoreDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia*


Yes. But it's worth it!


*NOOB!*

How about enabling tethering while keeping visual voicemail?


















(Don't you love my WiFi's name?)










*On the iPhone* go to help.benm.at (withought www)

Scroll down about halfway til you see "Mobileconfigs" and tap that. Follow instructions, enjoy tethering.


----------



## Rayce185

Still rocking the old school iPhone 8GB 2G. Add me!


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HappycoreDJ*


*NOOB!*

How about enabling tethering while keeping visual voicemail?


















(Don't you love my WiFi's name?)










*On the iPhone* go to help.benm.at (withought www)

Scroll down about halfway til you see "Mobileconfigs" and tap that. Follow instructions, enjoy tethering.


and this legit works!?!?! on ATT? and I am almost crying from laughing so hard at your network lol


----------



## kilrbe3

Well kids, as I have my new iPhone... I dont know what to do LOL.. I had a iTouch, so the interface isn't new to me. But my reason for the iPhone was to limit a ipod + phone in my pockets.

Updated to 3.0... lol, what should I do now.. Odd to say, but I dont know what to do next







Slowly putting my songs back on it.


----------



## bigal1542

Is there any way to brick an ipod with software stuff or jailbreaking? or can you always restore it?


----------



## AMD+nVidia

EDIT: Nevermind. AWSOME!


----------



## HappycoreDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kilrbe3* 
Well kids, as I have my new iPhone... I dont know what to do LOL.. I had a iTouch, so the interface isn't new to me. But my reason for the iPhone was to limit a ipod + phone in my pockets.

Updated to 3.0... lol, what should I do now.. Odd to say, but I dont know what to do next







Slowly putting my songs back on it.

Jailbreak, JAILBREAK, *JAILBREAK*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigal1542* 
Is there any way to brick an ipod with software stuff or jailbreaking? or can you always restore it?

You can always restore. You can't brick an iPhone.

My network name rulz.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HappycoreDJ* 
You can always restore. You can't brick an iPhone.

What about the contacts? Is there a way to back those up? I have a bunch and would like to take those off somehow?

and is there a jailbreak for 3gs yet? I thought it was supposed to have come out


----------



## HappycoreDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigal1542* 
What about the contacts? Is there a way to back those up? I have a bunch and would like to take those off somehow?

and is there a jailbreak for 3gs yet? I thought it was supposed to have come out









Sync them with windows address book.

No jailbreak for 3G S as of now. http://iclarified.com/entry/index.php?enid=4399

You need to do that if you want jailbreak/unlock your 3G S when the jailbreak is out.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HappycoreDJ* 
Sync them with windows address book.

No jailbreak for 3G S as of now. http://iclarified.com/entry/index.php?enid=4399

You need to do that if you want jailbreak/unlock your 3G S when the jailbreak is out.

Wait, what was that in simple English







. That was way over my head lol

But I will try windows address book now!


----------



## HappycoreDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigal1542* 
Wait, what was that in simple English







. That was way over my head lol

But I will try windows address book now!

Basically you have to restore 2 different ways. Once in DFU mode (black screen), and one in Recovery (iTunes/Cable on screen) mode.

This is to be able to unlock though. It's pretty straight forward if you know how to restore. Make sure you have an active AT&T sim though.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

How do I get MMS to work with AT&T and that hack up there Bigal?

Or do we still have to wait for AT&T?


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HappycoreDJ*


Basically you have to restore 2 different ways. Once in DFU mode (black screen), and one in Recovery (iTunes/Cable on screen) mode.

This is to be able to unlock though. It's pretty straight forward if you know how to restore. Make sure you have an active AT&T sim though.


haha, yeah im gunna pass on unlocking, im just gunna jailbreak it









Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia*


How do I get MMS to work with AT&T and that hack up there Bigal?

Or do we still have to wait for AT&T?


Not sure, I have tried a few things, but can never get MMS to work. Only through email









Did you try the method that was posted of getting tethering? Did it work without problems?


----------



## HappycoreDJ

You won't get mms to work until AT&T flips the switch.


----------



## XxG3nexX

8gb 2.0


----------



## kilrbe3

Need some games for my iPhone.. Who knows some great free/paid games?

So far, I got.. and to be honest, they are quite fun.

Paper toss








WAR
Blockmein or something like that

And thats it.. I read the reviews on all the apps b4 I download, so I might of missed a good game by accident.

NAME away


----------



## bigal1542

3GS Jailbreak is out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.overclock.net/software-ne...-released.html


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kilrbe3* 
Need some games for my iPhone.. Who knows some great free/paid games?

So far, I got.. and to be honest, they are quite fun.

Paper toss








WAR
Blockmein or something like that

And thats it.. I read the reviews on all the apps b4 I download, so I might of missed a good game by accident.

NAME away









GeoDefense. Best. Game. Ever. (For iPhone)
TapDefense
reMovem
TapTap Revenge
PapiJump
SimCity
iFighter
StickWars


----------



## wolfrifle16

8GB black 3G
its unlocked, jailbroken, and appsync is installed (for those who know what it is)


----------



## loll

Sign me up I have a 500TB Hard drive and a 56" screen. 
Loljk.
Grats to everyone that can afford one.


----------



## Grafixs

16gb 3gs at&t


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia* 
GeoDefense. Best. Game. Ever. (For iPhone)
TapDefense
reMovem
TapTap Revenge
PapiJump
SimCity
iFighter
StickWars

OMG GeoDefense ROCKS!!!

Thanks


----------



## kilrbe3

Sorry for double, But also looking for the best MMS Receive/Send app from the app store.

MMS buddy looks promising, but thought I ask here before I buy. As a teen in highschool and college soon.. Drunk parties + girls = yea you know.. So i get a lot of those "naked drunk pics" but now, I can't with my iPhone. So help me out guys!

iPhone 3G
Thanks!

EDIT; or I hear AT&T later this summer, will allow MMS on the 3g and 3gs. This true?


----------



## HappycoreDJ

Just wait a couple more weeks.


----------



## oregonducks45

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kilrbe3* 
Sorry for double, But also looking for the best MMS Receive/Send app from the app store.

MMS buddy looks promising, but thought I ask here before I buy. As a teen in highschool and college soon.. Drunk parties + girls = yea you know.. So i get a lot of those "naked drunk pics" but now, I can't with my iPhone. So help me out guys!

iPhone 3G
Thanks!

EDIT; or I hear AT&T later this summer, will allow MMS on the 3g and 3gs. This true?

yes later this summer at&t is supposed to enable MMS for the iphone, although you still can receive picture messages you just have to login to a website it gives you to view them (you can save by tap and holding on the picture)


----------



## Nowyoudie

I'm in.

White 16GB 3GS AT&T


----------



## HappycoreDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nowyoudie* 
I'm in.

White 16GB 3GS AT&T

Welcome to the darkside, we have Jailbreak.

Learn it, live it, love it.

http://iphonejtag.blogspot.com/


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

here is an iPhone 3GS video of last nights fireworks! just playing around with captions and stuff lol


YouTube - iPhone 3GS 2009 4th of July Fireworks Display


----------



## fear5300

Meeeeee. Black 16gb 3gs AT&T


----------



## bigal1542

Does anyone use a memory cleaner app with the 3GS?


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigal1542* 
Does anyone use a memory cleaner app with the 3GS?

i use it....at least if its the one called iStat..........thats what i use


----------



## SZayat

a 16GB, black 3G here


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat*


i use it....at least if its the one called iStat..........thats what i use


Does it help?


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


Does it help?


yes!! i was almost full on the memory......turned the phone off then back on, that gave me like 5mb memory back, then used the iStat, and it gave me 154mb back. i recommend it to ALL!!!


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat*


yes!! i was almost full on the memory......turned the phone off then back on, that gave me like 5mb memory back, then used the iStat, and it gave me 154mb back. i recommend it to ALL!!!


Sweet thanks! +rep

So a few other issues I have run into that I would like help on.

1. When I try to load web pages sometimes it stops loading really early on, like maybe 5 percent or even less. I can power it off and on and it wont help. If I clear the cache, history, and all that business, it sometimes helps. It even does this when I am next to someone with a 3G and it works fine for them, but my 3GS doesn't work.

2. Also, I have connection issues, but I have heard these happen with the iPhone 3GS a lot. Sometimes when I switch to 3G, it just gets no connection until I reboot the phone. I also just lose connection at times when other iphones work fine.

Any help of solutions would be awesome! Thanks!


----------



## HappycoreDJ

Post your home screen!


----------



## Birdboy333

i have a 16gb black 3Gs with at&t


----------



## tdesbien31

any app suggestions guys? i use the "flashlight" alot and love listening to Pandora radio, what about you guys what are some of your favorite apps?

EDIT: ooh and *** is a great app, always a good way to burn a few mins reading some great stories!


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HappycoreDJ*


Post your home screen!











What GPS is that? What does it do?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *tdesbien31*


any app suggestions guys? i use the "flashlight" alot and love listening to Pandora radio, what about you guys what are some of your favorite apps?

EDIT: ooh and *** is a great app, always a good way to burn a few mins reading some great stories!


Well if you like ***, a great one is iPhunny!
Also:
Flixter
Aroundme
Urbanspoon
Shazam
AIM
facebook
skype
loopt
FOX Sports CBS Sports Sportacular
iStat (as of this morning







)
SpeedTest
Last.fm
Yo Mama free
Drinks Free
Cube Runner Maze finger
geodefense
tapdefense
stone loops of jurassica
haunted (for your friends)
hero of sparta (awesomeness)
amateur surgeon
kingdoms lite (addicted to it at the moment)


----------



## HappycoreDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigal1542* 
What GPS is that? What does it do?










http://xgps.xwaves.net/index.php/Main_Page


----------



## Jawwwwsh

Count me into the club, I un bricked my mates 8G original, updated it to the 3.0 software and unlocked+jailbroke it as well as installing cydia for him, and he sold it to me as a thank you







what are the best free games you can get for the iPhone, I want some to entertain whilst on the train into work


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


Sweet thanks! +rep

So a few other issues I have run into that I would like help on.

1. *When I try to load web pages sometimes it stops loading really early on, like maybe 5 percent or even less. I can power it off and on and it wont help. If I clear the cache, history, and all that business, it sometimes helps. It even does this when I am next to someone with a 3G and it works fine for them, but my 3GS doesn't work.*

2. Also, I have connection issues, but I have heard these happen with the iPhone 3GS a lot. Sometimes when I switch to 3G, it just gets no connection until I reboot the phone. I also just lose connection at times when other iphones work fine.

Any help of solutions would be awesome! Thanks!



maybe just make sure your WIFI is turned off........wifi and 3G might not want to be on together incase one overpowers the other? maybe not sure about your connection issues.... also make sure you delete other web pages you are no longer are viewing...thats a big memory hog and might also slow you down 3g wise


----------



## B-roca

anyone here keen on trading an iphone 2g for a Sony Ericsson P1i?


----------



## honk_honk

16 gb silverback
So i AT&T edge 2.0


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HappycoreDJ*


http://xgps.xwaves.net/index.php/Main_Page











Okay, so you need to jailbreak it and then you can install it? And it allows for actual turn by turn stuff? Does it work well? Cause I have heard that the 3.1 update will fix some connection issues with the 3GS so I am thinking about getting that to fix it. I hear it might not work with jailbreaking, but if it is a legit and good GPS program, I might do that









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat*


maybe just make sure your WIFI is turned off........wifi and 3G might not want to be on together incase one overpowers the other? maybe not sure about your connection issues.... also make sure you delete other web pages you are no longer are viewing...thats a big memory hog and might also slow you down 3g wise


Okay, I will give that a try, thanks!


----------



## bigal1542

Sorry for the double post, but a lot of people might have this question, so I will keep it separate:

Does anyone have a case that works awesome? I am looking for a nice slick looking one in either a dark blue or black or combo, or just something that looks nice. I am looking for something smooth, rather than something rubbery that will stick to my pocket. I have an iFrogz blue one now, and it just doesn't hold together like I wish it could. Also, my iPhone gets a little toasty at times, is there something out there that can keep it cooler?


----------



## /Ben

I have one , bougt it on eBay. If you have a moment , I'll look for one for you.









Me wants to join ! I own iPhone 3GS 32GB Black T-Mobile.









_// edit : I have one of these but without the lettering._


----------



## Hilltopper

I've got the black 32 gig 3GS, on AT&T, and I love it.

I've been having one issue with, it though. I'm having the random disconnection problem, where it will drop both the 3G signal as well as the regular E service service signal (full bars to no bars in a split second).

The fix I've found to work is cycling the phone into airplane mode and off, which seems to reset the signal, but that is obviously inconvenient.

I originally thought it was being caused by interference from my Incase Power Slider (an awesome case, btw, although its expensive and does reduce reception a little bit [about 1 bar reduction for me on average]). But it also does it when I have it uncased.

I'm stumped.

And at Bigal1542... I found a great case which is working awesome for me. It's the Switcheasy Rebel http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gw...+Rebel&x=0&y=0. I have the black Rebel Serpent, which is the exact same as a regular Rebel but it has a textured skeleton. As I said, they are great, well-made and well-fitting cases which offer very solid protection. I recommend


----------



## bigal1542

Thanks for the help with cases! I am leaning towards the Rebel. A few questions though. Does it interfere with connection? How about temperature? And is it plastic or rubber-like? And how easy can the case come off on accident? Are the buttons covered by the case too?


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigal1542* 
Sorry for the double post, but a lot of people might have this question, so I will keep it separate:

Does anyone have a case that works awesome? I am looking for a nice slick looking one in either a dark blue or black or combo, or just something that looks nice. I am looking for something smooth, rather than something rubbery that will stick to my pocket. I have an iFrogz blue one now, and it just doesn't hold together like I wish it could. Also, my iPhone gets a little toasty at times, is there something out there that can keep it cooler?


ok i have an otterbox defender. and i have NO signal loss. i basically wrote down everything i did on my iPhone for like 3 hours with the case on and followed the list again with the case off. there was no signal loss at all. its slightly bulky, but im an electrician, so i need FULL coverage. it covers the phone with hard plactic, then over that with rubber. and full screen plastic also. GREAT case, im getting my wife the pink one. heat is there when in full use but it goes away as fast as it would without the case.


----------



## HappycoreDJ

As far as cases go, I got these and they're great! Can't beat em for 6 bucks each.



















They don't add any bulk, but are strong enough to protect the phone from a drop.

They have tons of colors to choose from.

http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/prolams


----------



## Hilltopper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


Thanks for the help with cases! I am leaning towards the Rebel. A few questions though. Does it interfere with connection? How about temperature? And is it plastic or rubber-like? And how easy can the case come off on accident? Are the buttons covered by the case too?


I've been using the rebel for about three weeks now. To answer your questions:

-No interference with connections at all; when I have five bars uncased I have five bars cased. I suppose that there might be a small reduction in the speed just because there are a few millimeters of extra material between the transmitter and receiver, but nothing noticabel.

-No problems with temperature so far. I will tell you that I am pretty careful with where I leave my phone though (no prolonged direct sunlight, no leaving it on in a car with the windows rolled up). But in terms of regular, everyday use, I haven't had any problems with the case raising the temp.

-The case is made of two parts. The first is a plasticized rubber material which wraps around the phone, covering the entire back and sides to the bezel (it does hide the bezel completely). It is a little textured to the touch; not sticky-ish like silicone but not as hard or smooth plastic; this layer can bend and is pretty pliable, and fits the phone snugly. The case covers up the on-off button by placing an artificial surface over it (so you can still access on-off without taking the cover off). There's a good amount of room around the audio input jack... no problems there. The left side of the case has a larger opening for the volume controls and the vibrate thingy, because the two controls don't have seperate openings (there's just one larger opening for both), but it fits well and I don't see it as a drawback. The bottom opening for the input and the speakers also fits snugly, and you can (obviously) charge with the case on.

-The case isn't going to come off by accident. The second part of the case, fitting over the under-layer, is a hard plastic "skeleton." This is keeps the case very rigid and locked onto the phone. It was a little hard to get on at first, because I am using an InvisibleShield skin underneath the case for the sake of longevity, but now that I've figured it out it only takes a couple seconds to pop the skeleton off and stretch the under layer off. In all honesty, the under layer could probably stay on by itself, but the rigidity and feel of protection the over layer offers is awesome.

All in all, this is the best case I've come across for the Iphone... I liked the Incase Slider too because it didn't take away from the phone's looks, but the protection didn't seem to be there (I'm pretty sure that if you dropped you phone, the Slider would do absolutely nothing). With the Rebel, I actually have some confidence that if my phone slips out of my pocket or something it won't take any damage, which is a nice feeling.


----------



## jinja_ninja

Count me in...

iPhone 3G, 8GB, Black, O2 (UK Service Provider)


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hilltopper* 
I've been using the rebel for about three weeks now. To answer your questions:

-No interference with connections at all; when I have five bars uncased I have five bars cased. I suppose that there might be a small reduction in the speed just because there are a few millimeters of extra material between the transmitter and receiver, but nothing noticabel.

-No problems with temperature so far. I will tell you that I am pretty careful with where I leave my phone though (no prolonged direct sunlight, no leaving it on in a car with the windows rolled up). But in terms of regular, everyday use, I haven't had any problems with the case raising the temp.

-The case is made of two parts. The first is a plasticized rubber material which wraps around the phone, covering the entire back and sides to the bezel (it does hide the bezel completely). It is a little textured to the touch; not sticky-ish like silicone but not as hard or smooth plastic; this layer can bend and is pretty pliable, and fits the phone snugly. The case covers up the on-off button by placing an artificial surface over it (so you can still access on-off without taking the cover off). There's a good amount of room around the audio input jack... no problems there. The left side of the case has a larger opening for the volume controls and the vibrate thingy, because the two controls don't have seperate openings (there's just one larger opening for both), but it fits well and I don't see it as a drawback. The bottom opening for the input and the speakers also fits snugly, and you can (obviously) charge with the case on.

-The case isn't going to come off by accident. The second part of the case, fitting over the under-layer, is a hard plastic "skeleton." This is keeps the case very rigid and locked onto the phone. It was a little hard to get on at first, because I am using an InvisibleShield skin underneath the case for the sake of longevity, but now that I've figured it out it only takes a couple seconds to pop the skeleton off and stretch the under layer off. In all honesty, the under layer could probably stay on by itself, but the rigidity and feel of protection the over layer offers is awesome.

All in all, this is the best case I've come across for the Iphone... I liked the Incase Slider too because it didn't take away from the phone's looks, but the protection didn't seem to be there (I'm pretty sure that if you dropped you phone, the Slider would do absolutely nothing). With the Rebel, I actually have some confidence that if my phone slips out of my pocket or something it won't take any damage, which is a nice feeling.

Awesome info! Thanks a ton! I will look into what ones look the best!


----------



## iandroo888

anyone know if iphone 3.0 software is draining the battery more than usual? and makes phone warm when charging? =X


----------



## makvli199

3g 8gb iphone add me to the club please.


----------



## jinja_ninja

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
anyone know if iphone 3.0 software is draining the battery more than usual? and makes phone warm when charging? =X

My battery level is still the same, plus all deviced get a bit warm when charging - that is quite normal.

Either way, those things aren't necessarily OS based, more so hardware.


----------



## Icekilla

QUESTION: Is it true that Apple will release an iPod touch with a Camera?

http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/06...or-ipod-video/


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Icekilla* 
QUESTION: Is it true that Apple will release an Pod touch with a Camera?

http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/06...or-ipod-video/

Right now that's just a rumor.


----------



## Vietnamisthebest

Add me to the list once again 8gb 3g black on T-Mobile.. Btw guys for everyone having problems with battery make sure location services, download sbsettings turn off SSH when not in use(if jailbroken). Turn off Push Notifications and turn off auto adjust and turn down the screen brightness to conserve battery! Good Luck and Enjoy Firmware 3.0 everyone.


----------



## microman

any of you use your iphone to teather?? gets pretty killer speeds for a phone.


----------



## bigal1542

So what are the recommendations out there for a good car charger? I am using a DC to AC converter in the car and then my iPhone through its wall charger and for some reason the keys don't work most of the time. is this normal for using a cheap DC to AC converter in a car? It kinda scares me. I am thinking of getting a car charger but not sure which one. Anyone have ideas? Also, Does anyone have an idea on a battery pack or something that you can attach for added battery life. I would like something with a lot of reviews or something you guys have personally tried.

Also: I have noticed that my GPS will not work if I have Wi-fi disabled... ***? I have seen it all over the internet too. Is apple planning to fix this in the 3.1 update? Also I always lose connection forever when switching to or from 3G







any ideas?

Thanks!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *microman*


any of you use your iphone to teather?? gets pretty killer speeds for a phone. 
 



Are you using a jailbroken tethering app or the one where you mod the normal phone?


----------



## UnAimed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlakHart*


Welcome iPhone Owners!

This is a place to discuss one of the greatest mobile phones of this decade.

If you would like to talk about certain apps, troubleshoot problems, or even show off a nifty gold case this is the place for you!


Add me pls. 3G White 16GB legally unlocked, 3GS 16GB white legally unlocked.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *microman* 
any of you use your iphone to teather?? gets pretty killer speeds for a phone.



****! How are you getting those speeds and ping???


----------



## microman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia* 
****! How are you getting those speeds and ping???

iphones are awesome thats [email protected][email protected]! hahaha i just use pdanet and thats about all.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *microman*


iphones are awesome thats [email protected][email protected]! hahaha i just use pdanet and thats about all.


I don't get anywhere near that!!!


----------



## microman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia*


I don't get anywhere near that!!!










really what are you getting?


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *microman*


really what are you getting?


No where near that man.

Maybe 2/.5 @ 200ms.


----------



## microman

i guess my iphone is just the coolest of all [email protected]!


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *microman*


i guess my iphone is just the coolest of all [email protected]!


Must have that new AT&T stuff installed up there!


----------



## ?Dirty?

i wanna join =] i have a black 8gig 2g att


----------



## bigal1542

So what are the recommendations out there for a good car charger? I am using a DC to AC converter in the car and then my iPhone through its wall charger and for some reason the keys don't work most of the time. is this normal for using a cheap DC to AC converter in a car? It kinda scares me. I am thinking of getting a car charger but not sure which one. Anyone have ideas? Also, Does anyone have an idea on a battery pack or something that you can attach for added battery life. I would like something with a lot of reviews or something you guys have personally tried.

Also: I have noticed that my GPS will not work if I have Wi-fi disabled... ***? I have seen it all over the internet too. Is apple planning to fix this in the 3.1 update? Also I always lose connection forever when switching to or from 3G any ideas?

Thanks!

(I give rep







)


----------



## ZunePod

16GB 3G Black on O2. It's on 3.0, Unlocked with uSnow and Jailbroken.

I think people should put firmwares too, and whether it's Unlocked/Jailbroken.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZunePod*


16GB 3G Black on O2. It's on 3.0, Unlocked with uSnow and Jailbroken.

I think people should put firmwares too, and whether it's Unlocked/Jailbroken.


What do you mean by firmwares?


----------



## Vietnamisthebest

I think he means like OS 3.0, 2.2.1.....


----------



## FieryCoD

How did I not see this thread?

16GB iPhone 3G Black currently on Rogers (3.0 Jailbroken)


----------



## Smoka Cola

16GB, Black, AT&T and as any person should, it's jailbroken


----------



## Lyric

iPhone 3G, Black, 3.0 firmware, AT&T Service.

I am contemplating on jailbreaking it or not...and what software to use. Is it really worth it? Can I continue to use regular AT&T Services without something happening?

This is my first iPhone.


----------



## Vietnamisthebest

Lyric

Jailbreaking just makes the iPhone perfect. People make apps of features that apple refused to put into the last firmware update. If you want to Google 'redsn0w' and you should be set!


----------



## THEoBZ

8GB 
BLACK
At&T
3G


----------



## DigitalBear

Just ordered 2 Iphone 3GS's. A Black and White 16g's. One for my girl.

16G
Black(mine) & White
Firmware: Whatever it comes with, I will jailbreak when a stable release is out
At&t
3GS

If I jailbreak my 3GS, Can I tether for free? Or will At&t charge me?


----------



## Smoka Cola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DigitalBear*


Just ordered 2 Iphone 3GS's. A Black and White 16g's. One for my girl.

16G
Black(mine) & White
Firmware: Whatever it comes with, I will jailbreak when a stable release is out
At&t
3GS

If I jailbreak my 3GS, Can I tether for free? Or will At&t charge me?


You can tether for free, but it's definitely not legal lol PM me for more info.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DigitalBear*


Just ordered 2 Iphone 3GS's. A Black and White 16g's. One for my girl.

16G
Black(mine) & White
Firmware: Whatever it comes with, I will jailbreak when a stable release is out
At&t
3GS

If I jailbreak my 3GS, Can I tether for free? Or will At&t charge me?


You will be able to tether with a jailbroken iPhone. However, just remember thAT you need a 3g plan, otherwise you will charged a crazy amount for using 3g without a plan. This is why I like Rogers plan right now, 6gb bandwidth for only 30$ a month, and they allow tethering for it. I just added it to my plan yesterday







Rogers really surprised me with this plan, and to think that I thought that Rogers was just another evil corporation.

Anyways, go ahead and tether, there is no way that AT&T can find out about it unless you start to download with the tethered computer on your network.


----------



## umgill45

32GB

Robbers Canada

White (duh







)


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *umgill45* 
White (duh







)

Are you sure?


----------



## un4rmed

I'm in. I have a 16gb white 3gs. Just jailbroke it a couple weeks ago


----------



## DaftFully17

8GB iphone 3G
service provider: AT&T [Cingular was such a cooler name BTW]


----------



## Icekilla

random question...

Is it possible to chat in the OCN chat room from the iPhone/ipod Touch?


----------



## BlakHart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Icekilla* 
random question...

Is it possible to chat in the OCN chat room from the iPhone/ipod Touch?

I just tried it and it doesn't work.


----------



## Aura

I guess I am in, currently posting from my white 16GB 3GS (AT&T).


----------



## ScratchNSniff

I'm in 8GB Black 3G AT&T yay for jailbreaking


----------



## Elyaas

Well, I just hopped on this boat! Sup all, hows it going?









Elyaas (32GB, White, AT&T, 3GS) -ailjay rokenbay


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

anyone update to 3.0.1 yet?


----------



## oregonducks45

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat*


anyone update to 3.0.1 yet?


yes that had the SMS vulnerability fix in it


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oregonducks45*


yes that had the SMS vulnerability fix in it


ahhh
was it a big update?


----------



## oregonducks45

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat*


ahhh
was it a big update?


~230mb but no new features


----------



## mrtn400

I have an 8GB black 3G. It's running jailbroken 3.0, and I have tethering and MMS working.

Edit: It's on AT&T.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oregonducks45*


~230mb but no new features


I did notice that my 3G works a little better. Still not great, doesnt work sometimes









any idea on when the 3.1 one is coming out? ...and what it has in it?


----------



## oregonducks45

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


I did notice that my 3G works a little better. Still not great, doesnt work sometimes









any idea on when the 3.1 one is coming out? ...and what it has in it?










ive heard september but i have no idea what is in it


----------



## halifax1

Just bought me a brand new iPhone 3GS 16GB White









No more 1st Gen iPhone for me!

Halifax1 - iPhone 3GS 16GB White - AT&T


----------



## BlakHart

Everyone has been added/updated.

I just learned that our member Arakasi is an iphone and ipod repairman.

PM him if you need any repairs!


----------



## Arakasi

This is not an attempt to require business, and i will not attempt to make deals through OCN, so dont try.

I will however provide helpful information and help you troubleshoot your phones and try to help you get your phone up and running again.
The same troubleshooting you get here on OCN like computers or computer problems.

If you want to order parts and fix your phone, i can walk you through it, just PM me.

Thanks everyone in our club and enjoy your phones .


----------



## like30ninjas

hey hey hey! can i join?









like30ninjas (8GB, Black, Rogers, 2G, 2.2.1 jailbroken)


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arakasi*


This is not an attempt to require business, and i will not attempt to make deals through OCN, so dont try.

I will however provide helpful information and help you troubleshoot your phones and try to help you get your phone up and running again.
The same troubleshooting you get here on OCN like computers or computer problems.

If you want to order parts and fix your phone, i can walk you through it, just PM me.

Thanks everyone in our club and enjoy your phones .










You have 35+ Rep so I think it would be ok...


----------



## soloz2

I've had an iPhone since they came out with the original model. I now have a 3G 16Gb. Looking to jailbreak today.

I'm following the steps, and I have a question. It says to update and restore to the original Apple firmware first so I did that. Now, do I want to leave it as is, or restore all my settings before jailbreaking?


----------



## mrtn400

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
I've had an iPhone since they came out with the original model. I now have a 3G 16Gb. Looking to jailbreak today.

I'm following the steps, and I have a question. It says to update and restore to the original Apple firmware first so I did that. Now, do I want to leave it as is, or restore all my settings before jailbreaking?

You shouldn't have to restore anything.

Also, what firmware are you running?


----------



## soloz2

3.0.1 It's not working for me using redsn0w 0.8. The phone will reboot, but I don't get the screen with the pinapple and no cydia app.


----------



## mrtn400

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
3.0.1 It's not working for me using redsn0w 0.8. The phone will reboot, but I don't get the screen with the pinapple and no cydia app.

Ouch, you went up to 3.0.1?. I'm not going to be much help then.

You should have just updated to 3.0.


----------



## soloz2

I don't know how to go back... the redmond pie site has instructions that I've followed, but the site is down at the moment.

Can I go back to 3.0 firmware? if I do, will I be able to upgrade to 3.0.1 again?


----------



## halifax1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
I don't know how to go back... the redmond pie site has instructions that I've followed, but the site is down at the moment.

Can I go back to 3.0 firmware? if I do, will I be able to upgrade to 3.0.1 again?

Here's what to do:

First, restore back to 3.0.1. After that, open redsn0w, and when it asks you for your IPSW, browse and select the iPhone 3.0.0 firmware, NOT the 3.0.1.

You can download the 3.0 IPSW by searching on Google on where to get it. Just save it to your desktop, then point redsn0w to that IPSW.

All this does is use the 3.0.0 as a guideline, but it is indeed jailbreaking 3.0.1

I just did this this morning, and that is exactly what the redsn0w guide says to do.

After redsn0w has completed the jailbreak using the 3.0.0 firmware, you can then check in iTunes and it will indeed say 3.0.1, and you can then restore from a backup.

Being on 3.0.1 is no problem at all. I don't know why it says "Ouch" above, as there is nothing wrong with being on 3.0.1

Just use the 3.0 IPSW in redsn0w, and it will still jailbreak 3.0.1. This is exactly what they say to do on the developers site.


----------



## soloz2

that's exactly what I did, except I restored the backup before running redsn0w. I'll try it on a plain (nothing installed) 3.0.1. I also have the latest iTunes (8.2.1 I think)


----------



## soloz2

stuck on the waiting for reboot screen...


----------



## oregonducks45

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


stuck on the waiting for reboot screen...


i just had this problem this morning, same waiting for reboot problem, then i used pwnagetool and it worked the first time.


----------



## bigal1542

Anyone know of an app that can swap files between phones? Like I have some ringtones I made... They are not locked or anything and my brother would like them. Is there any way to send them to him? Thanks! I give rep


----------



## halifax1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigal1542* 
Anyone know of an app that can swap files between phones? Like I have some ringtones I made... They are not locked or anything and my brother would like them. Is there any way to send them to him? Thanks! I give rep









Use PhoneView on Mac.

Or SSH into the phone via Windows or Mac.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


Originally Posted by *halifax1* 
Use PhoneView on Mac.

Or SSH into the phone via Windows or Mac.

Is there any way to do it without a computer? Lime just the two phones? Every previous phone I have had allows for it... Mine is not jailbroken either bY the way. Thanks

and im on my phone now and I won't let me rep but I will when I get home!


----------



## HappycoreDJ

iBluetooth in Cydia.


----------



## PCNerd

I own a Black 32GB 3GS with AT&T


----------



## Funcrazy1

Can't wait getting Iphone 3G white i think for free for working some lawn care XD


----------



## soloz2

not sure what I'm doing wrong, but I got it past the waiting for reboot, but my phone doesn't show the installing and pinapple guy, reboots and no cydia.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HappycoreDJ* 
iBluetooth in Cydia.










Anything for non jailbroken ones? Thanks!


----------



## halifax1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigal1542* 
Anything for non jailbroken ones? Thanks!

No.


----------



## HappycoreDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigal1542* 
Anything for non jailbroken ones? Thanks!

Non-Jailbroken don't count.


----------



## HappycoreDJ

Just installed this theme:










If you want to install it, add this repo to Cydia: http://i.jasoncalhoun.com/

The theme is called iHero. Once installed, you'll need to SSH/iPhoneBrowser into the theme and configure the configureMe.js to enter in your own City/State.

Enjoy!


----------



## zz-air

HI everyone,

I am new here and i have never done this before, but I Googled for any iPhone clubs. I got my 3GS phone on June and it's been working fine. Except yesterday, my camera had some problems. I could take pics and videos but the problem is, i could not access the files. When i click on photo albums or camera roll, the page displays "No photos or videos". The pics and videos are there but just could not be accessed, unless i download it to my computer. Is there anyone who knows what's going on with the new 3GS? I've called Apple iPhone support and they are aware of many owners who have reported the same problem i have. I also asked for an appointment with my local Apple Store to have my phone checked. I am not sure if they can do anything about this camera-accessing problem. I would love to hear from anyone who has a solution to this problem.

Aris (zz-air) new user


----------



## oregonducks45

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zz-air* 
HI everyone,

I am new here and i have never done this before, but I Googled for any iPhone clubs. I got my 3GS phone on June and it's been working fine. Except yesterday, my camera had some problems. I could take pics and videos but the problem is, i could not access the files. When i click on photo albums or camera roll, the page displays "No photos or videos". The pics and videos are there but just could not be accessed, unless i download it to my computer. Is there anyone who knows what's going on with the new 3GS? I've called Apple iPhone support and they are aware of many owners who have reported the same problem i have. I also asked for an appointment with my local Apple Store to have my phone checked. I am not sure if they can do anything about this camera-accessing problem. I would love to hear from anyone who has a solution to this problem.

Aris (zz-air) new user

i have never heard anything like this, have you jailbroken the phone or anything like that?

if not i would do a back up then take it to your local apple store and they should replace it or at least fix it for free (you shouldnt really need an appointment)

if so back up and restore to factory software


----------



## zz-air

Thanks oregonducks45,
No, i have not jailbroken this phone, i didn't see the need to, anyway. It happened before i updated to the new upgrade, so i thought the new upgrade would fix it. I have reset, rebooted, and backed up. I have never had any problems with my old iPhone (1st Generation), so i was surprised to have this problem. It is very frustrating. As i've said, iPhone Apple Support told me that she has had many complaints like mine and they still don't have a solution. Hmm. Well, i have an appointment for Apple Store Concierge , so i am curious if they can fix it. Yes, i have backed up the phone. I wonder if the camera would work if i restore the phone using an earlier date. We'll see what happens. Thanks for answering me.--zz-air .


----------



## ckybam3

I got a black iphone 3g 8gb with AT&T that is jailbroke but not locked. Could be but i dont need it to be currently. Can u add me?


----------



## soloz2

has anyone successfully jailbroken their 3g on 3.0.1 on a Vista x64 system? I can't get mine jailbroken and I've tried all the 'fixes' so I'm thinking I need to try on a non-x64 build... thing is I don't have one right now.


----------



## oregonducks45

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zz-air*


Thanks oregonducks45,
No, i have not jailbroken this phone, i didn't see the need to, anyway. It happened before i updated to the new upgrade, so i thought the new upgrade would fix it. I have reset, rebooted, and backed up. I have never had any problems with my old iPhone (1st Generation), so i was surprised to have this problem. It is very frustrating. As i've said, iPhone Apple Support told me that she has had many complaints like mine and they still don't have a solution. Hmm. Well, i have an appointment for Apple Store Concierge , so i am curious if they can fix it. Yes, i have backed up the phone. I wonder if the camera would work if i restore the phone using an earlier date. We'll see what happens. Thanks for answering me.--zz-air .


np just trying to help. good luck with it, though im sure its not going to be after you visit the apple store


----------



## HappycoreDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


has anyone successfully jailbroken their 3g on 3.0.1 on a Vista x64 system? I can't get mine jailbroken and I've tried all the 'fixes' so I'm thinking I need to try on a non-x64 build... thing is I don't have one right now.


When you jailbreak, point it to the 3.0 IPSW.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HappycoreDJ*


When you jailbreak, point it to the 3.0 IPSW.


yes, I've followed all the instructions, have the correct firmware, running redsn0w in compatibility mode as an administrator etc. Always gets stuck on waiting for reboot.


----------



## HappycoreDJ

Well poo, then I'll shut up now.


----------



## ckybam3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


yes, I've followed all the instructions, have the correct firmware, running redsn0w in compatibility mode as an administrator etc. Always gets stuck on waiting for reboot.


That is exactly why i hav osx86 on my lappy.









you should look into osx86 ur hardware should be supported pretty well.


----------



## OrphanShadow

I guess I belong here now.

Packing a white 3GS 16gb. Loving it.

The graphics on the games are close to PS2 standards in some cases.


----------



## wuddersup

Add me. 16GB 3GS black


----------



## kinubic

sister just got me 3g at&t. add me


----------



## Funcrazy1

Edit me I just got a Iphone 3g Black 3.0


----------



## BlakHart

updated


----------



## Shogon

Iphone 3Gs black 16 gig!!


----------



## Alex9106

Got my iPhone 2 days ago and i love it!

iPhone 3GS - 32GB - White - O2


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Hey guys, just wanted to let you all know I'm working on something BIG for our iPhones!









I'll let you know when I'm closer to making a real announcement!


----------



## Arakasi

Big ? For our iphones ? What could this be ?


----------



## oregonducks45

oh shnap


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia* 
Hey guys, just wanted to let you all know I'm working on something BIG for our iPhones!









I'll let you know when I'm closer to making a real announcement!









hint, hint, hint, hint, hint, hint, hint, hint, hint, hint, hint, hint, hint, hint, hint, hint, hint, hint, hint, hint, hint, hint, hint Please!!!









edit: so are you on your own or with apple? like is this something from you or apple?


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigal1542* 
edit: so are you on your own or with apple? like is this something from you or apple?

No, I am NOT with Apple lol. This is a solo project.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia* 
No, I am NOT with Apple lol. This is a solo project.

Didn't think so, but now I'm even more excited!!! lol


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


Didn't think so, but now I'm even more excited!!! lol


Man this stuff is harrddd!


----------



## RaZzY

iPhone 3G Black O2


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia*


Hey guys, just wanted to let you all know I'm working on something BIG for our iPhones!









I'll let you know when I'm closer to making a real announcement!


----------



## HappycoreDJ

I've got MMS working on my 3G S *FINALLY!*. None of the fixes ever worked for me. I read on Howard Forums that people were actually being able to successfully send/receive MMS. I think AT&T is slowly flipping the switch.

Here's what I did to get it working on my phone:

Added this repo to Cydia. http://repo.sinfuliphone.com/
Installed MMS/Tethering settings. (even though I already had tethering)
Went into Settings > General > Reset > Reset Network Settings
Viola! MMS!

I'm on a 32GB JAILBROKEN iPhone 3G S 3.0.1.

Here are the settings:









This is the full URL at the bottom: http://wap.sonyericsson.com/UAprof/W800iR101.xml

New option to MMS when looking at pictures:









Proof!:









This was me after it sent successfully:


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

just updated to 3.1 and my keyboard clicks have dramatically reduced in sound on my 3gs, but this did not happen on wife's 3g. anyone else have this?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

I have a 16GB original IPhone and i love it dearly.


----------



## kinubic

hi everyone im new to the iphone and all. any guide to jailbreaking the iphone? just wondering if my current aps are linked to my itunes account incase i need to revert back . am i able to sync using itunes? thanks .


----------



## freddy-b

I have an Iphone 3G 16GB Black!!, One of the best things i bought ever!! it ROCKS!! i am realy adicted to mine!


----------



## HappycoreDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat* 
just updated to 3.1 and my keyboard clicks have dramatically reduced in sound on my 3gs, but this did not happen on wife's 3g. anyone else have this?

It's a 3G S thing.


----------



## sdla4ever

So anyone know anyting about the iphone sdk? im downloading it now on my macbook, do i have to pay to use it or can i just learn it and develop little appp sfor free? the main purpose would be developing a overclock.net mobile app


----------



## zelix

Yo everyone!! Got my White Iphone 3GS 16GB with rogers!!!!

I'm so happy!


----------



## gig

Add me please, I have a 3GS white on AT&T.


----------



## Campo

K guys. I'm thinking about getting an iPhone, should I?


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Campo*


K guys. I'm thinking about getting an iPhone, should I?


You won't get any biased answers here







lol but yeah its really nice besides AT&T's bad network


----------



## Campo

I'm in Australia. So no AT&T here.


----------



## soloz2

I love the phone, but I'm really starting to get annoyed with AT&T. No t-mobile where I'm at but if and when Verizon gets he iPhone I just might jump ship


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Campo*


I'm in Australia. So no AT&T here.


Then definately!


----------



## Campo

Hmmm.


----------



## /Ben

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia* 
No, I am NOT with Apple lol. This is a solo project.

I hope it's something where we can drag and drop files onto our iPhone's ? Instead of using that damned iTunes ?


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:


Originally Posted by */Ben* 
I hope it's something where we can drag and drop files onto our iPhone's ? Instead of using that damned iTunes ?









Can you do that with anything...?


----------



## Flux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Campo*


Hmmm.


Me too, 32GB 3GS, who are you looking at getting yours through? optus, telstra or vodafone? Favoring Optus myself, 32Gb Iphone on a $19 plan($54AUD a month with phone payment)


----------



## hermit

i'm getting one very soon. as soon as the 3Gs is back in stock

3Gs - 16Gb, black, Fido


----------



## UnAimed

Just bought a new 3GS 32GB white add to the list


----------



## Flux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Campo*


K guys. I'm thinking about getting an iPhone, should I?


I'm having a hard time finding any in stock in Aus. Every place I ring has them on back order or out of stock. All models up to the 32Gb 3GS are out of stock. Vodafone had 2 left yesterday and none today. Optus/Telstra have a 3-4week waiting list.


----------



## Campo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flux*


Me too, 32GB 3GS, who are you looking at getting yours through? optus, telstra or vodafone? Favoring Optus myself, 32Gb Iphone on a $19 plan($54AUD a month with phone payment)


Probably vodafone. But haven't looked into Optus, have heard their coverage sucks ass.


----------



## Flux

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Campo* 
Probably vodafone. But haven't looked into Optus, have heard their coverage sucks ass.

Your out of luck bud, Vodafone are out of stock Aust wide. I've rung every single vodafone shop in the country almost, they are all on back order (4-8Weeks). Vodafone,telstra and optus are all out of stock now.

Im picking up My 32Gb black and the wifes White tomorrow, last ones I could find anywhere of any model even the 3G is out of stock. Vodafone even rung other states for Me with no results, if they had any in stock they were allocated to paying customers already.

Lucky I found the last 2!

Oh, and Vodafone just bumped up all its prices for the 3GS by $10-$15 a month. Vodafone can bite my shiny metal As5, "oh you can use your free included Downloads if you buy our internet pack for $14.95/month" ....lol yea ok.


----------



## Flux

Add me to the list please. 32Gb black 3GS here, picked her up ten minutes ago


----------



## Campo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flux*


Your out of luck bud, Vodafone are out of stock Aust wide. I've rung every single vodafone shop in the country almost, they are all on back order (4-8Weeks). Vodafone,telstra and optus are all out of stock now.

Im picking up My 32Gb black and the wifes White tomorrow, last ones I could find anywhere of any model even the 3G is out of stock. Vodafone even rung other states for Me with no results, if they had any in stock they were allocated to paying customers already.

Lucky I found the last 2!

Oh, and Vodafone just bumped up all its prices for the 3GS by $10-$15 a month. Vodafone can bite my shiny metal As5, "oh you can use your free included Downloads if you buy our internet pack for $14.95/month" ....lol yea ok.


I won't be getting mine til after christmas anyway. Needa get a job first lol.


----------



## Flux

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Campo* 
I won't be getting mine til after christmas anyway. Needa get a job first lol.

True, that always helps.

Enjoying the phone, running 3.0.1. Any programs I need to have right now that are free guys? Also could somebody pm me some info about "using free apps"?

cheers.


----------



## jbua5150

16Gb
Black
3G
ATT


----------



## RAFFY

ok sorry for the noob post guys but i just saw an add on craigslist for 2g iphone for 250$ its brand new from RMA my question is i have ATT can i buy the phone n just plug my sim card n it'll work fine along with all its features. also is 250$ a good price for the phone? i want to try n get him down to 200$ though.


----------



## kinubic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RAFFY* 
ok sorry for the noob post guys but i just saw an add on craigslist for 2g iphone for 250$ its brand new from RMA my question is i have ATT can i buy the phone n just plug my sim card n it'll work fine along with all its features. also is 250$ a good price for the phone? i want to try n get him down to 200$ though.

the 3g's used are going for 200-300 here in LA anda re in good condition houe mate just bought one for 250 adn 280 8gb so i tihnk a brand new 2g shud be around 180-200 at most!and im sure ur sim will work perfectly fine when u put it in the iphone!


----------



## kilrbe3

So I found my first MAJOR PISSING ME OFF CON about the Iphone.

I live in two places, So I have two PC's of course. Thing that pisses me off is that error (If you wish to sync THIS music we will erase CURRENT music). So after a month of having to wait to get home and add music to my first house I went online and did research. Seems SwapTunes was my only option at the moment.

Did it, and followed a guide, it worked. But when I went to sync with music, same error. I gave up and said screw it. In the process of this though, first time plugging it in with the "2nd libary" from SwapTunes, iTunes decided to go and DELETE MY CURRENT APPS!

So now I gotta restore, get my apps back blah blha blah. Why cant apple just make this simple and allow more PCs to sync with? Wait, scratch that. Just SCRAP THAT STUPID idea. Apple is giving me the "hitler" impression at the moment


----------



## RAFFY

8G 2.0!!! time to jailbreak it!!!

edit:
Ok guys i need ur help i have a 8gig version 1 iphone and last night i attempted to jailbreak the phone twice using snowfox the program ran its course but both times after the phone rebooted the clydia client was not installed on the phone. what am i doing wrong?

also, how do i send picture messages?


----------



## Smoochy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kilrbe3* 
So I found my first MAJOR PISSING ME OFF CON about the Iphone.

I live in two places, So I have two PC's of course. Thing that pisses me off is that error (If you wish to sync THIS music we will erase CURRENT music). So after a month of having to wait to get home and add music to my first house I went online and did research. Seems SwapTunes was my only option at the moment.

Did it, and followed a guide, it worked. But when I went to sync with music, same error. I gave up and said screw it. In the process of this though, first time plugging it in with the "2nd libary" from SwapTunes, iTunes decided to go and DELETE MY CURRENT APPS!

So now I gotta restore, get my apps back blah blha blah. Why cant apple just make this simple and allow more PCs to sync with? Wait, scratch that. Just SCRAP THAT STUPID idea. Apple is giving me the "hitler" impression at the moment

iTunes is some of the crappiest software I've ever seen. I've had a ton of issues with backups and failed updates bricking my phone. Really surprised that iTunes is the best Apple could do.

Oh, and I have a black 32gig 3g.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Hey, just wanted to let you know that you can sync your iPhone with google apps (like calender and contacts







). I just did it like 2 days ago, and it is amazing, because now if I want to add something to the calender for example, I can go to google calender and enter it in, and then it will automatically update into the iphone (as long as you have internet, this is really good if you have a data plan).

Anyways, if anyone is interested, go to m.google.com/sync, and they have step by step instructions.


----------



## kinubic

anyone recommend decent nice earphones w/ mic for the iphone? at most $50 ? i was looking at these but the price is a bit steep atm! maybe somthing similar


----------



## /Ben

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia*


Can you do that with anything...?


Yes. Alot of telephones.


----------



## DK_mz

i haz, pwned 2g - 8gb on vodafone


----------



## BlakHart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jbua5150*


16Gb
Black
3G
ATT


Congrats 100th member


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Mmmm Mustang


----------



## Campo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia*


Mmmm Mustang










Agreed.


----------



## MOCAMBO

What about us Ipod Touch guys


----------



## LuckySe7ens

8gb 2.o jailbroken and unlocked on tmobile


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MOCAMBO*


What about us Ipod Touch guys










Nobody cares about you. J/k!


----------



## BlakHart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia*


Mmmm Mustang










I love the s197


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlakHart* 
I love the s197

Yummy


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HappycoreDJ*


I've got MMS working on my 3G S *FINALLY!*. None of the fixes ever worked for me. I read on Howard Forums that people were actually being able to successfully send/receive MMS. I think AT&T is slowly flipping the switch.

Here's what I did to get it working on my phone:

Added this repo to Cydia. http://repo.sinfuliphone.com/
Installed MMS/Tethering settings. (even though I already had tethering)
Went into Settings > General > Reset > Reset Network Settings
Viola! MMS!

I'm on a 32GB JAILBROKEN iPhone 3G S 3.0.1.

Here are the settings:

New option to MMS when looking at pictures:









Proof!:









This was me after it sent successfully:



















 sweet! How did you get the temp reading in the top right?


----------



## T191

You can add me to the owners list !

Provider: Rogers Wireless
Color: Black
16GB iPhone 3GS
Jail Broken


----------



## BlakHart

Anybody get the MMS update yet?

I'm at work for another 4 hours and will not be able to D/L until I get off.


----------



## BlakHart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MOCAMBO*


What about us Ipod Touch guys










I apologize but there is an iPod club already.


----------



## oregonducks45

iphone mms carrier settings available in itunes


----------



## BlakHart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oregonducks45* 
iphone mms carrier settings available in itunes

Awesome! Thanks!









Can anyone report how it's working out?


----------



## BFRD

I sent a picture text to a friend (he doesn't have an iphone), didn't work. All he got was a blank text. He sent me one a few minutes ago, but it hasn't come in at all yet. A little dissapointing so far.


----------



## oregonducks45

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlakHart* 
Awesome! Thanks!









Can anyone report how it's working out?

great for me can send and receive pics atleast


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Sign me up!! I'm with Fido and I rock a 16GB black 3Gs. Only had the iPhone for about 2 weeks and I haven't jailbroken it yet (waiting for the JB for OS 3.1 to be released).


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlakHart* 
Awesome! Thanks!









Can anyone report how it's working out?

doesnt work at all on 2g i see no options in settings to enable it and when i go to a picture to send same old options no mms, this sucks.


----------



## oregonducks45

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RAFFY* 
doesnt work at all on 2g i see no options in settings to enable it and when i go to a picture to send same old options no mms, this sucks.

yeah mms isnt supported on the 1st gen iphone


----------



## wixdfast

Wixdfast (8GB, Silver, AT&T, EDGE 2.0)


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oregonducks45*


yeah mms isnt supported on the 1st gen iphone


not even on an unlocked one? shoot i have the 2.0.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

I got the file, but MMS sending always fails...


----------



## wolfrifle16

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens* 
not even on an unlocked one? shoot i have the 2.0.

Read my thread...i have how to enable MMS for iphone 2G.
http://www.overclock.net/mobile-phon...tethering.html


----------



## RAFFY

Hey is there anyway for me to jailbreak my iphone 2g thats on 3.1 the newest firmware? I messed up and put it on with out thinking.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RAFFY*


Hey is there anyway for me to jailbreak my iphone 2g thats on 3.1 the newest firmware? I messed up and put it on with out thinking.


yup you will have to download the old firmware to your comp and hold shift while you hit the restore button in itunes. then select the old firmware file and there ya go

here this page walks you thru the unlock http://modmyi.com/forums/iphone-news...0-redsn0w.html

and links to the 3.0 firmware


----------



## soloz2

just got home and updated my 3G 16gb. I never bothered to upgrade to 3.1, but had to to get mms. I just sent my wife a pic and it works great







. Now, if I could only get the damn thing jailbroken







(64bit Vista)


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
just got home and updated my 3G 16gb. I never bothered to upgrade to 3.1, but had to to get mms. I just sent my wife a pic and it works great







. Now, if I could only get the damn thing jailbroken







(64bit Vista)

cant do it yet afaik


----------



## iscariot

G'day all

Service Provider - Vodafone AU
Colour Black
Size 32GB
Model 3GS


----------



## jbua5150

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlakHart*


Congrats 100th member
























Thanks!!
But you incorrectly put me down as having 3G S 
I only have 3G


----------



## rock3ralex

Add me. I have an 8gb black 3g


----------



## Shogon

Iphone 3GS
Black
AT&T

16 gig!


----------



## robm06

iPhone 3G 16GB White here, love it.
AT&T


----------



## Brutuz

After google's hypocracy regarding custom ROMs, I'm considering an iPhone 3GS 8Gb, I was wondering if it's possible to have the keyboard on the side, rather than the bottom as my fingers are rather big and hit more than one button on my friends iPhone?

Also, what is the battery life like with heavy texting and light gaming? I need at least 8 hours.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brutuz* 
After google's hypocracy regarding custom ROMs, I'm considering an iPhone 3GS 8Gb, I was wondering if it's possible to have the keyboard on the side, rather than the bottom as my fingers are rather big and hit more than one button on my friends iPhone?

Also, what is the battery life like with heavy texting and light gaming? I need at least 8 hours.

I can vouch for both of those. I always use my keyboard on the side of the phone because the bottom ones are too small. Also, I game on it at least 90 minutes a day with a text going out every few minutes if not sooner. It lasts me 12 hours and more for sure.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*


cant do it yet afaik


Yes, but even 3.01 didn't work as redsn0w doesn't play well with Vista x64.


----------



## blasphemy

add me iPhone 3G 8GB Black


----------



## noobclocker1277

is there any point me updating to 3.1. it don't ofer anything i need as far as ican see


----------



## RAFFY

Blackhart add me to the list please you skipped








RAFFY 8gig 2g Jailbroken


----------



## clowdermilk89

I've had mine since summer: 8GB iPhone 3G, AT&T


----------



## BlakHart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RAFFY*


Blackhart add me to the list please you skipped








RAFFY 8gig 2g Jailbroken


Sorry raffy! the 1000HX is still running great BTW.


----------



## underdog1425

Shameful owner =] hooray for MMS!

16gb, at&T, black, 3g


----------



## BlakHart

MMS has been working great here... My Girlfriend is getting my pics and videos on her Blackjack II and all my friends with blackberry's, iPhones, Razers, etc. are receiving them as well. It's about time.


----------



## P?P?!

loving the mms now I can send people random images of stuff I see throughout the day


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Just got my iPhone replace at the Apple Store. Very disappointed that I had to make an appointment to even get the phone replaced. Anyways, good news is that they replaced it on the spot, and I didn't even have to wait for a call back or anything to pick it up. So A+ to that, and D- for the fact of the appointment.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlakHart*


MMS has been working great here... My Girlfriend is getting my pics and videos on her Blackjack II










Let's keep this G-rated


----------



## BlakHart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia* 







Let's keep this G-rated









Of course lol... 5 years ago... a different story.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlakHart* 
Of course lol... 5 years ago... a different story.

Do tell! Oh wait.. no don't


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlakHart*


Sorry raffy! the 1000HX is still running great BTW.










Hey no problem, thats good to hear great PSU!

Hey guys so what are some great apps for this phone i have mine jailbroken n zero restrictions in cydia. 
Currents App I Have:
EPSN Score Center
Cycoder
Flixster
iFitness
Lose It!
Drinks
Southpark
Winterboard
Font Swap


----------



## Campo

Guys, what's the difference between the iPod Touch and the iPhone, other than the Touch isn't a phone







I'd get an iPhone, it's just that the Touch is around $600 cheaper.


----------



## kiekstje

i have one









i live in belgium, so a belgian provider: proximus

i have an iphone 3g 16gb white


----------



## HappycoreDJ

New LCD on the way.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

^ Ouch man. DOA? Or you drop it?


----------



## HappycoreDJ

Actually, I had cracked my digitizer and in the process of removing the lcd from the broken digitizer... CRACK.


----------



## Sanders54

Mine is coming next week.

iPhone 3GS 32 GB with Telenor service provider.

Anyone know any good games?


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sanders54*


Anyone know any good games?


Spin the bottle, strip poker, blind cow...


----------



## iscariot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *microman* 
just curious why would anyone NOT jailbreak their iphone???

I have not jailbroken my phone for the following reason:

I am on a company phone and as such had to buy the 3GS in Australia outright. That cost me $1040 for the 32GB. I know its expensive but I like to have the new best toys available. Forunately the iphone doesnt seem to be network locked. I just upgraded my sim card appropriately and inserted it.

On the basis of that cost Im not game to jail brake the the phone incase I brick it and cant fix it.


----------



## Phalanx1

AT&T
iPhone 3GS
16gb Black


----------



## zelix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Campo* 
Guys, what's the difference between the iPod Touch and the iPhone, other than the Touch isn't a phone







I'd get an iPhone, it's just that the Touch is around $600 cheaper.

erm?

Iphone 3g = 99 dollars with contract, thats much cheaper then a touch.

Iphone 3GS = 199 with contract, and much faster then a touch.

But yeah to buy without a contract, they are expensive, but Why would you buy without a contract?


----------



## kinubic

just wondering what u guys use to convert videos to iphone format? im currently using Super but just wondering what other options are there?


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kinubic*


just wondering what u guys use to convert videos to iphone format? im currently using Super but just wondering what other options are there?


Tons. iTunes, 3GP_Converter, googleing "iphone video converter"


----------



## kinubic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia* 
Tons. iTunes, 3GP_Converter, googleing "iphone video converter"









that i did and i came up with a ton of choices. but im looking for any specific recommended ones lol that are free hahahah


----------



## Campo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zelix*


erm?

Iphone 3g = 99 dollars with contract, thats much cheaper then a touch.

Iphone 3GS = 199 with contract, and much faster then a touch.

But yeah to buy without a contract, they are expensive, but Why would you buy without a contract?


Read the location mate.


----------



## Flux

@campo, I would wait until you can afford a contract, you can pick up 32gb's from optus for $0 a month on a $59 a month contract which includes 700mb of data and full insurance on the phone.


----------



## swatsor

swatsor (16GB, Black, Rogers, 3G)


----------



## /Ben

I was trying to drag and drop some AVI files to iTunes but they won't show in iTunes nor on my iPhone 3GS 32GB after syncronization ?

I'm guessing I have to convert them ? To what ?


----------



## YtKwonG

Add me into the list... =) 16GB Black iPhone 3G with Optus (AU)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iscariot* 
I have not jailbroken my phone for the following reason:

I am on a company phone and as such had to buy the 3GS in Australia outright. That cost me $1040 for the 32GB. I know its expensive but I like to have the new best toys available. Forunately the iphone doesnt seem to be network locked. I just upgraded my sim card appropriately and inserted it.

On the basis of that cost Im not game to jail brake the the phone incase I brick it and cant fix it.

Anyways. =) jsut let you know, jailbreaking can't be known by Apple or in ur case ur provider... Jz restore it back to a official firmware on itunes... =) and it's impossible to brick ur iPhone through software as far as i know of. =)

To restore iPhones from bricks would be jz a fresh restore in iTunes. =)

Quote:


Originally Posted by */Ben* 
I was trying to drag and drop some AVI files to iTunes but they won't show in iTunes nor on my iPhone 3GS 32GB after syncronization ?

I'm guessing I have to convert them ? To what ?

I think u can find software to do that. =) like iPod Converters or so.

Quoted from Apple Website:
iPod and iPhone can play the following video formats:

* H.264 video, up to 1.5 Mbps, 640 x 480, 30 frames per sec., Low-Complexity version of the Baseline Profile with AAC-LC audio up to 160 kbps, 48 Khz, stereo audio in .m4v, .mp4, and .mov file formats
* H.264 video, up to 768 kbps, 320 x 240, 30 frames per sec., Baseline Profile up to Level 1.3 with AAC-LC audio up to 160 kbps, 48 Khz, stereo audio in .m4v, .mp4, and .mov file formats
* MPEG-4 video, up to 2.5 Mbps, 640 x 480, 30 frames per sec., Simple Profile with AAC-LC audio up to 160 kbps, 48 Khz, stereo audio in .m4v, .mp4, and .mov file formats


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:


Originally Posted by */Ben* 
I was trying to drag and drop some AVI files to iTunes but they won't show in iTunes nor on my iPhone 3GS 32GB after syncronization ?

I'm guessing I have to convert them ? To what ?

Of course you have to convert it lol. You have a 7-series so badaboom will do you no good.

http://www.videora.com/en-us/Converter/iPhone/


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iscariot* 
I have not jailbroken my phone for the following reason:

I am on a company phone and as such had to buy the 3GS in Australia outright. That cost me $1040 for the 32GB. I know its expensive but I like to have the new best toys available. Forunately the iphone doesnt seem to be network locked. I just upgraded my sim card appropriately and inserted it.

On the basis of that cost Im not game to jail brake the the phone incase I brick it and cant fix it.

you wont brick it. If anything at all happens that you arent interested in you can restore it via itunes. Jailbreaking is really simple...


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Anyone know if 3.1 firmware can be jailbroken yet?


----------



## BANDIT_COROLLA

Does anyone got a rough idea when there gonna be another new iphone? I'm wanting to upgrade because my girlfriend keep borrowing mine and dropping it so now there's scratches on and its annoying me...

I have the white 3G version and its not worth going to 3GS... so... anyone? just a rough guess...


----------



## BlakHart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BANDIT_COROLLA* 
Does anyone got a rough idea when there gonna be another new iphone? I'm wanting to upgrade because my girlfriend keep borrowing mine and dropping it so now there's scratches on and its annoying me...

I have the white 3G version and its not worth going to 3GS... so... anyone? just a rough guess...
















There has been rumors of another release next summer. But it's just rumor for now.


----------



## xdanisx

Yo, iPhone 3GS, Black, 16 Gig, no carrier-but unlocked.

Thnx.


----------



## YtKwonG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens* 
Anyone know if 3.1 firmware can be jailbroken yet?

it can be jailbroken if you're not 3.1 OTB =)


----------



## Flux

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens* 
Anyone know if 3.1 firmware can be jailbroken yet?

Yes it can, do a quick google search and follow the quickpwn 3.1 guide. Check PM.


----------



## hitman1985

8gb black iphone 3g, still dont know what it all can do, but i have one


----------



## Campo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flux* 
@campo, I would wait until you can afford a contract, you can pick up 32gb's from optus for $0 a month on a $59 a month contract which includes 700mb of data and full insurance on the phone.

That's what I'm thinking. Thanks. Now I'm sorta wanting a N97 again though. Lol.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BANDIT_COROLLA* 
Does anyone got a rough idea when there gonna be another new iphone? I'm wanting to upgrade because my girlfriend keep borrowing mine and dropping it so now there's scratches on and its annoying me...

I have the white 3G version and its not worth going to 3GS... so... anyone? just a rough guess...
















well stop letting your girlfriend borrow it.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens* 
Anyone know if 3.1 firmware can be jailbroken yet?

I haven't seen anything that works on PC yet.


----------



## YtKwonG

Quote:

I haven't seen anything that works on PC yet.
it is possible if u can make a custom firmware using a friend's mac or download pre-made custom firmwares from third party sources


----------



## Flux

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YtKwonG* 
it is possible if u can make a custom firmware using a friend's mac or download pre-made custom firmwares from third party sources

its really easy, quickpwn have a quide and the ispw file needed.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlakHart*


There has been rumors of another release next summer. But it's just rumor for now.


Those rumors are true except who knows if it will be released for ATT, as this upcoming summer verizion is suppose to get a "better" version of the iphone than ATT will have. Saw a thread on this a few months back.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YtKwonG*


it can be jailbroken if you're not 3.1 OTB =)



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flux*


Yes it can, do a quick google search and follow the quickpwn 3.1 guide. Check PM.


Thanks guys. Im running 3.0 Firmware and jailbroken. Just wondering if its possible to upgrade to 3.1 and jailbreak again.

Cant seem to get MMS working yet through Cydia.

EDIT: Got  SiNfuL iPhone to get my mms working! i Can send out but no incoming yet... any ideas would be nice!


----------



## pablo420

iPhone 3G
3.0.1
8GB
T-Mobile
Jailbroken


----------



## yggr

just got mine.

iPhone 2.0 (2G) 8GB, jailbroken.

btw, does anyone have any 2G cases in handy? offering $10 shipped.


----------



## ckybam3

I got fully working MMS on 3.0.1 just go to http://help.benm.at/help.php on your iphone and click mobileconfigs>place of living> and carrier you are using then reboot and you should have mms working.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RAFFY* 
Those rumors are true except who knows if it will be released for ATT, as this upcoming summer verizion is suppose to get a "better" version of the iphone than ATT will have. Saw a thread on this a few months back.

Apple has updated the iPhone yearly thus far so it is reasonable to assume they will do so again. I doubt they will release a new version and not allow AT&T to have it because they would piss off too many current iPhone owners who upgraded to 3GS and are still under contract with AT&T.


----------



## YtKwonG

If i'm not mistaken was a contract between apple and AT&T that allowed AT&T to be the only mobile company to offer the iPhone in the US, but i'm not really sure how long was that for.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YtKwonG*


If i'm not mistaken was a contract between apple and AT&T that allowed AT&T to be the only mobile company to offer the iPhone in the US, but i'm not really sure how long was that for.


Obviously...


----------



## /Ben

Why can't firmwire 3.1 be jailbroken yet ?


----------



## Flux

Quote:



Originally Posted by */Ben*


Why can't firmwire 3.1 be jailbroken yet ?


It can, do a quick google search for quickpwn, they have everything you need.


----------



## xdanisx

Yo, thnx.

iPhone 3GS, 16Gig, no service


----------



## xdanisx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flux* 
It can, do a quick google search for quickpwn, they have everything you need.

He might be talking about jailbreaking on Windows. I don't believe there is an official dev team JB for 3.1.1 yet.


----------



## XiZeL

Black, 16Gb, 3G, Vodafone Portugal


----------



## Flux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xdanisx*


He might be talking about jailbreaking on Windows. I don't believe there is an official dev team JB for 3.1.1 yet.


There is, follow the quickpwn guide, it works for windows as well.


----------



## FieryCoD

To anybody who has a NOT UNLOCKED iPhone 3G, the 3.1.2 Jailbreak is out.

Well, it's a custom firmware with Cydia, and I consider that jailbroken. PLEASE do not upgrade to this firmware if you have an unlocked phone as this will patch your baseband. Only upgrade if you have an official iPhone 3G firmware.

Oh yeah, you must be jailbroken at 3.0 or 3.1 too to upgrade to it. I have it on my iPhone 3G right now, and is totally working fine.

http://www.zshare.net/download/66734337ae02b8dd/


----------



## The Lineman

Just changed my blackberry for one of these (convinced by my sister... xD)

iPhone 3GS 16GB black, with Telcel.


----------



## kinubic

anyone getting thsi bug after the 3.1.2 update. when a friend sends me an mms it comes from a differnt number! not that of my friends


----------



## /Ben

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xdanisx* 
He might be talking about jailbreaking on Windows. I don't believe there is an official dev team JB for 3.1.1 yet.

That's right. Sorry forgot to mention.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flux* 
There is, follow the quickpwn guide, it works for windows as well.

Ok thanks. I'll check it out.


----------



## xdanisx

Yo, thnx so much.


----------



## Flux

Jailbroken 3.1.2 only downside is now my phone is noticeably slower to do tasks like loading a video or music.


----------



## HappycoreDJ

How about some Lock Screen info?










It also shows Missed Calls, E-mails, SMS, etc.

Merry Christmas

For those wondering how you get the Temp in the upper right hand corner of the phone, as pictured here:









Add this repo to Cydia: http://david.ashman.com/beta/

Install WeatherIcon. Once installed, go into settings and set up as you like. To make it work properly, make sure YOUR CITY is the first city shown in the Weather app.


----------



## LiquidForce

16GB, Black, AT&T, 3GS

Just got it last week


----------



## equetefue

16gb, black, ATT, 3GS


----------



## nismo_usaf

16gig, black, at&t, 3gs

*and i got a 1st gen 8gb touch, and 2nd gen 16gb touch







*


----------



## xquisit

I lost iphone, months ago..even though the backlight wasn't working.. It could've been fixed...

Any news on when a new i-phone might come out?


----------



## oregonducks45

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
I lost iphone, months ago..even though the backlight wasn't working.. It could've been fixed...

Any news on when a new i-phone might come out?

june '10


----------



## kinubic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oregonducks45*


june '10


sauce?


----------



## KoolMan

iPhone 3g 32GB Black 3.1.2 Jailbroken
Carrier AT&T with $10 data plan, instead of the $30 data plan. LOL

the Unlock for the 05.11.07 is coming out on Wed. Nov 4 for FREE


----------



## BlakHart

Has anyone tried Soosiz yet?

Best Platformer I've played on the iPhone.


----------



## OSDCrusher

Please add me-
iPhone 3G, Black, 8GB, AT&T 3G.


----------



## dannyyboii

White 16GB 3G T-Mobile


----------



## ZainyAntics

Add me, :] Black iPhone 16GB


----------



## DaClownie

Add me please, iPhone 3Gs 16GB Black.

Also, if anyone in the thread could click the link in my signature? I'm developing a new iPhone accessory that I plan to market to a major producer of iPhone accessories, so I'm trying to compile some market information to enclose in the portfolio.

Working copies of the accessory will be distributed amongst users soon, and I'll be choosing guinea pigs shortly!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BlakHart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaClownie* 
Add me please, iPhone 3Gs 16GB Black.

Also, if anyone in the thread could click the link in my signature? I'm developing a new iPhone accessory that I plan to market to a major producer of iPhone accessories, so I'm trying to compile some market information to enclose in the portfolio.

Working copies of the accessory will be distributed amongst users soon, and I'll be choosing guinea pigs shortly!

Thanks in advance!

Welcome and good luck with your accessory!

List updated


----------



## ritchwell

add me 3GS, 32 gig, black, AT&T. Thank you


----------



## OSDCrusher

I got another iPhone:

2G, White, 4GB, no SIM card


----------



## R3d T34rz

Just scored one today here in Japan, they are free here.

32G, black, 3GS ,Softbank wireless.

Someone PM me on how to jailbreak please. Also tell me pro/cons if you will.


----------



## Kirgan

16GB, White, O2 UK, 3GS


----------



## whipple16

16GB White 3GS At&T


----------



## marl

I'll hop in.









Black 8GB 3G.

Quick Q, Not sure if I should add these here, but I'll give it a try before I call them.

I had service disconnected a few months ago with a relative due to not paying a bill. I'm now thinking of activating it again with just me only. Would the ATT store give me hassle about the not paid bill from two months ago? Just curious before I go in to there store with a heads up. I got a big feeling they'd probably make me pay it too though. Hmm...


----------



## soloz2

no, the unpaid account will be through your relative's ssn. You'll have to open your own account. If you don't have credit, or have bad credit you may have to give a down payment.


----------



## hitman1985

hey just a heads up to iphone owners here, i just received a batch of EZGuards from ebay, and they are not worth to buy, they might be cheap, but they dont have a nice fit, + the quality of the protector just blows.

in case anyone was thinking of getting them


----------



## ?Dirty?

UPDATE= "73. Â·DirtyÂ· (8GB, Black, AT&T, Edge 2.0)"

i now have black 8gb att 3g

yay 100$ well spent!


----------



## BlakHart

Updated! congrats on the 3g


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

Iphone 3G 8GB black from AT & T.


----------



## CarFreak302

First Gen 8GB - AT&T - Jailbroken


----------



## NidStyles

Black 16GB 3GS on AT&T and Tmobile. I travel a lot.


----------



## Snipe07

I'm in - Black 32GB 3GS on Fido.
Do you guys know of a way to tether a wifi connection? I have yet to find out how.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Snipe07*


I'm in - Black 32GB 3GS on Fido. 
Do you guys know of a way to tether a wifi connection? I have yet to find out how.


I don't believe you can tether Wi-Fi, kinda pointless anyways.

You can tether the cellular connection via USB/Bluetooth though


----------



## Snipe07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia*


I don't believe you can tether Wi-Fi, kinda pointless anyways.

You can tether the cellular connection via USB/Bluetooth though


Not using the iphone's built in software/methods i was wondering if there was another way, and its not useless if i just purchased a bunch of games off of steam and want to DL from a fido wifi hotspot, which i get unlimited data from, unlike my data plan (6GB) and my home internet (10GB)

and i know that, but thanks anyway


----------



## reaper~

Add me please.. Just got mine yesterday. a black 3GS 16GB (AT&T). Thanks!


----------



## Skrappy13

16GB Black 3GS Jailbroken- TMobile


----------



## OSDCrusher

Please update me-
iPhone 2G 4GB, white, no SIM
iPhone 3GS 16GB, black, AT&T


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Snipe07* 
and its not useless if i just purchased a bunch of games off of steam and want to DL from a fido wifi hotspot, which i get unlimited data from, unlike my data plan (6GB) and my home internet (10GB)

Ahh I didn't think of that!

...why not just use a wireless card in that case?


----------



## yomama9388

Just picked up a black 32 gb 3gs a few days, I love it! I'm using AT&T.


----------



## pestypest

Just got mine a few days ago.. Black 16gb 3GS AT&T


----------



## Snipe07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia*


Ahh I didn't think of that!

...why not just use a wireless card in that case?


because only my device is allowed free access to hotspots


----------



## trn

3Gs
32GB
Black (woulda prefered white







)
AT&T (my company pays the bill







)
49,115 High score in doodle jumper


----------



## KruperTrooper

2G
8GB
T-Mobile
Had it for about a year now

Tying to get a White 32GB GS.....


----------



## whipple16

3.1.2 can be broken with blackra1n

www.blackra1n.com
or check this post out

http://www.sinfuliphone.com/showthread.php?t=3155


----------



## DennisC

Just bought one used a few days ago.
8GB Black 3G AT&T


----------



## halocog

8GB iPhone 3G - AT&T


----------



## shadman

Ooh count me in, running a Black 8gb 3G with, unfortunately, AT&T =P

And by the way...Jailbroken for the win.


----------



## [email protected]

Black 32GB 3GS with Vodafone


----------



## CravinR1

AT&T Black 16gb 3GS

How do you jailbreak? lol


----------



## Flux

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whipple16* 
3.1.2 can be broken with blackra1n

www.blackra1n.com
or check this post out

http://www.sinfuliphone.com/showthread.php?t=3155

Thanks for the update on old news lol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CravinR1* 
AT&T Black 16gb 3GS

How do you jailbreak? lol

Follow this guide, it took me about 20 seconds to do My phone. Just don't download from that linked site they still have the RC1 linked, download Blackra1n from here.


----------



## Rapidfir3

iPhone 2G (Black&Silver?)
8GB
At&t


----------



## w00t

Black 16GB 3GS with Optus


----------



## Ando

Ando (32GB, White, Optus, 3Gs)


----------



## Mazda6i07

I have a black 8gb 3g


----------



## fritz_sean

32gb Black 3Gs AT&T


----------



## CravinR1

What are the advantages of jailbreaking ??


----------



## AMD+nVidia

OMG. You guys hear about the upgrades for the iPhone 4G???


----------



## technoredneck95

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia* 
OMG. You guys hear about the upgrades for the iPhone 4G???

No! NEED more info.


----------



## technoredneck95

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CravinR1* 
What are the advantages of jailbreaking ??

For me it's tethering and an awesome Win 7 theme.


----------



## TheTurk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *technoredneck95* 
For me it's tethering and an awesome Win 7 theme.

Does your iphone drop service when you get calls while tethering ?


----------



## technoredneck95

Drop service as in my tethering fails or the call cannot be completed?


----------



## TheTurk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *technoredneck95* 
Drop service as in my tethering fails or the call cannot be completed?

yes drop service altogether .. both tends to happen


----------



## technoredneck95

Nope never happened to me. I use my MyWi.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Major iPhone upgrade


----------



## technoredneck95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia*


Major iPhone upgrade


Very Nice! +rep


----------



## Snipe07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *technoredneck95*


Nope never happened to me. I use my MyWi.


can you tether a wifi connection with that?


----------



## technoredneck95

Yes.


----------



## huntman21014

You can add me

4GB iPhone 2.0 Black on T-Mobile!


----------



## BlakHart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia*


Major iPhone upgrade


Awesome find man!


----------



## Snipe07

Quote:


Originally Posted by *technoredneck95* 
Yes.

Where did you get it??.
EDIT nvm lol on cydia


----------



## TheTurk

cydia or rock have that application ..i think its like $10


----------



## technoredneck95

Yeah it's the best one I have found so far. I use Rock.


----------



## cpt_alex

I wantz to join, I have a 16GB 2G iPhone on Proximus (belgian company) metal back so, yea no color







I do have a celeron D sticker on the back of it







, just for fun


----------



## hermit

*hermit (16GB, Black, Fido, 3GS, Jailbroken)*


----------



## DennisC

Update: My iPhone 3G is now red instead of black.


----------



## strezz

iphone owner here... 2.0 or 2g 8gb provider is Globe telecom ...os is 3.1.2(7D11)


----------



## Fidelity23

8gig
Black
3G
AT&T

Sign me up.


----------



## jbua5150

I got a new phone 32gb Black 3GS AT&T. Can u just edit my info i was #100 in the club and that is cool. thanks


----------



## BlakHart

Updated


----------



## DennisC

You didn't update mine.








Red as color.


----------



## BlakHart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DennisC*


You didn't update mine.








Red as color.


Well isn't that nifty... Updated again


----------



## Kaldari

16GB Black 3G ATT


----------



## phantomgrave

(8GB, Black, T-Mobile, 3G)


----------



## xXxALLANxXx

3GS, Black, 32GB


----------



## deathshad

3gs, black, 16Gb, Virginmoblie


----------



## NrGx

Got a 16GB Black 3GS yesterday and it's incredible. Can't believe I didn't have it for so long.

Getting speeds of 3.4Mbps which is alright.


----------



## pocketdrummer

32gb iPhone 3GS (black) with ATT here


----------



## vi3t_boy

ATT 32gb Iphone 3GS black with a Pentium III sticker on the back.


----------



## tvick47

Black 3GS 32GB


----------



## NrGx

Quick question: If AT&T are the only provider, how do they maintain competitive markets?


----------



## aznricer112

hey i own a:

black 3G 8GB iphone on t-mobile


----------



## Pouleterie

3GS Black 32GB, Rogers.


----------



## aFreak

Count me in!

iPhone 3G 8GB
Currently it's black. Plan on Painting it.
T-Mobile 3.1.3. =]


----------



## DennisC

I bought another iPhone so add another iPhone 3G 8GB AT&T Green!


----------



## The Lineman

I hope anyone can help:

A guy stole my iPhone today, I reported it to my carrier and to the police.

I tried to track down the device using MobileMe (I have an account







) but I can't find it... I guess it's turned off. I sent it an emergency delete order anyway but I have a question.

After the delete process is complete, can I still track down the device with my mobileme account?


----------



## The Lineman

anyone?


----------



## DennisC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Lineman*


anyone?


Don't remote wipe it yet if you still want to try to find the exact location. The tracking will not work after the wipe.


----------



## Wingzero

Add me

Iphone 3G 8GB Black O2

Will be getting a 3GS when prices drop after the 4th Gen lands.


----------



## MLJS54

New add
3GS / 8GB / Black / AT&T

Have a quick question re: push v. fetch:

With respect to push, will push also sync any Outlook tasks (specifically calendar and contacts) that I may perform in Outlook while the iPhone is not plugged into my computer (this is similar to how BlackBerry enterprise servers work)? Or will push only push through emails from Gmail's server and not from Outlook itself (assuming you setup all your sync preferences in iTunes to Outlook)? If it's the later, might as well have it off to preserve battery life as I know I get emails all day and check my phone every ~15 mins. Many thanks for any help.


----------



## Big Wiggly

Add me to list please

iPhone 3GS 32GB, Black, AT&T


----------



## BlakHart

Wow, getting close to 200 members.

Plant's Vs. Zombies is on the iPhone now! $2.99 is a steal.


----------



## iscariot

Lately my phone has been going into a kinda sleep mode after a call. It takes a coulple of minutes and lots of button presses to wake up.

Anyone else seen this?


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlakHart* 
Wow, getting close to 200 members.

Plant's Vs. Zombies is on the iPhone now! $2.99 is a steal.

That game is awesome! Its up there with peggle! PopCap is the best there is.


----------



## Viegas23

I have the iPhone 3GS 16Gb White like to join


----------



## OSDCrusher

Can you change mine:

8GB iPhone 3G, Black, T-Mobile


----------



## hombredelassrtas

16GB black 3GS

and yeah plants v zombies is awesome on it


----------



## whitefro

16gb black 3g with T-Mobile!


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

sign me up for a black iphone 3g 8gb ATT


----------



## jeffries7

Sign me up:

Black, 16GB 3GS, VodafoneUK


----------



## Klockradio

32gb black 3GS with Telia.


----------



## aFreak

Change mine to green.


----------



## CaNe

Make: Iphone 3G
Service Provider: Rogers Wireless (Canada WHAT!)
Size: 8GB
Color: Black
Software Version: 3.1.2


----------



## BlakHart

Anybody having reception problems with 3.1.3?


----------



## CaNe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlakHart* 
Anybody having reception problems with 3.1.3?


Lol nah man i wont update to 3.1.3 its not even worth it at the moment it only fix's a few minor bugs theres really no point down grade to 3.1.2 and that should fix all your issues and then DON'T update.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlakHart*


Anybody having reception problems with 3.1.3?


I have been actually.


----------



## dcshoejake

I want to be one of you!
16GB 3Gs AT&T Black
8GB 3G No-Service Black


----------



## ACM

Think I just got Error 23 with my 3GS.


----------



## btwalter

Just picked up a iPhone 3G 8GB Black from a friend on Tuesday, it had a broken Home button and wouldn't boot. Not a scratch on it though.
Plugged it in, 10 minutes later screen lights up and it's charging, about 10 more minutes it was in. wiped it, jailbroke it with blackra1n, then brought it to a repair shop and had the home button replaced for $25, hooked it to my wifi, downloaded cydia, and blacksn0w. Unlocked it, and fully working on T-Mobile with working MMS.
Had to install the Push Fix to get You Tube working though.

So in all, I got a new iPhone 3G for $25.


----------



## aFreak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *btwalter*


Just picked up a iPhone 3G 8GB Black from a friend on Tuesday, it had a broken Home button and wouldn't boot. Not a scratch on it though.
Plugged it in, 10 minutes later screen lights up and it's charging, about 10 more minutes it was in. wiped it, jailbroke it with blackra1n, then brought it to a repair shop and had the home button replaced for $25, hooked it to my wifi, downloaded cydia, and blacksn0w. Unlocked it, and fully working on T-Mobile with working MMS.
Had to install the Push Fix to get You Tube working though.

So in all, I got a new iPhone 3G for $25.










haha insane deal. i bought mine from a friend for 100. had broken glass fixed it myself for like 20 bucks. bought a green housing for it, 6 bucks. total 126. lol couldn't have gotten luckier.


----------



## whitefro

I cant put my iphone down recently, I got Plants vs Zombies and Final Fantasy 1.......must.....do......homework.......


----------



## lokster

ive got an iphone 3g 8gb, after updating to 3.1.3 and jailbreaking it to get my themes back, it had been randomly crashing, i got it under warranty from a friend who went 3gs, paid him 200$. i returned to apple to explain my problem of random crashes and they gave me a new one, so far im loving brand new battery, super clean back and zero crashes after jailbreaking.

now waiting for an unlock just in case, im on at&t anyway

add me up to the group please









lokster iphone 3g 8gb black


----------



## bigal1542

So I have the newest firmware available through iTunes, and am now thinking about jailbreaking my phone. Has the newest firmware been cracked yet? Since I would be completely new to jailbreaking, I have a ton of questions and any help would be greatly appreciated.
1. Am I able to jailbreak it with the newest firmware (3.1.3 (7E18))?
2. How do I get jailbroken apps? Is it all through Cydia?
3. Are all the apps free, or do they cost money? and if they cost money, is it just like the AppStore? Are the money transactions safe?
4. Is there a possibility of bricking my phone?

If you need any more info, please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## aFreak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigal1542* 
So I have the newest firmware available through iTunes, and am now thinking about jailbreaking my phone. Has the newest firmware been cracked yet? Since I would be completely new to jailbreaking, I have a ton of questions and any help would be greatly appreciated.
1. Am I able to jailbreak it with the newest firmware (3.1.3 (7E18))?
2. How do I get jailbroken apps? Is it all through Cydia?
3. Are all the apps free, or do they cost money? and if they cost money, is it just like the AppStore? Are the money transactions safe?
4. Is there a possibility of bricking my phone?

If you need any more info, please let me know.

Thanks!

3.1.3 cant be jailbroken yet. use 3.1.2

its through cydia and install0us.

if its cracked, then its free.

there's always a possibility.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aFreak* 
3.1.3 cant be jailbroken yet. use 3.1.2

its through cydia and install0us.

if its cracked, then its free.

there's always a possibility.

Sweet thanks! Still a few questions that were answered though. Anyone welcome to answer!


----------



## aFreak

if you need any clarification, just ask lol.

actually 3.1.3 can be jailbroken but not unlocked. i'd stick with 3.1.2 to be safe.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aFreak*


if you need any clarification, just ask lol.

actually 3.1.3 can be jailbroken but not unlocked. i'd stick with 3.1.2 to be safe.


Haha, you just missed a few parts:

1. Are the money transactions safe through cydia? I mean I am sure they are because lots of people use them, but I would just like to make sure.
2. Is there a possibility of bricking my phone?

I already updated my iPhone though







so I don't know if I can roll it back. Should I wait a while with the 3.1.3 to see what people start saying?

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## aFreak

well the transaction are ehh, never done it so i wouldn't know. most apps that costs money on cydia are also cracked by other people. most people jailbreak their phones for free apps, not to buy other apps.

well i've never bricked a phone. it's possible if you mess around with it. but if you know what you're doing it should be fine.

as of now 3.1.3 can't be unlocked for other carriers. it can be jailbroken i believe. not too sure.


----------



## FieryCoD

Just picked up an iPhone 3GS, Rogers, 16GB, White.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aFreak* 
well the transaction are ehh, never done it so i wouldn't know. most apps that costs money on cydia are also cracked by other people. most people jailbreak their phones for free apps, not to buy other apps.

well i've never bricked a phone. it's possible if you mess around with it. but if you know what you're doing it should be fine.

as of now 3.1.3 can't be unlocked for other carriers. it can be jailbroken i believe. not too sure.


Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## KusH

I got me an iPwn about a month ago now.

3gs, black, at&t









Can i has memberships?


----------



## culexor

iPhone 3G 8GB here. Got it through AT&T for $99. Tried jailbreaking once, but wasn't getting any service so I switched back to stock. Loving my phone, wish I had bought a 3GS though.


----------



## Munkypoo7

oo sign me up ^^

Just got mine on Saturday: Black 3GS 16GB ATT

Also just ordered this and this for it, hopefully it was a good choice


----------



## Miki

16g white 3gS at&t


----------



## fireman

i can has addz?

2g 8gb tmobile

A question for you guys/gals, how long does your battery usually last? ( Just got mine yesterday for $130 )

Anyways, it's awesome.


----------



## DraganUS

Does anyone know what 3gs baseband cant be unlocked?


----------



## Campo

Sign me up, getting a black 16GB 3GS on Telstra (Australia) on Thursday


----------



## olli3

Hey everyone, My girlfriend just got a 16b white 3GS, and wants to have delivery reports for SMS, is there any way to do this without jailbreaking? Seems very strange to me that this isn't available on it (unless we are missing something).


----------



## aFreak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *olli3*


Hey everyone, My girlfriend just got a 16b white 3GS, and wants to have delivery reports for SMS, is there any way to do this without jailbreaking? Seems very strange to me that this isn't available on it (unless we are missing something).


you meant push notifications? all sms will show delivery reports.


----------



## olli3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aFreak* 
you meant push notifications? all sms will show delivery reports.

Where are delivery reports shown? As far as I can see they are not there. I'm not really sure what push notification are either...basically after sending a text I want another text or alert to tell me it has been delivered to the person it was sent to, can push notifications do that? Sorry I never have been that well read on phones lol.


----------



## Campo

I should be getting mine in about an hour


----------



## fireman

Anybody have an issue where it gets hots? ( iphone 2g 8gb ) several days ago it only got warm now it gets really hot when charging it/plugged in, I dropped it like 3-4 ft maybe something got out? D:


----------



## Kavourdoukos

3g black 8gb.Sign me up!!!


----------



## vi3t_boy

3GS black 32gb- AT&T


----------



## the3lement

3GS/Black/32 GB/AT&T


----------



## aFreak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *olli3* 
Where are delivery reports shown? As far as I can see they are not there. I'm not really sure what push notification are either...basically after sending a text I want another text or alert to tell me it has been delivered to the person it was sent to, can push notifications do that? Sorry I never have been that well read on phones lol.

push is for like mail and instant messaging. you get the alert as soon as the person sends you something. as for texting goes, it'll tell you if your message wasn't sent.


----------



## ohzer0

16GB, White, AT&T, 3G


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Campo* 
I should be getting mine in about an hour









Hopefully you saw the new iphone coming out. Might want to wait.

Not that its a big difference but might as well get the new stuff.

Oh count me in...
AT&T 3gs 16gb black - Jailbroken by BlackRa1n


----------



## Campo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Hopefully you saw the new iphone coming out. Might want to wait.

Not that its a big difference but might as well get the new stuff.

I did, but I'm in Australia so it'll take 100 years to get here...............

What are some good apps? I'm loving mine so far


----------



## Wingzero

Upgraded to an iPhone 3GS White 16GB. Sweeeet


----------



## sorage

Im in, i have a 3G from Rogers


----------



## Sgtbash

Just got Wingzero's old iphone 3G, what a phone!


----------



## HAYWIREFIVE

3GS black16GB o2 uk


----------



## ntuason

iPhone 3GS - ROGERS - 16GB - Noir


----------



## technoredneck95

Does iphone tethering cost extra on at&t?


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *technoredneck95*


Does iphone tethering cost extra on at&t?


No it doesnt, atleast not for me in Miami,Fl area.

Ive been tethering since the introduction of 3g network.

FYI its still under the cingular name and connection.


----------



## technoredneck95

Any other opinion's, just want to make sure I won't have any new charges on my bill?


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *technoredneck95*


Any other opinion's, just want to make sure I won't have any new charges on my bill?


I can show you all my bills and like 82349710 of the same question all over the net, but at the end it comes down to if you want to try it or not.

And if you heard the "5gb limit before they charge" that is total bull, cause ive downloaded countless torrents,files,games,movies and hours and hours of online gaming+vent usage. I checked my iphone and it was crazy high in GB.

I think yearly it was atleast 1TB.


----------



## liveify

liveify (16gB, white, AT&T, 3GS)


----------



## blocparty12

I have a 8GB 3G Black on O2


----------



## 21276

16GB White 3GS with Bell.

One question I have for you guys, before I waste time calling Bell support..does wifi usage count toward the data in your plan? ie, if I'm at home and download a few apps using my home wifi connection and not the 3G connection, does it take away from my 500mb data limit?


----------



## chingu

16gb 3gs black at&t


----------



## KusH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flatliner* 
16GB White 3GS with Bell.

One question I have for you guys, before I waste time calling Bell support..does wifi usage count toward the data in your plan? ie, if I'm at home and download a few apps using my home wifi connection and not the 3G connection, does it take away from my 500mb data limit?

No.


----------



## $ilent

16gb, iphone 3gs, on O2


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flatliner* 
16GB White 3GS with Bell.

One question I have for you guys, before I waste time calling Bell support..does wifi usage count toward the data in your plan? ie, if I'm at home and download a few apps using my home wifi connection and not the 3G connection, does it take away from my 500mb data limit?

This can't be tracked by bell and its not coming from them so no you're fine on wifi


----------



## ReaperMan

Add me to the list, I've got an Iphone 3GS 16 gig.


----------



## Sabiba

Black iPhone 3g 16gb AT&T OS 3.1.3(7e18) can't wait for the iPhone 4g... I've had my 3g since they came out like 2 years ago... absolutely love it. I couldn't live without it... and the games









I do however need a good case... any reccomendations? I'd prefer one of the slim close fitting ones. I haven't been able to find any locally though.


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sabiba*


I do however need a good case... any reccomendations? I'd prefer one of the slim close fitting ones. I haven't been able to find any locally though.


I've got a speck CandyShell in Black

I like the fact its a hard plastic on the outside and a rubber protective inside. Also the rubber extends past the face of the phone so you can set it face down without anything hitting your screen









Downsides: It does not protect my chrome finish around the phone, and it makes it incompatible with most docking stations, though I don't own any, its what I've heard.


----------



## BlakHart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sabiba*


Black iPhone 3g 16gb AT&T OS 3.1.3(7e18) can't wait for the iPhone 4g... I've had my 3g since they came out like 2 years ago... absolutely love it. I couldn't live without it... and the games









I do however need a good case... any reccomendations? I'd prefer one of the slim close fitting ones. I haven't been able to find any locally though.


Thread updated.

Congrats Sabiba! you are our 200th member


----------



## Sabiba

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Munkypoo7*


I've got a speck CandyShell in Black

I like the fact its a hard plastic on the outside and a rubber protective inside. Also the rubber extends past the face of the phone so you can set it face down without anything hitting your screen









Downsides: It does not protect my chrome finish around the phone, and it makes it incompatible with most docking stations, though I don't own any, its what I've heard.


Hmm, I've got a couple docks. One is some off brand dock/card reader/usb hub for my computer that my current case doesn't work with, and my iLuv bed shaker ipod charger (doesn't actually like my iPhone darn it) alarm clock. So I'll need something that won't interfear with a dock.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlakHart*


Thread updated.

Congrats Sabiba! you are our 200th member










WOOHOO!!! Go me! That's AWESOME!! Glad I posted when I did!


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Does anybody feel that the iPhone 4G better be a killer product, or the Droid is going to start taking over?


----------



## [Teh Root]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia* 
Does anybody feel that the iPhone 4G better be a killer product, or the Droid is going to start taking over?

No. Droid is incredibly buggy, it's a nice phone, but everytime I have tried to use it, I encounter butloads of app crashes and such.


----------



## BlakHart

I think it will, a droid doesn't compete with a 3GS now IMO. Once the iPhone Multi-tasks what will the competition have to complain about?


----------



## AMD+nVidia

From what I've seen of the 4G I'm not impressed again, just like the 3GS.

My 3G is getting old.. and I would very much like to be able to program apps in my native language (Java). I might get a Droid then


----------



## Sanders54

Sanders54 (32 GB, Black, Telenor, 3GS)


----------



## lastmemory

Lastmemory , 16gb black 3GS , Fido


----------



## oregonducks45

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia* 
Does anybody feel that the iPhone 4G better be a killer product, or the Droid is going to start taking over?

things are still trying to be iphone killers and nothing has really approached that. i know that there were more droid phones sold than iphones last month or whatever but you have to consider that the iphone 3gs has been out for like 9 or 10 months and there are multiple new android based phones on multiple carriers. so with that said i dont think it will be killer for the 3gs but it will be for the 3g and original iphone.


----------



## lastmemory

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oregonducks45*


things are still trying to be iphone killers and nothing has really approached that. i know that there were more droid phones sold than iphones last month or whatever but you have to consider that the iphone 3gs has been out for like 9 or 10 months and there are multiple new android based phones on multiple carriers. so with that said i dont think it will be killer for the 3gs but it will be for the 3g and original iphone.


I will start considering changing my 3gs when there will be "competition". As far as I know , no company is offering as much quality games as apple app store. This is the main reason why I bought the Iphone. Not saying other phones sucks , but for what I do it has to have games.


----------



## oregonducks45

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lastmemory*


I will start considering changing my 3gs when there will be "competition". As far as I know , no company is offering as much quality games as apple app store. This is the main reason why I bought the Iphone. Not saying other phones sucks , but for what I do it has to have games.


i agree the selection in the app store is mostly top notch and the crap is easy to weed out, also i would rather wait a year (or 2) for something to be done right rather than just have it feel like it was just included for the purpose of saying that it is on there (see copy and paste/multitasking/app store/ect..)


----------



## NovaNab

Guys could someone help me? I have been leaving with this stupid error for month. Every time I try to connect my iPhone to the Windows 7 64 bit Ultimate I'm currently running I get that stupid 0xE000... error. What do I have to do to fix that???

Plz help


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NovaNab*


Guys could someone help me? I have been leaving with this stupid error for month. Every time I try to connect my iPhone to the Windows 7 64 bit Ultimate I'm currently running I get that stupid 0xE000... error. What do I have to do to fix that???

Plz help


That's funny, I get it too

It's an issue it seems with iTunes when it tries to sync with Outlook for notes / Calendar etc

If you disable the syncing with outlook you should be fine, that's what I did and it worked fine..

Win7 x64 + Office 2010 Pro Plus x64

Though it did work once or twice then decided to stop working and give me errors v.v


----------



## NovaNab

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Munkypoo7*


That's funny, I get it too

It's an issue it seems with iTunes when it tries to sync with Outlook for notes / Calendar etc

If you disable the syncing with outlook you should be fine, that's what I did and it worked fine..

Win7 x64 + Office 2010 Pro Plus x64

Though it did work once or twice then decided to stop working and give me errors v.v


So how do i disable the syncing







?


----------



## Munkypoo7

Uhh.. sets see >_>;

Click on you iPhone in iTunes, then under Contacts, Calendar, Notes, and every other tab, just tick off anything saying "Outlook" in it, thats basically what I did and it worked


----------



## taintedmind

Great, a thread for us who's unlucky enough to buy the most overpriced toy of all time!









I myself is an owner of a black iPhone 3GS 16gb, which is sadly very slow due to me messing around in the OS partition too much. Was an interesting experience but not worth it.


----------



## The Lineman

Have you tried to restore your iPhone via iTunes?

Backup your data (contacts, music, pictures, etc.) and try it.

BTW I've been thinking of getting these apps for my 3GS, what do you think?

Shazam Encore
QuickOffice
Skype
Opera Mini
Beejive


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Lineman*


BTW I've been thinking of getting these apps for my 3GS, what do you think?

Shazam Encore
QuickOffice
Skype
Opera Mini
Beejive


SoundHound > Shazam, it has a more extensive database and it's much faster, plus you can choose how long you want it to scan for the song. It's much more accurate and can even link up to what you're currently playing and grab the lyrics and display them, controlling all of your iPod features through soundhound = awesome.

I dunno about Quickoffice, but I can vouch for Documents to Go Premium. You can sync documents via wifi, access (add, remove, open) files from your Box.net and dropbox accounts. and it is capable of opening huge pdf's and word documents, Ive tested a 250mb pdf (Biology textbook) without any issues









Skype, never tried it.

I found that Safari was > than Opera Mini, but give it a shot, some love Opera Mini, some love it, give it a shot










Beejive, do it nao! It's awesome









Those are my


----------



## The Lineman

Shazam Encore can record a piece and store it in case thereÂ¡s no internet conenction available. Once I reconnect again via 3G or WiFi, I can send the data to their servers and get the song names. Can SoundHound do that?

EDIT: It can









BTW What other apps could recommend for my iPhone?


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Lineman* 
Shazam Encore can record a piece and store it in case thereÂ¡s no internet conenction available. Once I reconnect again via 3G or WiFi, I can send the data to their servers and get the song names. Can SoundHound do that?

EDIT: It can









BTW What other apps could recommend for my iPhone?

Uhhh... PandoraBox, MyClasses, Wikipanion, SymCalc (especially if you're used to a TI-89 (almost the same interface).

Oh, and the Cyanide and Happiness App! CnH on to go!


----------



## iscariot

I thought the new OS was due out today (21st) any one know if this is going to happen?


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iscariot*


I thought the new OS was due out today (21st) any one know if this is going to happen?


It is today according to almost every news article / location I can find... the time however is unknown.

I'd guess Noon PST, but don't take my word for it, just a guess


----------



## ForumViewer

Been waiting anxiously for the release of iOS 4 too. Reports are claiming 9 PST, others 12 PST. Who knows.


----------



## iscariot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ForumViewer* 
Been waiting anxiously for the release of iOS 4 too. Reports are claiming 9 PST, others 12 PST. Who knows.

That will be in the AM here guess I'll just wait for tomorrow after work.


----------



## Wingzero

Im currently running ios4 and tbh it's awesome on my 3GS!


----------



## Munkypoo7

Just clicked update and iOS 4 is live!









Must... download.. fasterrrrrr!


----------



## Wingzero

Multitasking is so sweet even on the 3GS no slowdown at all!


----------



## superhead91

I've got a 16gb black 3gs with AT&T... Going home to download iOS4 right now!


----------



## CravinR1

ios 4 installing as I type


----------



## KoukiFC3S

I'm sad the iPad iOS4 isn't here.


----------



## CravinR1

now the iphone can make folders and multitask ........ like my 2 year old blackberry curve 8310


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Kpopsaranghae (32GB, Black, 3GS, AT&T)

is this how u sign up? well yeah im humbled to be in this club :] cant wait til more apps are updated for os 4.0 compatibility so i can update









@CravinR1 you know steve, always behind the curve in features and then releases it like kabillion years later and makes it sound like the baddest **** in town. lol

funniest thing is that most of the features u get from 4.0 were available from JBing since forever XP but thats how it always is ;]


----------



## HappycoreDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CravinR1* 
now the iphone can make folders and multitask ........ like my 2 year old blackberry curve 8310

Thanks for such an insightful comment. I'm glad you took time out of your busy life to post that.


----------



## CravinR1

I do what I can

btw I installed ios 4 and it is better than 3.1.3


----------



## BlakHart

List Updated...Remember guys if you upgrade to iPhone 4 let me know you're upgrading so I don't put you down as a new member.

iOS 4 is solid!


----------



## Marin

Upgrading from my original iPhone 8GB to a Black iPhone 4 32GB (get it this Thursday, woot!)


----------



## soloz2

I've been downloading iOS4 for an hour now... and still 4 hours to go... ***!!


----------



## iscariot

Ok so i updated the OS.

Three questions for you good people:

Say I wanted to keep Skype running in the back ground how do I do it?
How do I setup app folders
Shouldnt I have gotten the ibook app? Or do I have to DL that separately?

Cheers.


----------



## oregonducks45

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iscariot* 
Ok so i updated the OS.

Three questions for you good people:

Say I wanted to keep Skype running in the back ground how do I do it?
How do I setup app folders
Shouldnt I have gotten the ibook app? Or do I have to DL that separately?

Cheers.

only the 3gs and 4 can do multitasking and it kinda does it automatically just launch the app and if it is updated to support the multitasking framework it will work.

for app folders hold an app until they all shake and then just drag one app on another one and it will create a folder you can then drag more into that folder to a max of 12 per folder

and ibooks is a DL from the app store and you get free winnie the pooh!


----------



## HappycoreDJ

I wasn't able to get in on the pre order, but I'll pick up in like 2 weeks when the mad dash to get iPhone 4's dies down, hopefully.

*crosses fingers*


----------



## iscariot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oregonducks45*


only the 3gs and 4 can do multitasking and it kinda does it automatically just launch the app and if it is updated to support the multitasking framework it will work.

for app folders hold an app until they all shake and then just drag one app on another one and it will create a folder you can then drag more into that folder to a max of 12 per folder

and ibooks is a DL from the app store and you get free winnie the pooh!


Yep worked the folders out about 2 seconds before reading this. I have the 3GS so I guess I'll just have to find an app that is suited to multi tasking, App store here I come.


----------



## Wingzero

Mines penned for delivery on the 24TH and it still hasn't shipped getting a bit worried!


----------



## Marin

Wooo! My phone has arrived in Oakland.


----------



## Wingzero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Wooo! My phone has arrived in Oakland.


Please post Pic's so i can be jealous.


----------



## BlakHart

I got my email this morning that it was shipping, hoping to get it on friday but AT&T store manager I've been dealing with says it might be more like Saturday.


----------



## Marin

Damnit. I will probably miss the delivery since it's getting here the same day I fly in.


----------



## Ragsters

Can you guys help me out with this?
http://www.overclock.net/appraisals/...ml#post9777381


----------



## oregonducks45

update me please:

11. oregonducks45 (16GB, Black, AT&T, 4)

i couldnt pre-order because i was short on cash and didnt get paid untill all the pre-oreders were over so i had to find somewhere that was selling them first come first serve. closest apple store is an hour and a half away so that was my last resort. i knew at&t wouldnt have any, so i went by best buy and no dice. then i tried walmart. the one closest to me said they wouldnt be getting any but the other 2 in my area said they were. so i went out at 4am (same time i went to get my 3g) and waited. i was the only one there and around 5:30am one of the employees asked what i was waiting on and i said the iphone and she said oh well we only got one. so i stayed and the only other person that came in looking for one came in at 7am







but i got it and its awesome and worth all the waiting!


----------



## Hyrox

I'm new to this thread. I just got my 16GB iPhone 4. I hate to say this about an Apple product, but I'm in love with it.


----------



## KusH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hyrox* 
I'm new to this thread. I just got my 16GB iPhone 4. I hate to say this about an Apple product, but I'm in love with it.

I said the same thing when I got my 3gs







lol.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

32GB Black iPhone 4


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
32GB Black iPhone 4

Ha, I got mine first.


----------



## Wingzero

Came today was pretty excited.

First impressions the screen looks bloody gorgous eve just looking at the wifi signal indicator gives you an impression of how many much pixels have been crammed in.

UPS guy said to me he had delivered about 20 already and had a lot more to do.

One bad note the oleophobic coating seams to have gone this thing is a massive fingerprint magnet.


----------



## KusH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wingzero* 
*One bad note the oleophobic coating seams to have gone this thing is a massive fingerprint magnet.*

Do they make screen protectors yet?


----------



## The Lineman

Can someone take a picture and an HD video with their iPhone 4 to see how good they really are?


----------



## Wingzero

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KusH* 
Do they make screen protectors yet?

Probably but i think they ruin the look and are hard to apply.


----------



## doggymad

Hey, can me join please? iPhone 4 Black 16GB on Vodafone


----------



## bigal1542

Hey guys, I am looking at jailbreaking my 3GS with the newest firmware (4.0.1) and it has never been jailbroken. Any help would be appreciated.

Link to me help thread


----------



## stRodda

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigal1542* 
Hey guys, I am looking at jailbreaking my 3GS with the newest firmware (4.0.1) and it has never been jailbroken. Any help would be appreciated.

Link to me help thread

you can wait or sell it and buy a 3gs still on 3.1.3


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stRodda* 
you can wait or sell it and buy a 3gs still on 3.1.3

I will prolly just wait. Thanks!


----------



## zelix

16Gb,black,Rogers,Iphone4


----------



## bigal1542

Anyone know of a way to add words to the dictionary in these things?

I got a 3GS with the newest OS and it is jailbroken if it matters.


----------



## Icekilla

Add me, iPhone 4 32GB, black, on Telcel.


----------



## HappycoreDJ

Can you update mine to 16GB iPhone 4 black, please?

Thanks!


----------



## flyboy198

Please add me to the list. I have a black 16gb iPhone 4 on AT&T. Thanks.


----------



## bigal1542

I'll ask again since my last one is a ways back:

Anyone got any way to add words to the dictionary on an iPhone 3GS that is jailbroken with iOS 4? It always autocorrects some words that I actually mean. I don't want to disable it because in many cases it is right, it is just when it is a word I want, it is a real pain to change it back to what I want rather than the autocorrect.

Also, is there any way to get daily texts that tell me birthdays from facebook? I know blackberrys have it, so I was thinking there is a way for iPhones to do it, but I can't find any. I have tried fbcal, and it only did the calendar for some birthdays (roughly 10 percent).

Any ideas? I will be gratefully thankful for any help.


----------



## oregonducks45

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


I'll ask again since my last one is a ways back:

Anyone got any way to add words to the dictionary on an iPhone 3GS that is jailbroken with iOS 4? It always autocorrects some words that I actually mean. I don't want to disable it because in many cases it is right, it is just when it is a word I want, it is a real pain to change it back to what I want rather than the autocorrect.

Also, is there any way to get daily texts that tell me birthdays from facebook? I know blackberrys have it, so I was thinking there is a way for iPhones to do it, but I can't find any. I have tried fbcal, and it only did the calendar for some birthdays (roughly 10 percent).

Any ideas? I will be gratefully thankful for any help.


i know that before they decided to omit auto correcting curse words you could put the words in a note and it would not auto correct them so try that but it should start to remember them after a few times of you inputting them into a text field

as for the birthdays thing, im not sure if the sync feature on facebook syncs birthdays


----------



## HappycoreDJ




----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oregonducks45* 
i know that before they decided to omit auto correcting curse words you could put the words in a note and it would not auto correct them so try that but it should start to remember them after a few times of you inputting them into a text field

as for the birthdays thing, im not sure if the sync feature on facebook syncs birthdays

I will try the note thing. I have typed these in a bunch, and the autocorrect still changes it. Thanks! +rep


----------



## The Lineman

Could you update me please?

I just got a black 32GB iPhone 4, on Telcel :3

(Canada FTW!!!)


----------



## Volcom13

IPhone 3GS 16GB. Black. Show/KT = Provider


----------



## IcedEarth

iPhone 3GS 16GB Black 02

I've had mine nearly a year now. I still refuse to update to OS 4.1


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oregonducks45*


i know that before they decided to omit auto correcting curse words you could put the words in a note and it would not auto correct them so try that but it should start to remember them after a few times of you inputting them into a text field

as for the birthdays thing, im not sure if the sync feature on facebook syncs birthdays


I tried it through notes, and it didn't help at all. Thanks though!

Anyone got any other ideas on how to add words to the autocorrect dictionary? I will be willing to try any program out there or even modify a file in my iphone if possible.

Thanks


----------



## rasa123

Just found this thread and decided to join. I have a black 3GS 8gb on AT&T.


----------



## XvCluTchvX

I have a white 3GS 16gb on T-Mobile.


----------



## oregonducks45

iOS 4.1 just hit for me through iTunes
remember it breaks jailbreaks and there is no jailbreak planed until 4.2 in nov.


----------



## Munkypoo7

Comex as well as many others sure as MuscleNerd have said to avoid 4.1 for now *until* a jailbreak is setup that will also preserve unlocks. We will not have to wait for 4.2 for a JB









Quote:


Originally Posted by *iPhone Dev*
It's a trap! Jailbreakers and especially unlockers please stay away from FW 4.1 until the all-clear


Quote:


Originally Posted by *iPhone Dev*
Please stay away from this 4.1 release until a safe jailbreak procedure (which also preserves ultrasn0w) is developed and released.

Source


----------



## ritchwell

Might have to update me just got the Black iphone 4 32gig, At&t. im at #131.

Also have a White iphone 4 16gig (will not have it longer since many wants to buy it)


----------



## BlakHart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ritchwell*


Might have to update me just got the Black iphone 4 32gig, At&t. im at #131.

Also have a White iphone 4 16gig (will not have it longer since many wants to buy it)


updated thanks for letting me know your #


----------



## razr m3

32gb black iphone 4


----------



## pistons50

Is this a second club or did the layout change? I think I joined one before but if I didn't.

iPhone 4 - Black - 16GB - ATT


----------



## BlakHart

This is the first and only club to my knowledge and i didn't see you on the list either. There is, however, an ipod club.

You've been added.


----------



## Tardious

Count me in, Iphone 3gs 8GB


----------



## uturn68

sign me up- 16 gig 3gs


----------



## wolfrifle16

Put me down again for 32GB Black 4, ATT.


----------



## EgoProxy

16 Gigger - Black IP4 @ ATT

Current Setup -


















Currently Playing -









Give it to IP4 to only have 2 bars =[


----------



## pencil364

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Lineman*


Could you update me please?

I just got a black 32GB iPhone 4, on Telcel :3

(Canada FTW!!!)


Just throwing this out there but you have Mexico listed as your city and you apparently live in Canada!









Also, throw me on here!

pencil364 (16GB, Black, Rogers, 3GS)

Also also, Canada FTW!!!


----------



## Boereman

Iphone 3G, Black, 16GB, VodaCom (South Africa)

Dual boot iOS 4.2 GM and Android 2.2


----------



## runeazn

Add me i am a 32GB Iphone 3GS user


----------



## DemonSnake

32GB black 3GS here.
Jailbroken on 4.01, unlocked with Ultrasn0w. Then rolled back to 4.0 JB'd with Limera1n and then unlocked with Ultrasn0w.

Guys, question: I seem to have extremely poor signal reception. I don't know what the deal is. I've tried all the tricks, tape on back of sim card, reset network settings, re-jailbroke the phone, 3G is always off, etc. But it's pretty irritating now, I miss calls when the phone's on 'searching...' or 'no service'. Is this a bug with iOS 4.0 on the 3GS? Any suggestions? 
Oh and I can't go to apple for a replacement etc. cause of certain reasons :s


----------



## LiFTed

Count me in; I currently have a 32 GB iPhone 4 and an iPhone 3GS 32 GB awaiting repair (managed to fry the mainboard). Both are black, I prefer the black models to the white models.


----------



## br3nd064

16GB White 3G on AT&T


----------



## templar

16gb iphone 4


----------



## ohzer0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlakHart*


190. ohzer0 (16GB, White, AT&T, 3G)


Hmm I swear I updated this...oh wells*16GB, Black, AT&T, 4*


----------



## BlakHart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ohzer0* 
Hmm I swear I updated this...oh wells*16GB, Black, AT&T, 4*









You very well could have, Wouldn't be the first time I missed an update. You're all set now


----------



## ChosenLord

Count me in too, iphone 4, 16gb Black.


----------



## Djmatrix32

IPhone 3g White 16gb AT&T


----------



## bigal1542

Hey, I have a 3GS that is on 4.0.1 now with AT&T. If I update it to 4.2.1 will I be able to jailbreak it? Looks like redsnow has it, but I want to make sure









Thanks!

EDIT: I do have a MC version of the 3GS


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542;11836600*
> Hey, I have a 3GS that is on 4.0.1 now with AT&T. If I update it to 4.2.1 will I be able to jailbreak it? Looks like redsnow has it, but I want to make sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> EDIT: I do have a MC version of the 3GS


Yep, though it will be a tethered JB iirc.

Old Bootrom 3GS [MB] will yield an untethered JB, which is really how it should be.

Imo, stick with 4.0.1, you wont gain anything from 4.2.1 anyways.


----------



## bigal1542

Sounds good. Thanks +rep


----------



## bigal1542

Another question...

I have my iPhone jailbroken now from the first one that came out to jailbreak 4.0.1

Is there an updated jailbreak? Or anything to get out some of the bugs for the jailbreak?

Thanks


----------



## ohzer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542;11838364*
> Another question...
> 
> I have my iPhone jailbroken now from the first one that came out to jailbreak 4.0.1
> 
> Is there an updated jailbreak? Or anything to get out some of the bugs for the jailbreak?
> 
> Thanks


I think 4.0.1 is more stable than any others after it.

What kind of bugs/problems are you having?


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohzer0;11843889*
> I think 4.0.1 is more stable than any others after it.
> 
> What kind of bugs/problems are you having?


Just getting crappy speeds. Everything is slow.


----------



## ohzer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542;11845550*
> Just getting crappy speeds. Everything is slow.


Like app switching/multitasking/opening of certain apps?

What themes do you have running? I know Winterboard is a BIG resource hog so that might be the culprit if you have a bunch of themes installed/running--I know it slowed down my 4 (a bit) but not to the point where it was unbearable.


----------



## Sgtbash

Just got an iPhone 4 yesterday. I tried Limera1n just now but its just stuck in recovery mode







It came with 4.2.1 out of the box


----------



## ohzer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgtbash;11845583*
> Just got an iPhone 4 yesterday. I tried Limera1n just now but its just stuck in recovery mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It came with 4.2.1 out of the box


for Windows you can use Tiny Umbrella (I believe) to kick it out of recovery mode after the Jailbreak.

Generally speaking though, if it came OOB with 4.2.1 it is unlikely you will be able to downgrade your firmware since Apple no longer signs older firmwares.


----------



## Sgtbash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohzer0;11845668*
> for Windows you can use Tiny Umbrella (I believe) to kick it out of recovery mode after the Jailbreak.
> 
> Generally speaking though, if it came OOB with 4.2.1 it is unlikely you will be able to downgrade your firmware since Apple no longer signs older firmwares.


I LOVE YOU.

+REP got me straight back into the OS and I didnt have to wait for a 700mb download on a 30kb/s connection.

Thanks!


----------



## ohzer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgtbash;11845801*
> I LOVE YOU.
> 
> +REP got me straight back into the OS and I didnt have to wait for a 700mb download on a 30kb/s connection.
> 
> Thanks!


Awesome! Glad it worked out.


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgtbash;11845583*
> Just got an iPhone 4 yesterday. I tried Limera1n just now but its just stuck in recovery mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It came with 4.2.1 out of the box


iirc you cannot use limera1n directly for 4.2.1.

You need to use the latest redsn0w [which uses th limera1n exploit].

Here's the catch, atm .9.7b4 only works on Macs and still has bluetooth capbility disabled, though it is an untethered JB.

The Windows capable .9.6b4 works on Windows and is completely stable. *However*, it is a tethered JB, which imo ruins the point of JBing to begin with.

Currently .9.7b5 is in development for Windows OS's. This will effectively bring an untethered JB to iP4 users, yet without bluetooth capability. That should be fixed by beta 6 hopefully.

Link for .9.7b4 if you have a Mac and don't mind losing bluetooth capability... I know I don't use it









EDIT: Imo SGT, just wait another week or so until a refined JB comes out, .9.7b4 is still extremely buggy... not worth it unless you plan on troubleshooting a bit :\
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542;11845550*
> Just getting crappy speeds. Everything is slow.


The latest redsn0w .9.6b4 is what I'm running on my old bootrom 3GS and have no slowdowns even with my current MP2 theme.

Keep in mind to kill off apps that aren't in use, some apps stay on and kill your speeds due to poor-ish dev's...

Also, Winterboard themes are usually the culprit in slowdowns... might want to disable it entirely and reboot your phone, then try your speed out.

The JB previously effected my battery life, though .9.6b4 fixed the battery rain issue :

Give .9.6b4 a try, heres a link ^^


----------



## Sgtbash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munkypoo7;11846040*
> iirc you cannot use limera1n directly for 4.2.1.
> 
> You need to use the latest redsn0w [which uses th limera1n exploit].
> 
> Here's the catch, atm .9.7b4 only works on Macs and still has bluetooth capbility disabled, though it is an untethered JB.
> 
> The Windows capable .9.6b4 works on Windows and is completely stable. *However*, *it is a tethered JB, which imo ruins the point of JBing to begin with.*
> 
> Currently .9.7b5 is in development for Windows OS's. This will effectively bring an untethered JB to iP4 users, yet without bluetooth capability. That should be fixed by beta 6 hopefully.
> 
> Link for .9.7b4 if you have a Mac and don't mind losing bluetooth capability... I know I don't use it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The latest redsn0w .9.6b4 is what I'm running on my old bootrom 3GS and have no slowdowns even with my current MP2 theme.
> 
> Keep in mind to kill off apps that aren't in use, some apps stay on and kill your speeds due to poor-ish dev's...
> 
> Also, Winterboard themes are usually the culprit in slowdowns... might want to disable it entirely and reboot your phone, then try your speed out.
> 
> The JB previously effected my battery life, though .9.6b4 fixed the battery rain issue :
> 
> Give .9.6b4 a try, heres a link ^^


Please explain? Sorry im a noob to all this


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgtbash;11846080*
> Please explain? Sorry im a noob to all this


lol no worries









Tethered means any time you completely power down your phone, drain the battery completely, or reboot it [via SBSettings], you need to plug the iPhone to your PC.

Then you run Redsn0w [back in the day it was blackra1n], and select "Boot Tethered" which will allow your iPhone to boot properly and kick it out of the Apple logo screen.

You have to do this every single time. Not once will it boot "by luck" and you're saved.


----------



## zionic

I'll join. I have a black 32gb iPhone 4 on AT&T.


----------



## ohzer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munkypoo7;11846217*
> lol no worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tethered means any time you completely power down your phone, drain the battery completely, or reboot it [via SBSettings], you need to plug the iPhone to your PC.
> 
> Then you run Redsn0w [back in the day it was blackra1n], and select "Boot Tethered" which will allow your iPhone to boot properly and kick it out of the Apple logo screen.
> 
> You have to do this every single time. Not once will it boot "by luck" and you're saved.
> 
> Which basically limits you to installing Cydia apps while you have a PC nearby just in the event the installation forces a reboot. Also means you need to keep your battery levels in check constantly and be sure to charge once you hit 10% at the lowest [this is my safe zone since the battery sensor is accurate to 5% iirc, so it can suddenly drop by 5% and you're powered down]m last thing you need is an inoperable phone to make that important call which always comes up at the worst time possible ><


I *HATE* tethered Jailbreaks, but sometimes that was the only way


----------



## andrewmchugh

andrewmchugh (16GB, Black, o2, 4)


----------



## Sgtbash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munkypoo7;11846217*
> lol no worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tethered means any time you completely power down your phone, drain the battery completely, or reboot it [via SBSettings], you need to plug the iPhone to your PC.
> 
> Then you run Redsn0w [back in the day it was blackra1n], and select "Boot Tethered" which will allow your iPhone to boot properly and kick it out of the Apple logo screen.
> 
> You have to do this every single time. Not once will it boot "by luck" and you're saved.
> 
> Which basically limits you to installing Cydia apps while you have a PC nearby just in the event the installation forces a reboot. Also means you need to keep your battery levels in check constantly and be sure to charge once you hit 10% at the lowest [this is my safe zone since the battery sensor is accurate to 5% iirc, so it can suddenly drop by 5% and you're powered down]m last thing you need is an inoperable phone to make that important call which always comes up at the worst time possible ><


Thank you very much for that. +REP.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munkypoo7;11846040*
> The latest redsn0w .9.6b4 is what I'm running on my old bootrom 3GS and have no slowdowns even with my current MP2 theme.
> 
> Keep in mind to kill off apps that aren't in use, some apps stay on and kill your speeds due to poor-ish dev's...
> 
> Also, Winterboard themes are usually the culprit in slowdowns... might want to disable it entirely and reboot your phone, then try your speed out.
> 
> The JB previously effected my battery life, though .9.6b4 fixed the battery rain issue :
> 
> Give .9.6b4 a try, heres a link ^^


Sweet thanks for the info. I actually have a multitask disabler that I got off cydia, that helped the problem some, but it's still slow. (it used to be worse). So do I update my phone then use that link, or use it with my firmware now?


----------



## Miki

Can update me, now I have iPhone 4 32GB. c:


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


Sweet thanks for the info. I actually have a multitask disabler that I got off cydia, that helped the problem some, but it's still slow. (it used to be worse). So do I update my phone then use that link, or use it with my firmware now?


Really imo [and it does suck], stick with what you have, since 4.2.1 on a 3GS with a new bootrom yields a tethered JB which sucks.

Hopefully by mid-Jan we have a fully working untethered solution for all iPhones. Until then it is just a waiting game


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munkypoo7;11861514*
> Really imo [and it does suck], stick with what you have, since 4.2.1 on a 3GS with a new bootrom yields a tethered JB which sucks.
> 
> Hopefully by mid-Jan we have a fully working untethered solution for all iPhones. Until then it is just a waiting game


Sounds good thanks for the help!


----------



## BlakHart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miki;11859938*
> Can update me, now I have iPhone 4 32GB. c:


Updated


----------



## Oddmouse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlakHart*


Updated










I'd like to join this club 
Im new Overclock.net
I have a 32gb Black 3GS with AT&T


----------



## phantomgrave

Update for me please. (16GB, White, T-Mobile, 3GS)

Thanks.


----------



## SteveClay

I have 32GB Ipod 4, Black, skype / GZ1 Verizon Wireless


----------



## BlakHart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveClay;11886932*
> I have 32GB Ipod 4, Black, skype / GZ1 Verizon Wireless


Do you have an iPhone?


----------



## ckybam3

Whoever said their iphone was slow if you are not jailbroken you double tap home and then hold your finger on one of the apps as if you are moving the icons then close them out. This closes them and stops them from running in the background.

also winterboard makes your phone slower BIG time


----------



## ohzer0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ckybam3*


Whoever said their iphone was slow if you are not jailbroken you double tap home and then hold your finger on one of the apps as if you are moving the icons then close them out. This closes them and stops them from running in the background.

also winterboard makes your phone slower BIG time


you can also download a package (via Cydia) called "Remove Background" which ends all background programs with a touch.

It is also configurable to swipes, pinches, double/single taps, etc via Activator.


----------



## Tingting

I have a 8GB iPhone (3-1)G.

Why only 3G


----------



## Oddmouse

how do i jailbreak mine? i have a 32gb 3gs with 4.2.1
is there a break out yet?


----------



## ohzer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oddmouse;11897330*
> how do i jailbreak mine? i have a 32gb 3gs with 4.2.1
> is there a break out yet?


Jailbreak for *3GS* on *4.2.1* should be in the works. No ETA yet just be patient.


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohzer0;11897411*
> Jailbreak for *3GS* on *4.2.1* should be in the works. No ETA yet just be patient.


This is correct for all intents and purposes.

Though the latest redsn0w will work, it is a tethered JB, which running stock iOS without a JB is just miles more convenient.

Also, supposedly mr geohot had a new limera1n set up, and ready for release soon. Still unknown if it will cover 3GS [new bootrom] users, but we'll see!


----------



## Sgtbash

Guys whats the cydia app that allows me to view the memory usage and so-on up top?


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgtbash;11935668*
> Guys whats the cydia app that allows me to view the memory usage and so-on up top?


SBSettings

It has a few dependencies too but those are automatically installed.

You swipe on the status bar either right or left and it will gracefully slide down telling you everything you need to know


----------



## starwa1ker

Please add me to the group, I have an iPhone 4 32GB. Here are some of the screenshots.


----------



## Track

I have a 32GB iPhone 4 which I got on July 29th.

Best thing I currently own.


----------



## bigal1542

Any news on a 4.2.1 jailbreak? I've been trying to look on google and I'm just confused by all the sources.

Thanks


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542;11997354*
> Any news on a 4.2.1 jailbreak? I've been trying to look on google and I'm just confused by all the sources.
> 
> Thanks


Right now, Greenpois0n is in the works [and "near" completion / release].

This will be an untethered solution and *should* be for all devices, though at this point is unconfirmed / unknown.

It will *not* require your 4.2b3 blobs which is what redsn0w .9.7 depends on.

Redsn0w .9.7 still offers an untethered solution for 4.2.1 [granted that you have your 4.2b3 blobs ofc], as of the last release the bluetooth bug has been rectified. However, the GPS function is still on the fritz with this jailbreak, so for now still have to wait...

TL;DR version: Bugs are still rampant, and Greenpois0n is not yet complete, gotta keep waiting


----------



## bigal1542

Awesome. Thanks for the info. I'll keep an eye out for the greenpoison jailbreak. Should that be bug free, or will it still have a few? If it does, is it relatively to get rid of them (no idea how updates and fixes work)?


----------



## Munkypoo7

All initial releases have bugs, hell Redsn0w has been out since 4.2.1 went live ><

After a proper release though, not the current jury rigged Redsn0w, the devs really get behind their jailbreak tool and within a week after release a bug free 99.9% stable release is ready and out in the wild









Redsn0w is a temporary jailbreak really, aimed at those who are in desperate need to jailbreak for whatever reason [usually Cydia app devs trying to achieve stability for their apps in 4.2.1], it's also for the public who wants to do their part to help out with bug reports [which I don't suggest you be a part of unless you don't need to use your iPhone on a daily basis].

edited with extra goodies


----------



## bigal1542

So should I wait for the stable release? Or is it easy to update to the newer version when it comes out?


----------



## Munkypoo7

I'd wait, it's the safest bet... though boring, it's just not really a viable option at this point imo :\


----------



## bigal1542

Sounds good. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Oddmouse

So has anyone heard of the new iOS 4.3 Release?


----------



## oOiHuwOo

black, 32gb, 4







best phone ive ever owned


----------



## Overdrivex2

A club thats easy to get into! I got a Black 16GB iPhone 4 on AT&T!


----------



## Jefreynnv

What do you think of this people?
http://unlockiphone44.com/

They are saying they can unlock 4.2 for all devices. Is there a iOS4.2?

And "Unlock Baseband 5.14.02 - 2.10.04 "???


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jefreynnv;12208190*
> What do you think of this people?
> http://unlockiphone44.com/
> 
> They are saying they can unlock 4.2 for all devices. Is there a iOS4.2?
> 
> And "Unlock Baseband 5.14.02 - 2.10.04 "???


Yes there is an iOS 4.2, I'm cruelly running 4.2.1 on my 3GS. it was the last release Apple had.

As for the site, unlocks with ultrasn0w are already doable... Kinda funny how they sell a service anyone can do themselves for free


----------



## Jefreynnv

how about the baseband 2.10.04 they are saying they can unlock? I have 3 iphone 4 on 3.10 that I can't unlock yet.

ANyone knows a way to unlock 3.10?


----------



## CravinR1

are the 4.2 unlocks still tethered unlocks????


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1;12209107*
> are the 4.2 unlocks still tethered unlocks????


Unlocks and Jailbreaks are different. Jailbreaking allows homebrew apps and what not, unlocks allow for another carrier. To unlock you need to jailbreak first.

That being said, there are untethered Jailbreaks that are crippling, but they do work. [For 4.2.1]

Currently there is not a "safe" untethered solution, though Greenpois0n is soon to be released to allow untethered status granted you have your 4.1 blobs. An unlock will most likely be shuffled from what we currently have to the new Greenpois0n release.

By all accounts the new jailbreak which would be untethered is slated for the date of the Verizon release, which iirc is the 10th of Feburary... [?]


----------



## Oddmouse

well its a very sad day indeed : my 3gs 32gb has bit the dust

time to upgrade iphone 4 32gb coming soon(if only it would be a 64gb...oh well)


----------



## Oddmouse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Munkypoo7*


Unlocks and Jailbreaks are different. Jailbreaking allows homebrew apps and what not, unlocks allow for another carrier. To unlock you need to jailbreak first.

That being said, there are untethered Jailbreaks that are crippling, but they do work. [For 4.2.1]

*Currently there is not a "safe" untethered solution*, though Greenpois0n is soon to be released to allow untethered status granted you have your 4.1 blobs. An unlock will most likely be shuffled from what we currently have to the new Greenpois0n release.

By all accounts the new jailbreak which would be untethered is slated for the date of the Verizon release, which iirc is the 10th of Feburary... [?]


what about Tethered jailbreaks for 4.2.1?
can you link me? or point me in right direction? 
Im using win 7 not OS X


----------



## ohzer0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oddmouse*


what about Tethered jailbreaks for 4.2.1?
can you link me? or point me in right direction? 
Im using win 7 not OS X


i highly advise against any tethered jailbreak that is out right now for 4.2.1 it is not stable enough.

just be patient and hang in there.


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ohzer0*


i highly advise against any tethered jailbreak that is out right now for 4.2.1 it is not stable enough.

just be patient and hang in there.


Couldn't agree with you more ohzer0









However... Since help you I shall oddmouse: Link

Go under "Thanksgiving with Apple" and read up. Links are provided at the bottom of the blog post.

I can't stress enough that a tethered jailbreak just isn't a true jailbreak in terms of functionality, but it you're that desperate, jailbreak away.

I will tell you this much, we told you so. No offense, since I have no experience (in-depth) with tethered jailbreaks, I can't really offer you a lot of help... Google will be your best ally Oddmouse.


----------



## Chilly

Add me to the list









Chilly (16GB, Black, Bell, 4)

Edit:
Oops, I thought "3G" was the network that was on







My iPhone is the iPhone 4


----------



## Munkypoo7

The.
Wait.
Is.
Over.

(if you have a Mac) 
iOS 4.2.1 untethered! Link

Have at it guys! Well worth the wait! ^^

Windows version coming soon!


----------



## derickwm

I own a 32gig iPhone 4 on AT&T.


----------



## Rebelord

iPhone 4 16G, Verizon


----------



## Jefreynnv

Greenpoison for windows has been just released for untethered jailbreak of 4.2.1 but sadly the site is now offline!


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jefreynnv;12255971*
> Greenpoison for windows has been just released for untethered jailbreak of 4.2.1 but sadly the site is now offline!


Wait... what? I thought it was only for mac? Windows isn't out is it yet?


----------



## heelsparky0501

Enter me in, Iphone 4 16gb At&t


----------



## Pyro_Teknic

count me in 16gb 3gs on att, jailbroken of course. waiting for the 5 to ug


----------



## Pyro_Teknic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


Wait... what? I thought it was only for mac? Windows isn't out is it yet?


http://cache.greenpois0n.com/dl/gp_win_rc5_b2.zip


----------



## bigal1542

I see that now, thanks!


----------



## Niko-Time

I've just got myself an old iPhone 3g. Want to jailbreak to enable multitasking, really, I stream all my music from my home pc via audiogalaxy to my iPhone and would like to use my phone for other stuff whilst listening to music. Seems like the Greenpois0n doesn't support the 3g only the 3gs and 4...any workaround that anyone knows about or any other streaming music service which allows me to listen to my music in the background? Cheers


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*


I've just got myself an old iPhone 3g. Want to jailbreak to enable multitasking, really, I stream all my music from my home pc via audiogalaxy to my iPhone and would like to use my phone for other stuff whilst listening to music. Seems like the Greenpois0n doesn't support the 3g only the 3gs and 4...any workaround that anyone knows about or any other streaming music service which allows me to listen to my music in the background? Cheers


Use redsn0w .9.6b6

The reason GP doesn't support the 3G is because it already had an untethered JB within redsn0w .9.6b6


----------



## Aknolidge

I own 8gb, 3GS, Black, ATT- Soon will go to Verizon for the 4G. =)


----------



## Niko-Time

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munkypoo7;12296000*
> Use redsn0w .9.6b6
> 
> The reason GP doesn't support the 3G is because it already had an untethered JB within redsn0w .9.6b6


Cheers bro, I'll give that a go now.

EDIT: Taking a while to upload ramdisk...how long is it supposed to take?


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niko-Time;12296217*
> Cheers bro, I'll give that a go now.
> 
> EDIT: Taking a while to upload ramdisk...how long is it supposed to take?


CRAP

My bad, I forgot to tell you...

Just click cancel.

Run Redsn0w in XP Compatibility mode + Admin Mode, WinXP SP2 [NOT SP3].

It's said on the readme, but I usually post it, forgot to post this, my bad


----------



## Niko-Time

I should have read the readme, my fault entirely. Shall do that now, cheers

EDIT: Hello Jailbreak

EDIT 2: Blimey I have no idea what I am doing, but multitasking works which is fantastic, plus battery percentage. Now to have a google and find out fun little cydia stuff. And how to turn an app and work out everything, haha. I'm such a noob


----------



## Pyro_Teknic

just post here. plenty of us know what you need


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niko-Time;12296729*
> I should have read the readme, my fault entirely. Shall do that now, cheers
> 
> EDIT: Hello Jailbreak
> 
> EDIT 2: Blimey I have no idea what I am doing, but multitasking works which is fantastic, plus battery percentage. Now to have a google and find out fun little cydia stuff. And how to turn an app and work out everything, haha. I'm such a noob


Congrats









If you need anything just post away, I'm usually stalking this thread like a madman


----------



## battlenut

32 GB iPhone 3GS black Softbank


----------



## DannyTheGamer

Good idea







+REP
Iphone 4, Black
Network: Three (3)
Memory: 16GB


----------



## Niko-Time

Well thanks guys. After googling 'top ten' cydia app lists, the only one I have found which seems useful is MxTube, although I doubt I shall use it much. I'm delighted that multitasking and the battery indicator works perfectly, but have no idea what real use it can have for me at the moment. I'm just wary of installing other apps affecting my already poor battery life (which I may replace the battery in...shouldn't be too hard, I guess), but if there are some vital apps then I'm all ears


----------



## Munkypoo7

My favs that are free..

afc2add
Flashlight
OpenNotifier
No Bookmarks
NoWiggle
Pull to Refesh Mail
Pull to Refresh Safari
SBSettings [this one is almost required for any jailbreaker, absolutely one of the most handy addons ever made!]
StayOpened
SwitcherMod
Tab+
VLC Media Player


----------



## Pyro_Teknic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Munkypoo7*


My favs that are free..

afc2add
Flashlight
OpenNotifier
No Bookmarks
NoWiggle
Pull to Refesh Mail
Pull to Refresh Safari
SBSettings [this one is almost required for any jailbreaker, absolutely one of the most handy addons ever made!]
StayOpened
SwitcherMod
Tab+
VLC Media Player











yup deff install sbsettings but instead of mxtube get yourtube. does the same download thing as mx but yourtube imports downloaded vids into the ipod.app


----------



## Niko-Time

Thanks for the recs guys. Having a lot of fun with it, but have run into a few problems.

Springboard crashes, a lot. Whether this is just due to being overworked as it is only a 3G which may mean it won't be good with multitasking and the like, or a problem with my install I'm not sure.

Another thing is, which could very well due to having very poor signal in my house, but call's fail more often than they work, even when it tells me my signal strength is average (3 bars). Now I didn't try the iPhone before I jailbreaked it really, so I can't say. But its really starting to frustrate me.

Any tips?


----------



## Pyro_Teknic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*


Thanks for the recs guys. Having a lot of fun with it, but have run into a few problems.

Springboard crashes, a lot. Whether this is just due to being overworked as it is only a 3G which may mean it won't be good with multitasking and the like, or a problem with my install I'm not sure.

Another thing is, which could very well due to having very poor signal in my house, but call's fail more often than they work, even when it tells me my signal strength is average (3 bars). Now I didn't try the iPhone before I jailbreaked it really, so I can't say. But its really starting to frustrate me.

Any tips?


what firmware are you on? 4.2.1 did this for me constantly so i went back to 4.1. springboard shouldnt be crashing like that. ya 3g's arent ment to multitask but it shouldnt crash the sb, it just eats all the ram and makes your phone run slow. as for the signal if your on 4.0.1 or higher (i think, it could be 4.1) apple updated the signal calculation formula. so if your on less than 4.1 3 bars could actually mean 1 or less


----------



## Niko-Time

4.2.1, yes. Just took the phone out of my pocket (at my girlfriends at the mo) and it is blank and not turning on. After holding the power and center button together it held on the apple logo, I plugged it into her laptop and it is saying connect to iTunes. iTunes says it is in recovery mode, and tells me to restore it. Can I do that even though it is jailbroken? Should I, or should I wait until I get home and restore it from a backup I made before it was jailbroken?


----------



## Chilly

YAy for untethered jailbreak! Although I do wish it's unlockable with the newer basebands









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## ohzer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niko-Time;12334827*
> 4.2.1, yes. Just took the phone out of my pocket (at my girlfriends at the mo) and it is blank and not turning on. After holding the power and center button together it held on the apple logo, I plugged it into her laptop and it is saying connect to iTunes. iTunes says it is in recovery mode, and tells me to restore it. Can I do that even though it is jailbroken? Should I, or should I wait until I get home and restore it from a backup I made before it was jailbroken?


when you get the chance go home download tinyumbrella and see if you can kick it out of recovery mode.

if not you might have had a faulty jailbreak and will have to restore and do it again.


----------



## Pyro_Teknic

sounds like a tethered jailbreak. hook it to redsn0w and check just boot tethered. should do the trick


----------



## oregonducks45

no verizon iphone members yet


----------



## Oddmouse

I'm having problems with my JB. I'm using greenpoison and I follow its procedure however after it "finishes" it's process it freezes up at a boot screen 
Lots of lines of small white print , just freezes everytime?
Am I not letting it load long enough or what? 
I'm using iPhone 4 32gb 4.2.1
Suggestions on untethered jailbreaks?


----------



## Niko-Time

Ah, oh dear. TinyUmbrella won't kick it out of recovery mode and when I try and boot it using redsn0w it hangs on the umbrella. Tried to restore with iTunes and get an error. What now?

EDIT: tried doing a fresh jailbreak using redsn0w. Hanging on Please Wait.... (there are a shed load of Please Wait...'s all over my screen). Oh woe is me.


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*   Ah, oh dear. TinyUmbrella won't kick it out of recovery mode and when I try and boot it using redsn0w it hangs on the umbrella. Tried to restore with iTunes and get an error. What now?  
Stay calm, that's step one... I flipped out so many times over similar issues









Turn the phone off first if possible.

If not, no worries.

Plug your iPhone into your PC / Mac. [that way it doesn't force a restart after getting power from your machine]

Kick your phone into DFU mode, the best thing to do is follow this video and literally follow the steps as the video goes.   
 DFU Mode by ih8sn0w  



 
After then a restore will work, I've never really seen a phone so fubar'ed that didn't allow a DFU mode restore.

If this fails, you can take it to an Apple Store and they will replace the phone for you... since if even in DFU mode it can't be restored, they can't do anything either.

DFU Mode is our [the jailbreakers] ultimate tool for a restart in the jailbreak process. Imagine it as the last straw kinda deal to save your ass


----------



## Niko-Time

Yeah, that's not working either, it seems. Can I take it to the apple store even if it is well out of warranty though?


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*


Yeah, that's not working either, it seems. Can I take it to the apple store even if it is well out of warranty though?


DFU mode isn't working... _and _out of warranty?

Yowza...honestly, in that case I have no idea what to do... DFU mode always saved my ass, maybe someone more experienced could offer you some guidance :\\

Consider hitting ModMyi forums and ask for help.. might be good there too?

Otherwise... time to upgrade?


----------



## Niko-Time

It get's into DFU mode, apparently, but when restoring with iTunes an unknown error occurs. When in redsn0w it boots using DFU and loads jailbreak data onto my device, but after telling me what the Mac Address is it hangs on 'Please wait...' and keeps telling me that.


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*


It get's into DFU mode, apparently, but when restoring with iTunes an unknown error occurs. When in redsn0w it boots using DFU and loads jailbreak data onto my device, but after telling me what the Mac Address is it hangs on 'Please wait...' and keeps telling me that.


Ok, to be frank, forget redsn0w at this point.

The task at hand is to restore your phone to stock factory settings, which involves iTunes.

Try to find the error's online via google and see what they correlate to, maybe it was a botched iTunes install that's holding you back


----------



## Niko-Time

Aye, that's an idea. I'll try and restore it using a different pc.

EDIT: No such luck, same error (unknown error 28). Googling sees a fair few people with the problem, but their solutions don't seem to work for me

EDIT 2: It's hardware, read someone said it was the battery. Already had a new 3g battery so tried to open up the iPhone and replace it to see if that works, but couldn't get the case open and it now won't be recognised in iTunes. Shall just send it off to an iPhone repair centre and see what they can do with it.


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niko-Time;12344778*
> Aye, that's an idea. I'll try and restore it using a different pc.
> 
> EDIT: No such luck, same error (unknown error 28). Googling sees a fair few people with the problem, but their solutions don't seem to work for me
> 
> EDIT 2: It's hardware, read someone said it was the battery. Already had a new 3g battery so tried to open up the iPhone and replace it to see if that works, but couldn't get the case open and it now won't be recognised in iTunes. Shall just send it off to an iPhone repair centre and see what they can do with it.


As stupid as this sounds Niko, try draining the battery by leaving the iPhone on.

It might be enough to use up all the charge, then charge it up, retry DFU Mode and iTunes restoration? :\


----------



## Niko-Time

Pretty sure I messed up the dock connector anyway when trying to open it all up. I've posted it off now, shouldn't cost too much I'd hope. They are fitting a battery in there too which is handy also. Now using an ancient N80, these things were quite fun.


----------



## Oddmouse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oddmouse*


I'm having problems with my JB. I'm using greenpoison and I follow its procedure however after it "finishes" it's process it freezes up at a boot screen 
Lots of lines of small white print , just freezes everytime?
Am I not letting it load long enough or what? 
I'm using iPhone 4 32gb 4.2.1
Suggestions on untethered jailbreaks?


Bump?


----------



## Darkcyde

New owner checking in.

Black, 32gb, 4, Verizon


----------



## oregonducks45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde;12356513*
> New owner checking in.
> 
> Black, 32gb, 4, Verizon


yay!


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oddmouse;12355702*
> Bump?


Try a clean restore through iTunes to remove any possible incompatible software bugs. Redownload Greenpois0n just for mental reasons. On Windows 7 make sure you run it in Admin Mode + WinXP SP2 Compatibility Mode and follow the steps once more.

That should be it, otherwise it's another issue which clearly I'm not aware of


----------



## Duffy

Love the iPhone. It's one of the best smartphones out there.


----------



## Insomnihacks

Another iPhone user.

Black iPhone 4 32GB on AT&T (Terrible provider in my area)

No jailbreak running currently.


----------



## Alx2331

Another user here.

Black iPhone 4 16GB on TELIA Sonera (Swedish provider wish works good)

Pwnagetool 4.2.1 Jailbreak until iOS4.3 comes.


----------



## knoxy_14

iphone 4 16gb verizon!

greenpoison jailbreak


----------



## Zaxbys

Iphone 4 Verizon!

What is the typical battery life on moderate use?


----------



## ohzer0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zaxbys*


Iphone 4 Verizon!

What is the typical battery life on moderate use?


I play games on my 4 with half brightness (AUTO: OFF) with multiple games open and it will last about 3-4 hours straight before giving me the low battery indicator


----------



## Zaxbys

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ohzer0*


I play games on my 4 with half brightness (AUTO: OFF) with multiple games open and it will last about 3-4 hours straight before giving me the low battery indicator


I played games today in short bursts for a total of maybe 30minutes and had 2 calls lasting 5 min and some texting and web and I went to 20% like nothing.

I also lost 10% from 35-25% in an hour when it was just sitting on my belt locked.


----------



## akuamakana

add me please 16GB, Black, 4, AT&T









akuamakana (16GB, AT&T, 4)


----------



## ohzer0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zaxbys*


I played games today in short bursts for a total of maybe 30minutes and had 2 calls lasting 5 min and some texting and web and I went to 20% like nothing.

I also lost 10% from 35-25% in an hour when it was just sitting on my belt locked.


I try to turn off everything I don't use.

.: Turn off 3G/use EDGE when you're not using internet -- 20% - 40% increase in battery life
.: Decrease brightness to half or lower and turn off Auto Brightness.
.: Turn off Bluetooth -- I leave it on since it hasnt given me any more battery but it doesn't hurt if you dont use it
.: Turn off WiFi -- you're phone will stop trying to pick up broadcasts
.: Turn off useless notifications facebook, game updates, etc
.: If you need to fetch email do it less frequently like every hour instead of every 15 mins
.: In Cydia download "Remove Background" which is a kill all applications package this will help improve battery life as well. The list is customizable so if you want certain apps to stay open you can choose so.

.: Train your battery every month drain it all the way til it shuts off then fully charge it -- not as important IMO but it helps some.


----------



## oregonducks45

also make sure you hit the home button when you are finished using the application because some of them stay on (games mostly) even if the phone screen turns off or you hit the lock button.


----------



## bigal1542

K everyone big question that Google inst helping me with...

I have been using the same phone (3GS) for two years now, and it has been jailbroken for over a year. In the last month I updated to 4.2.1 and jailbroke with Greenpois0n. I don't remember the wifi not working back then, but it definitely doesn't now. I also have backgrounder running, if that would make any difference. Any thoughts? I am at a complete loss...

A few notes:
I am able to "connect" to a network, being that in the settings it shows that I am connected to a network, but when i click on it, none of the details are there (it is completely blank). It also doesn't show the wifi symbol up top. I have tried this on multiple networks, that I am sure it used to work on a few months ago. I also did try speedtest, the app, just to make sure that I wasn't connected and it wasn't showing it. The speeds were 3G speeds, and not our wifi.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542;12706274*
> Any thoughts?


Try this...

First exit out everything, leave nothing running in the background / fast switching, just for piece of mind.

Then..

Settings > General > Reset [It's at the bottom] > Reset Network Settings

After that, reboot your phone.

Now try to connect to your wifi network. It will require you to re-enter your WEP / WPA2 key, so keep that handy if not already in your brain









That should do it, otherwise... there's always the failsafe which is to back everything up, clean restore, re-jailbreak, reinstall all your goodies, then smile


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munkypoo7;12706458*
> Try this...
> 
> First exit out everything, leave nothing running in the background / fast switching, just for piece of mind.
> 
> Then..
> 
> Settings > General > Reset [It's at the bottom] > Reset Network Settings
> 
> After that, reboot your phone.
> 
> Now try to connect to your wifi network. It will require you to re-enter your WEP / WPA2 key, so keep that handy if not already in your brain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That should do it, otherwise... there's always the failsafe which is to back everything up, clean restore, re-jailbreak, reinstall all your goodies, then smile


You Da Man! Working great now

+rep

Thanks


----------



## Pyro_Teknic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohzer0;12660938*
> I try to turn off everything I don't use.
> 
> .: Turn off 3G/use EDGE when you're not using internet -- 20% - 40% increase in battery life
> .: Decrease brightness to half or lower and turn off Auto Brightness.
> .: Turn off Bluetooth -- I leave it on since it hasnt given me any more battery but it doesn't hurt if you dont use it
> .: Turn off WiFi -- you're phone will stop trying to pick up broadcasts
> .: Turn off useless notifications facebook, game updates, etc
> .: If you need to fetch email do it less frequently like every hour instead of every 15 mins
> .: In Cydia download "Remove Background" which is a kill all applications package this will help improve battery life as well. The list is customizable so if you want certain apps to stay open you can choose so.
> 
> .: Train your battery every month drain it all the way til it shuts off then fully charge it -- not as important IMO but it helps some.


turn wifi on but turn off ask to join networks. this makes it so it only searches for wifi when your in settings > wifi. wifi uses less power than 3g so try and use wifi wherever possible. if your jailbroken go into cydia and get auto3g. you can set a timer that switches your phone from 3g to edge 5/10/15/20/30 seconds after you lock it which saves a tremondous amount of battery life. also if you use bluetooth you can leave it on on the phone but turn the headset/heaphones off. bluetooth uses very little power when nothing is connected but with something connected (headphones paired with my phone listening to music) uses about 10% an hour, phone locked while listening


----------



## ohzer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyro_Teknic;12728911*
> turn wifi on but turn off ask to join networks. this makes it so it only searches for wifi when your in settings > wifi. wifi uses less power than 3g so try and use wifi wherever possible. if your jailbroken go into cydia and get auto3g. you can set a timer that switches your phone from 3g to edge 5/10/15/20/30 seconds after you lock it which saves a tremondous amount of battery life. also if you use bluetooth you can leave it on on the phone but turn the headset/heaphones off. bluetooth uses very little power when nothing is connected but with something connected (headphones paired with my phone listening to music) uses about 10% an hour, phone locked while listening


another good point.


----------



## KusH

Anyone else experience much lower signal when going from ios 3.1.3 to 4.2 on iphone 3gs? I know they change the algorithm to determine the signal strength but I'm having lower dB then what I used to have in the same areas.


----------



## Pyro_Teknic

the algorithm was changed because it was showing more signal than you had in the first place. 4.2 is correct and is the signal you were getting in 3.1.3, just 3.1.3 was showing you had more when you really didnt


----------



## KusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyro_Teknic;12729982*
> the algorithm was changed because it was showing more signal than you had in the first place. 4.2 is correct and is the signal you were getting in 3.1.3, just 3.1.3 was showing you had more when you really didnt


I'm not talking about how many bars I have I'm talking about the signal strength in dB is lower.

Regardless of how it calculates how many bars you're being displayed that shouldn't effect the amount of dB I should be getting.

I've also experienced a lot slower network connections when on 3g network as well and the only change was moving from 3.1.3 to 4.2.1


----------



## oregonducks45

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KusH*


I'm not talking about how many bars I have I'm talking about the signal strength in dB is lower.

Regardless of how it calculates how many bars you're being displayed that shouldn't effect the amount of dB I should be getting.

I've also experienced a lot slower network connections when on 3g network as well and the only change was moving from 3.1.3 to 4.2.1


a software update shouldnt affect dB either should it?


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oregonducks45*


a software update shouldnt affect dB either should it?


You wouldn't think so... But I've seen weirder.

But if you think about it, it definitely could. Look at graphics drivers for example, typically later revisions make more optimizations and along it better performance, same could hold true for signal I would assume.


----------



## pez

Hey iPhone 3G users, what iOS are you guys running? The speed of the 3GS and 4 on iOS 4.x.x is considerably faster than my 3G. Not only that, but I recognize these slowdowns fairly often.


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


Hey iPhone 3G users, what iOS are you guys running? The speed of the 3GS and 4 on iOS 4.x.x is considerably faster than my 3G. Not only that, but I recognize these slowdowns fairly often.


3g isn't recommended to upgrade to ios 4 due to performance issues. If you have a SHSH Blob saved with cydia you can roll back to an earlier version ie: 3.1.3


----------



## ohzer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KusH;12742166*
> 3g isn't recommended to upgrade to ios 4 due to performance issues. If you have a SHSH Blob saved with cydia you can roll back to an earlier version ie: 3.1.3


This. First and second generation iPhones were not designed to handle iOS4.
In fact, I have a 2G iPod Touch that runs awfully slow under 4.0.1 regrettably I cannot revert it back to 3.1.X


----------



## CravinR1

Also 3G with iOs 4 run slower and their batteries deplete faster. And they don't get most of the features to be worth the upgrade

The thing I hate most about iOs 4 is no more support for the program I used to use to backup my iphone (forgot what its called but it was great)


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KusH;12742166*
> 3g isn't recommended to upgrade to ios 4 due to performance issues. If you have a SHSH Blob saved with cydia you can roll back to an earlier version ie: 3.1.3


My phone isn't even jailbroken. I've attempted a couple ways to revert back, but have run into error's and just can't seem to get it to work right. iOS 4.2.1 isn't TERRIBLE, but it's noticeably slower. I just want to get it speedy again so I can convince myself not to upgrade.


----------



## KusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez;12754198*
> My phone isn't even jailbroken. I've attempted a couple ways to revert back, but have run into error's and just can't seem to get it to work right. iOS 4.2.1 isn't TERRIBLE, but it's noticeably slower. I just want to get it speedy again so I can convince myself not to upgrade.


If you didn't jailbreak your phone in 3.1.3 and have saved your SHSH Blob either with cydia or locally on your machine you *CANNOT* revert back to anything lower then what you currently have. Apple has made it so you cannot change firmwares back to any previous version.

The only way around this is by having saved your SHSH Blobs, which in your case you don't have them. So unfortunately, you're s.o.l.


----------



## Pendulum

I just came across this thread.
I own an iPhone 4 on Verizon, black, 16gb.
I came down to the decision to buy it after using every single Android based phone I could get my hands on... I wasn't content with a single one... So here I am.


----------



## Oddmouse

Best jailbroken apps/themes/whatever?
Both free and paid for?

I'm a huge fan of folder-enhancer , 3G unlimiter and the new multi-task app(where when you double home it shows little screenshots of what's open instead having the dock down at the bottom of the idevice ....the name currently escapes me )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KusH;12755159*
> If you didn't jailbreak your phone in 3.1.3 and have saved your SHSH Blob either with cydia or locally on your machine you *CANNOT* revert back to anything lower then what you currently have. Apple has made it so you cannot change firmwares back to any previous version.
> 
> The only way around this is by having saved your SHSH Blobs, which in your case you don't have them. So unfortunately, you're s.o.l.


Ah, well that truly sucks then. Oh well, though, I just got an iPhone 4 32GB yesterday







.


----------



## Timechange01

Id like to join this club! Just bought a 32GB iPhone 4 from AT&T on thursday


















Model: iPhone 4
Carrier: AT&T
Color: Black
Capacity: 32GB

This is my first apple product and so far, loving it!!


----------



## WaRTaco

White iPhone 4 16gb , Verizon


----------



## Romin

black 4 16GB Verizon


----------



## caleb

32GB Black At&t


----------



## r3skyline

purchased new phones for the wife and I. moving from tmobile to AT&T. 2x black 16GB iphone 4


----------



## LoNeLyKiLLeR

iPhone 4 black 16 gb







i am from greece so i cant say AT&T or etc ...


----------



## jcrew3002

black 4 16GB Verizon

"Word with friends" app tag name: jcrew3002

look me up, Play Me!


----------



## sugiik

is it sitll worth to buy iphone4(820usd 32gb in my country FU) ? rumored late this year (sept-nov) iphone5 gonan be launch' ?


----------



## illum

16 gb iphone 4 black


----------



## Methos07

Black 32gb AT&T iPhone 4!


----------



## Munkypoo7

Future iPhone 5 32GB on ATT whenever I can preorder it









Finally can give my 3GS a rest ^^


----------



## darkRyu

hey is asking about jailbreak against forum rules? if yes then i wont ask if no then i will


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkRyu*


hey is asking about jailbreak against forum rules? if yes then i wont ask if no then i will


No.


----------



## CravinR1

Why is circumventing iphone restrictions that are against ToS of apple ok, but anything about DVD or software piracy/copying is not ok?


----------



## darkRyu

iPhone 4 16gb AT&T
iPad 2 32gb


----------



## GigaByte

iPhone 4 white
16 GB
Rogers


----------



## Decade

Hey iPhone owners, my words in this post might not carry much merit, but I thought you all would like this info.

I work for Cellairis, in one of their warehouses, and we just got into iPhone 5 silicon skins today. I don't have access to an iPhone 4 for comparison, but I did get a few pictures of it compared to an LG Envy 3. Which, by in large, isn't the best comparison, but helps get the idea across.



















The silicon case is designed to cover the back (duh) and wrap around the edge of the front to stay on the phone, to describe this: the case is a little less wider then the entirety of the Samsung i997 Infuse 4G and about as thin as the sliding LCD screen on a Motorola A855 Droid.

Hope you all enjoy this info, as I don't. Plastic shields are soon to follow and we'll end up needing two dedicated shelves solely to iPhone 5. (Already 1.5 dedicated shelves for the iPhone 4. :S)

(PS: Don't ask about the "5G" on the little insert on the skin. I don't know a thing regarding that or the insert.)


----------



## r3skyline

ooooh. interesting. is this posted on macrumors yet? if not, you should post it.


----------



## wumpus

iPhone 3G 
Black
16GB
*T-Mobile*


----------



## Mike-IRL

Hey guys








I bought an iphone4 32gb black locked to 3 network at a chernobyl charity auction in Dublin last december.
Since then I have tried numerous times to get the phone unlocked officially.
3 are not willing to unlock the iphone though without the original company name.
According to their records the phone is still linked to an active business account.
The issue I have is that both the charity and 3 network are not willing to give me the company's information as this would be in breach of data protection.








I have also been onto apple but they are unable to do anything for me without first receiving a request from 3.
So my question is this...
How can I unofficially unlock my iphone. It's details are as follows:
Model: MC605B
Version: 4.3.3 (8J2)
Modem Firmware: 04.10.01

I have googled this but as of yet haven't found a solution. It seems it is possible to jailbreak it but I am having trouble with the unlock...
Thanks guys























Edit: If you guys think I should create a separate thread I'll do that, I thought I'd ask in here first in case its an easy fix and not worth creating a new thread for.


----------



## Affinity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mike-IRL*


Hey guys








I bought an iphone4 32gb black locked to 3 network at a chernobyl charity auction in Dublin last december.
Since then I have tried numerous times to get the phone unlocked officially.
3 are not willing to unlock the iphone though without the original company name.
According to their records the phone is still linked to an active business account.
The issue I have is that both the charity and 3 network are not willing to give me the company's information as this would be in breach of data protection.








I have also been onto apple but they are unable to do anything for me without first receiving a request from 3.
So my question is this...
How can I unofficially unlock my iphone. It's details are as follows:
Model: MC605B
Version: 4.3.3 (8J2)
Modem Firmware: 04.10.01

I have googled this but as of yet haven't found a solution. It seems it is possible to jailbreak it but I am having trouble with the unlock...
Thanks guys























Edit: If you guys think I should create a separate thread I'll do that, I thought I'd ask in here first in case its an easy fix and not worth creating a new thread for.


Unlock is not possible for your current baseband, 04.10.01, at this time.
Your only option right now would be to purchase the Gevey unlock SIM card or to wait and see if Dev Team releases something for iOS 5.


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Affinity*


Unlock is not possible for your current baseband, 04.10.01, at this time.
Your only option right now would be to purchase the Gevey unlock SIM card or to wait and see if Dev Team releases something for iOS 5.


Thanks, that sorts a question out for my brother.









He thought it was a no go already but I said he could use my account to ask here just in case.


----------



## leekaiwei

Hello

Model: 16GB
Colour: Black
Generation: 4
Service Provide: Vodafone

Has anyone successfully managed to connect their iPhone 4 to a Windows Ad-Hoc network with security? I can connect it without security but as soon as I use WPA2 or WEP it just doesn't want to connect.


----------



## r3skyline

going to be purchasing the new iphone 4S come this friday









2 of them. one for me, and one for the missus


----------



## _s3v3n_

Iphone 4 16gb Black Unlocked version

Firmware 4.3.3 Baseband 4.10.01

T-mobile service.


----------



## the_creeper

Still using a 3gs,Black,16GB


----------



## The_ocho

Excited for Ios5 tonight? well from previous ios release experiences probably tomorrow lol


----------



## Dronac

I'm almost done migrating everything on iTunes on my old macbook to iTunes on my sig rig in preparation for my 4S arrival on Friday. I'm going to update my old 3GS to iOS 5 on my desktop tonight to make sure everything goes smoothly and I keep my songs and contacts.


----------



## ohzer0

updated, 4S white 32 AT&T


----------



## JonnyBigBoss

16GB iPhone 4S Black

Verizon


----------



## drew630

I'm in. iPhone 4S 32gb black Verizon. Came from the droid incredible. Couldn't be happier.

Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Duplicated

Well, I'm about to get the 4S 32GB black from Sprint. Got a few questions to ask though (been out of iPhone's loop since 2007).
1) You need iTunes to manage all your apps, songs, movies, etc on your iPhone right?
2) Are there any alternatives for it? I hate it, and foobar/vlc can satisfy my needs a whole lot better than the chubby iTunes.
3) No words out for jailbreaking iPhone 4S yet, right?


----------



## oregonducks45

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Duplicated*


Well, I'm about to get the 4S 32GB black from Sprint. Got a few questions to ask though (been out of iPhone's loop since 2007).
1) You need iTunes to manage all your apps, songs, movies, etc on your iPhone right?
2) Are there any alternatives for it? I hate it, and foobar/vlc can satisfy my needs a whole lot better than the chubby iTunes.
3) No words out for jailbreaking iPhone 4S yet, right?


1. if you buy all your music through the iTunes store or want to pay $25 a year for iTunes match then no, otherwise maybe. even with iTunes match you have to run iTunes at least once and its not even out yet.

2. winamp might work

3. there is a tethered jailbreak through redsnow out now i believe.


----------



## BlakHart

Looks like i am behind on the list... let me know if I missed you as well as if you've updated your phone vs. being a new member. thx


----------



## Munkypoo7

Blackhart lives! Florida ftw kthx.

iPhone 4S 32GB, ATT


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## JonnyBigBoss

I'm having iPhone 4S issues if anyone can help me.

In my notification center, all I have are the calendar and weather. I've gone into the notification center settings area and have enabled EVERYTHING to show here, but nothing does.

Also, it appears that Twitter and Facebook aren't pushing updates. Do they have to run in the background to show bubbles with the number in iOS to let me know that something new happened?

Also, what's the best way to use Google Talk on the iPhone 4S? I'm using VTok but it's pretty subpar. The GTalk web app won't work for me since I need it to push with 100% confidence.


----------



## yang88she

first ios phone

Sprint 32gb 4s white here =D

now I have to figure this things out as all I've used were windows and android phones


----------



## derickwm

My vibrate in my iPhone 4 broke today... just spontaneously stopped working. Did a hard reset and did the whole "tapping" thing. Any other suggestions? Anyone have experience with dealing in getting this repaired?


----------



## Nemesis429

iPhone 4S White 32GB


----------



## .Sup

iPhone 3Gs 16GB
black faceplate, white backplate


----------



## Mattousai

I was given a brand new black 3GS 8GB for free. (AT&T)

Only 8GB, but since it was free, I will not complain.









I have never used any iOS device before, but so far I am impressed and enjoying it!

So sign me up!


----------



## NrGx

iPhone 4S 64GB (Black) on Telstra


----------



## hellonwheelz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mattousai*


I was given a brand new black 3GS 8GB for free. (AT&T)

Only 8GB, but since it was free, I will not complain.









I have never used any iOS device before, but so far I am impressed and enjoying it!

So sign me up!


Congrats!


----------



## NFL

I have the 32GB Black iPhone 4 on AT&T

Mine was free as well (Christmas gift FTW!!)


----------



## GlockZoR IV

I have a White iPhone 4 8GB and I love it!

What are your top 10 apps?


----------



## hellonwheelz

I traded an GS2 epic touch plus $275 for a ip4s.

64G and applecare+, so yay... I might even go caseless. although I have a bunch of used cases.


----------



## hellonwheelz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GlockZoR IV*
> 
> I have a White iPhone 4 8GB and I love it!
> What are your top 10 apps?


http://iphone.qualityindex.com/ http://appshopper.com http://appadvice.com http://appshopper.com/free/

http://appadvice.com/appnn/category/appadvicedaily

The AppStore is a firehose of quality software, as well as some... not so much.


----------



## Gigalisk

Gigalisk with a 16GB, BLACK, Softbank (Vodafone), 4S.


----------



## RocketSurgeon

I have a 16GB, AT&T, piano black iPhone 4

But I came with a question. Would you guys recommend a tethered jailbreak? How much of a pain is it? I rarely restart my iPhone, only when updating firmware and that is virtually always while connected to my computer. I want Cydia!








I've read that the semi-untethered jailbreak allows you to restart freely at the expense of 99% jailbroken app compatibility. Which is worth it? And when the hell are these coders going to publish an iOS 5 untethered jailbreak? It's been months since iOS 5 was released and nothing...


----------



## hellonwheelz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketSurgeon*
> 
> I have a 16GB, AT&T, piano black iPhone 4
> But I came with a question. Would you guys recommend a tethered jailbreak? How much of a pain is it? I rarely restart my iPhone, only when updating firmware and that is virtually always while connected to my computer. I want Cydia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've read that the semi-untethered jailbreak allows you to restart freely at the expense of 99% jailbroken app compatibility. Which is worth it? And when the hell are these coders going to publish an iOS 5 untethered jailbreak? It's been months since iOS 5 was released and nothing...


Well if the hackers had an ios 5 jailbreak in their pocket, they wouldn't release it until they saw new iphones... it would be silly because it would get patched too fast. I think Apple will not care too much about jailbreaking holes, but every update, will improve siri and performance as well a sealing exploits.


----------



## DarthBaiter

Just got a white 16gb 4s for Verizon, and I'm loving it,even thjough I've been an Apple hater since the late '80s.


----------



## ChrisB17

Please add me to the club. I just got a AT&T iPhone 4s 16gig. I am so happy to be back on iPhone vs my crappy droids.


----------



## infinite illusions

iPhone 4 32GB , black, on Big Red (VZW)


----------



## Conspiracy

just got a 4S on verizon and loving my first smartphone


----------



## bran001

iPhone 4 - 16gb - Black


----------



## Lostcase

iPhone 4 - 8GB - White - Sprint.


----------



## aznricer112

iPhone 4s white from Verizon. I work for Apple, as well


----------



## skatingrocker17

This is my second time having a black, 16GB Verizon iPhone 4 this year. I always get bored with it then trade it for something else but I traded my way back to it. Mine has a lime green back, it looks awesome and looks just like the stock apple one except its lime green.


----------



## Gigalisk

Black 16 GB iPhone 4S. No Service right now, waiting for unlock to come out.


----------



## Farzam Ramazi

iPhone 4 Black 32 GB Unlock Factory


----------



## Nosri

i have an Iphone 2G 8Gb carrier TIM and a White 3GS 16Gb carrier H3G ^^


----------



## sabag123

iphone 4s 16 gb Pelephone IL 3G


----------



## goatscapeable

iPhone 4s 16gb Verizon Black


----------



## Kieran

Just thought i would share my website with you guys.
http://jailbreakfinder.com/
Simply, it's a easy way to find which jailbreak is compatible with the specific iOS version that is installed on your iPhone.
It currently supports all iPod touch models, all iPhone models and the iPad 1 and 2.


----------



## Farzam Ramazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kieran*
> 
> Just thought i would share my website with you guys.
> http://jailbreakfinder.com/
> Simply, it's a easy way to find which jailbreak is compatible with the specific iOS version that is installed on your iPhone.
> It currently supports all iPod touch models, all iPhone models and the iPad 1 and 2.


Nice Website THX and Good Luck


----------



## Farzam Ramazi

iPhone 4S White 16 GB Unlock Factory


----------



## rocketman331

iphone 4s 32 gb Verizon


----------



## Devious ST

iPhone4s - white - 16GB - Vodafone UK


----------



## sasuke256

Iphone 4 16Gb Black No Carrier (Stock Unlocked) Tunisian Operator : Orange


----------



## ritchwell

If you can update me im #131 on the chart, i sold my iphone 4 32gig. Now i have a white 4s 64gig At&t


----------



## Adrenaline

16GB, White, Vodafone, 3GS


----------



## Hamy144

So ive had my iPhone 4 16gb for nearly a year and only recently got really annoying as when the home button is pressed o response i now this is a common problem and im going to take it down to the shop in Belfast in about an hour.
How hard is the problem to fix? im going to back it up just to be safe
And will they give me a new one or just fix the current one its still under warranty for 4 days so????
Ive really treated this with alot of care as it is quite an expensive piece of kit, ive been using an otter box on it so kept it nice and crack free


----------



## townending

White iPhone 4 on T-Mobile here.


----------



## NuclearSlurpee

16GB | Black | 4S | Verizon


----------



## lolllll117

i have a 16 gig iphone 4. black of course. provider is at&t. and one of the most underrated games on the app store is pocket tanks.


----------



## oregonducks45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hamy144*
> 
> So ive had my iPhone 4 16gb for nearly a year and only recently got really annoying as when the home button is pressed o response i now this is a common problem and im going to take it down to the shop in Belfast in about an hour.
> How hard is the problem to fix? im going to back it up just to be safe
> And will they give me a new one or just fix the current one its still under warranty for 4 days so????
> Ive really treated this with alot of care as it is quite an expensive piece of kit, ive been using an otter box on it so kept it nice and crack free


the home button is one of the most difficult components to replace because it is on the very front of the device, they will probably just replace yours if it is still under warranty don't take no for an answer though as this is a known issue.


----------



## townending

AT&T unlocked my iphone







, I can now be on T-mobile.


----------



## odin2free

4s 32gb Verizon white
Looking at getting a gevey sim card for it but tons of people are saying its not worth it because you need to update your phone
I jailbroken my phone on 5.0.1 now just waiting till they update so I can do ofw updates
How much would it cost to unlock


----------



## BadFoxtrot

Post 1000 for the white iPhone 4S!


----------



## Jiggle Billy

Had my White 64GB Verizon 4S since December, and it's one of the few phones I'm not tired of or have any major complaints about. My Droid 1 and Droid Bionic pissed me off time to time, but neither my old 16GB Verizon 4 or my 64GB Verizon 4S have made me really look into getting a new phone out of frustration.


----------



## lordj

32GB iPhone 4 Black, KT.

KT is a Korean carrier, the first to officially carry iPhones in Korea.


----------



## Z Overlord

So what is the point of the gmail app for iPhone? I am probably gonna make the jump from Android to iOS eventually, and I am curious as to what benefits there are to the gmail app over the stock email app which has built in support for gmail


----------



## lordj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Overlord*
> 
> So what is the point of the gmail app for iPhone? I am probably gonna make the jump from Android to iOS eventually, and I am curious as to what benefits there are to the gmail app over the stock email app which has built in support for gmail


The first version was crap. I don't see any advantages, but then, it might have improved over the updates. OT, but I'm using a ****ty membrane keyboard now so it sucks to type.


----------



## odin2free

Security Question...
Any reason to get security on the phone such as apps...
I already have warranty under verizon and such like that is there any reason i would get security apps for the phone..
yes mine is jailbroken with latest firmware..
Im currently using it to tether mywi to my comp...


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Overlord*
> 
> So what is the point of the gmail app for iPhone? I am probably gonna make the jump from Android to iOS eventually, and I am curious as to what benefits there are to the gmail app over the stock email app which has built in support for gmail


It's... more convenient. It saves you a tab slot in the browser and you can get to it quicker.


----------



## Crunkles

Have had my white iPhone 4S 64GB w/ AT&T for a year now, found this thread looking for an app thread, bored at work ha. Was hoping to find some info on a jailbreak for iOS6 and some better apps than what I've got.


----------



## _s3v3n_

5 64gb @ Verizon.


----------



## odin2free

Anybody use iPhone 4/s and iOS 5.1.1 and have jailbroken it
Look at speed intensifier.. It looks like it works for ui
Nothing more ...

Deleted tons of useless plush files ( research all night)
Snappier that's for sure free memory every so often
And yup it works better in minimal areas haha game loads are minimally quicker


----------



## F1ynn

16gb white iphone 4


----------



## mikami

nevermind


----------



## black7hought

I own an iPhone 4 and 4S

iPhone 4 - Black, 16GB, Verizon
iPhone 4S - White, 16GB, Verizon


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

Recently got a 64GB black slate iPhone 5.

I'm an Android fanboy, but finding this device to be ...well... perfect.

I cannot fault it whatsoever. Even the so called limiting iOS is doing everything asked of it then some. The battery life is poor when on low signal, but then when I think about my S3s battery in the same conditions, it's miles ahead on that front. Being able to use apps on WIFI for 1hr 30 mins and only losing about 10% battery is simply unheard of on all of my Android devices.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arthur Hucksake*
> 
> Recently got a 64GB black slate iPhone 5.
> I'm an Android fanboy, but finding this device to be ...well... perfect.
> I cannot fault it whatsoever. Even the so called limiting iOS is doing everything asked of it then some. The battery life is poor when on low signal, but then when I think about my S3s battery in the same conditions, it's miles ahead on that front. Being able to use apps on WIFI for 1hr 30 mins and only losing about 10% battery is simply unheard of on all of my Android devices.


I went from the S3 to an iphone 5 and I love it. I am also an Android fanboy.
-vertical scrolling is FLAWLESS, extremely smooth-everywhere and I can't say that about any other phone in the market, not even the Lumia 920.
-I get 2 days on one charge consistently (LTE on, push mail off)
-I love the size, I can grip the phone well unlike my s3 which I have to rest on top of my palm and hold it almost horizontally to balance it when I type with one hand
-Zero lag, no microstutter, no dropped frames
-The loudspeaker has bass (lol?), kind of unusual for a phone, and I've used quite a few phones

Cons:
-I miss the "P" and backspace all the time, sort of feels like the touchscreen is less responsive near the edges
-no swype is balls, every touchscreen phone should have gesture typing


----------



## black7hought

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> I went from the S3 to an iphone 5 and I love it. I am also an Android fanboy.
> -vertical scrolling is FLAWLESS, extremely smooth-everywhere and I can't say that about any other phone in the market, not even the Lumia 920.
> -I get 2 days on one charge consistently (LTE on, push mail off)
> -I love the size, I can grip the phone well unlike my s3 which I have to rest on top of my palm and hold it almost horizontally to balance it when I type with one hand
> -Zero lag, no microstutter, no dropped frames
> -The loudspeaker has bass (lol?), kind of unusual for a phone, and I've used quite a few phones
> Cons:
> -I miss the "P" and backspace all the time, sort of feels like the touchscreen is less responsive near the edges
> -no swype is balls, every touchscreen phone should have gesture typing


It is good to see someone appreciating the things the iPhone does well.

I switched from Android (HTC EVO 4G ) in early 2011 to an iPhone 4 and then a few months ago went to a Galaxy Nexus LTE. Even with all the "customization" and CyanogenMod, I missed the battery life of my iPhone. I returned the Galaxy Nexus and bought an iPhone 4S.


----------



## Liman23

I bought aniphone 3gs black 16gb, then an iphone 4 black 32gb.. which my wife is currently using, and an now a iphone 5 black 32gb.
hmm.. can you tell I do not currently own a apple computer







..? Actually in the 90s, I found my mac laptop superior for network discovery.
Of course now the pc caught up late 90s.

If I had the money, I would by an apple computer now that it is running an intel processor. but I have been building my own computers for personal and business
since 1985... first with mods, then complete units... When retail computer stores popped up... I went networking and server.
Ok... this is the iphone area so I will shut up about computers.... but the iphone is a computer....









My iPhone 5....
It's a great phone but I don't like Apple putting limits on wifi software utils... which makes me want to unlock it (which apple now allows)
so I can put the useful scanning utils on it without restrictions as it is a basic handy troubleshooting device if unlocked.

Many of my friends were amazed I never went android (android you can do anything with.. but an unlocked iphone I can as well
and I believe the iphone is superior device.


----------



## Nausicaa

Why not hackintosh? Buy parts that are compatible with OSX and use them.
http://www.macbreaker.com/2012/09/best-hackintosh-laptops-2012-mountain-lion.html
Here are suggestions.

I have Black iPhone 4 16gb on Straight Talk/AT&T


----------



## MorgsTouch

3gs 8gb at&t


----------



## RedStapler

16 GB 4S White
16 GB 4S Black


----------



## EricM9104

Checking in. Got a Sprint iPhone 4 8GB Black.


----------



## lilac

I have an 8gb iPhone 4 white with rogers.

I find that I keep losing sound. The ringer works but I won't have any other sounds. So I have to close out all the apps by pressing the home button twice and then restarting the phone. Kind of weird. I googled it and all the suggestions were to take it apart. Lol


----------



## superj1977

Can anyone tell me where i can get an old version of apple remote (2.3) for an old 2nd gen 4.2.1 ?
Had a look but im struggling to find one.

EDIT:

or a repo with old apps in?


----------



## mironccr345

Whhhaaaattt, didn't know about this club. Any one still rocking 5.1.1 ios on a jailbroken IP4?


----------



## superj1977

Nobody got apple remote app 2.3 or other thats compatible with 4.2.1 ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Whhhaaaattt, didn't know about this club. Any one still rocking 5.1.1 ios on a jailbroken IP4?


You looking for firmware or something?


----------



## dhaninugraha

16GB black 5 with Indosat here










I can still remember the day when I bought it, December 21st 2012, a week after its official launch here. I went to a nearby mall at 8am, waited for the store to open at 9am (ish), then bought the black 16GB. took it home, took the microSIM out of my Droid RAZR, and began hacking plastic bits off of it so that it would fit in the 5's nanoSIM tray... using a pair of scissors and 500-grit sandpaper to make fine reductions.

after about an hour of cutting and sanding I managed to fit the SIM and the 5 recognized it (phew!), only to have my legs tremble and cold sweat dripping off of my face afterwards.


----------



## mironccr345

^^ Glad you got it to fit. I did the same with my brother's SIM card. Used a really sharp knife and some fine sand paper to get it to fit.


----------



## dhaninugraha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> ^^ Glad you got it to fit. I did the same with my brother's SIM card. Used a really sharp knife and some fine sand paper to get it to fit.


I wanted to go the knife route but a (rather bloody) previous experience with a Xacto knife made me wield the scissors instead


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhaninugraha*
> 
> I wanted to go the knife route but a (rather bloody) previous experience with a Xacto knife made me wield the scissors instead


I almost messed up my bro's SIM card too, but I got lucky and made the cuts perfect.


----------



## sterik01

Add me to club...

Iphone 5 16gb black


----------



## EndymionFRS

Have my 16GB iPhone 4S, got it in December on Virgin Mobile. Love it, and being jailbroke made it so much better.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Add me to club...
> 
> Iphone 5 16gb black


I want that! Cydia?


----------



## sterik01

Jaku theme (I changed the phone and bitesms icons because the themes original ones were ugly). You can get them at his website.
Simple class iOS dock
LS climacons dark (you must ssh into the phone to change the wallpaper and ifile to change the weather location code).

Icon layout is through iconoclasm with 3x3 dense

Battery is with Bolt
Carrier logo is with zeppelin.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Jaku theme (I changed the phone and bitesms icons because the themes original ones were ugly). You can get them at his website.
> Simple class iOS dock
> LS climacons dark (you must ssh into the phone to change the wallpaper and ifile to change the weather location code).
> 
> Icon layout is through iconoclasm with 3x3 dense
> 
> Battery is with Bolt
> Carrier logo is with zeppelin.


Thanks for this! +rep


----------



## Deeldo

So I got an iPhone 5 on Friday and honestly I'm not very impressed by it. It's a work phone so I must use it. But it seems to be miles behind my One X in terms of customization. At least that's how it appears to be.
Are there any minimalist themes etc I can use? I hate having all those damn icons on my screen...


----------



## mironccr345

Have you thought about JailBreaking it?


----------



## Deeldo

I'm not allowed, it's a work phone.


----------



## mironccr345

Well that sucks.


----------



## EricM9104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeldo*
> 
> So I got an iPhone 5 on Friday and honestly I'm not very impressed by it. It's a work phone so I must use it. But it seems to be miles behind my One X in terms of customization. At least that's how it appears to be.
> Are there any minimalist themes etc I can use? I hate having all those damn icons on my screen...


Put whatever icons you don't need into a folder (16 icon's max per folder on an iPhone 5. May still be 12 like the 4S and older.), and whatever ones you do use, leave on the home screen, or put into another folder.

Stuck with the main iOS theme, no customization without jailbreaking it.


----------



## GTRagnarok

Might as well join the club during my final days with my iPhone, as I'm moving to Android very soon. Stock iOS is unbearably limited and boring to me, and it was pretty annoying to wait for jailbreaks (which are only taking longer and longer to develop). The 2+ years with my iPhone 4 were very fun though. I had a blast tweaking everything to my liking. How fitting that the tweak I'd wanted for so long, LockStatusHide, is released during my last couple of weeks with my iPhone.


----------



## mironccr345

My power button is not longer working. DAMN!!! So annoying!


----------



## sterik01

This happened to my boss 2 weeks ago. No jailbreak or modifications done to the iphone 5. He had to go to the apple store to get it exchanged.


----------



## mironccr345

^^^ I've had my iphone 4 for two years. It's probably from normal use? it's been like that for over a month. I haven't had time to fix it.


----------



## G2O415

I have an iPhone 3GS that was jailbroken with iOS 4.2.1 with iPad Baseband (At the time it was released). I did a dumb thing to it by trying to do a factory reset and now the iPhone is stuck on the apple boot logo. Is it bricked? If so how do I fix it?


----------



## Jasonn20

I got an iphone5 black on prepaid net10 and it works pretty good but I can not send pictures via text message. This is factory unlocked and am curious if I should jail break it or not or if it will allow mms to work with pictures.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasonn20*
> 
> I got an iphone5 black on prepaid net10 and it works pretty good but I can not send pictures via text message. This is factory unlocked and am curious if I should jail break it or not or if it will allow mms to work with pictures.


It depends on your plan. If you don't have picture or video messaging with the plan then nothing will change that, you won't be able to send pictures or videos in text messages.

However in iMessage you should be able to send pictures and videos with no problem to other Apple users.


----------



## G2O415

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G2O415*
> 
> I have an iPhone 3GS that was jailbroken with iOS 4.2.1 (I think that was the iOS with iPad Baseband for unlocking...) with iPad Baseband (At the time it was released). I did a dumb thing to it by trying to do a factory reset and now the iPhone is stuck on the apple boot logo. Is it bricked? *If so how do I fix it?*


Could really use some suggestions as I could really use it for my iOS Development internship.


----------



## sterik01

Updated to ios7 beta 5

On iphone 5

Loving it


----------



## Nausicaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasonn20*
> 
> I got an iphone5 black on prepaid net10 and it works pretty good but I can not send pictures via text message. This is factory unlocked and am curious if I should jail break it or not or if it will allow mms to work with pictures.


Hi you do not have the right APN settings, go to look up net10 settings.

*http://www.howardforums.com/showthread.php/1799730-Need-help-with-MMS-on-iPhone-on-net10-(AT-amp-T)*


----------



## patriotaki

Hello i own 4 iPhone's

1) iPhone 2G 8GB Factory Unlocked
2) iPhone 2G 8GB Factory Unlocked
3) iPhone 4 16GB Factory unlocked
4) iPhone 4 32GB Factory unlocked


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

Can count me in. iPhone 5 64GB in my awesome new Spigen Tough Armour case.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Anyone have a reputable ebay seller that will sell the screen, digitizer and bezel? I dropped my 4s yesterday and have 2 glorious cracks in it.


----------



## neo0031

Not sure if I should ask this here, but here goes. If need be I will start a thread. But thought maybe fellow users can help me out here. I also posted this in the Apple Community, but we all know people aren't as keen to help there...

I am using my iPhone 4 as a personal hotspot for both my PC and iPad. All goes well. *But whenever I use the iPad with the hotspot, I think whenever it's more than 10 minutes or so continuous of connection, the hotspot connection is rendered useless for both the iPad and other devices, even thought the phone will still say it's broadcasting.*

As far as I know this only occurs with the iPad, and yes, it still happens when the PC is not connected and the iPad being the sole connected device.

This can only be "resolved" by disabling the hotspot, either enable then disabling airplane mode, or reset network settings all together, which is inconvenient and time-consuming.

Please, any insights and help would be much appreciated. I can provide more info on demand.

Thank you for any help in advance.


----------



## sQuetos

16gb, vodafone, white








dont know if anyone can help me but my phone bill every month is like £200... its been like that for about 5 months now first month I thought ok i used it too much but i didnt use it for months and i keep getting the same bill I think im signed up to something thats charging me

any help to how to fix this?

Thanks


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sQuetos*
> 
> 16gb, vodafone, white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont know if anyone can help me but my phone bill every month is like £200... its been like that for about 5 months now first month I thought ok i used it too much but i didnt use it for months and i keep getting the same bill I think im signed up to something thats charging me
> 
> any help to how to fix this?
> 
> Thanks


...not really an iPhone focused question and I doubt you'll get help in this club.

Anyway, I've been with Vodafone UK and I'm sure they have an online usage record of calls, texts, and internet usage, sorted by date and amount of usage.

I'm more surprised you so obidiently paid that month each month for 5 months...


----------



## one4hope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arthur Hucksake*
> 
> Can count me in. iPhone 5 64GB in my awesome new Spigen Tough Armour case.


Nice! I have a Spigen Slim Amour case on my iPhone 5. I used to work in a mobile phone store for a few years and this is the best quality case I have come across.


----------



## ejohnson

Recently got a brand newish iphone 4 to replace my broken xperia play (playstation phone)

Its my mothers old phone, she had it for about 2 weeks till my brothers kid used it as a chew toy. Now when you make phone calls, the person you call hears nothing but loud screatching and static... but if you flip over to speaker phone its fine.

From what I have been reading it sounds like the headset (earphone) part needs to be replaced. Anyone know if this is right?

I have taken plenty of these apart for replair, but I just want to make sure I only have to order parts once.


----------



## Durvelle27

Can i join

I have a Black iPhone 5S 16GB w/ Sprint and soon a Silver iPhone 6 Plus 64GB


----------



## rui-no-onna

I seem to have amassed quite a collection.

iPhone 16GB ATT (no service)
iPhone 4 32GB Black ATT (unlocked, int'l SIM)
iPhone 4S 32GB Black ATT (unlocked, int'l SIM)
iPhone 5s 32GB Space Gray ATT (current primary, ATT SIM)
iPhone 5c 16GB White VZW (unlocked, TMO SIM)
iPhone 6 Plus 64GB Space Gray ATT (trial period, currently no service - Cricket SIM ordered)


----------



## steelbom

Just pre-ordered a 6S plus 128GB Space Grey... super keen to get my hands on it. Been using a 4S for ages.


----------



## ma2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Just pre-ordered a 6S plus 128GB Space Grey... super keen to get my hands on it. Been using a 4S for ages.


I was thinking about that, till I went to store and noticed just how massive 6 plus were (I believe the 6 plus should be pretty much same size as the 6s plus), and I thought my s6 edge/Z1 were pretty big...

Not sure on the battery life on the non-plus versions either. 4S was my first iphone and at the time, i felt it was the best phone on the market. Not sure what is right now, perhaps I should just wait for the iPhone 7 before jumping back onto the iphone train.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ma2k5*
> 
> I was thinking about that, till I went to store and noticed just how massive 6 plus were (I believe the 6 plus should be pretty much same size as the 6s plus), and I thought my s6 edge/Z1 were pretty big...
> 
> Not sure on the battery life on the non-plus versions either. 4S was my first iphone and at the time, i felt it was the best phone on the market. Not sure what is right now, perhaps I should just wait for the iPhone 7 before jumping back onto the iphone train.


Ah yeah. I was aware how big it is when I ordered. I had a play around after with a 6 Plus, and I was like... I could go bigger. Maybe 6, 6.5 even.


----------



## TrueForm

I pre Ordered my 1st ever Apple product (Iphone 6s 64GB Silver)








Should Arrive early next week or this friday if I'm really lucky.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrueForm*
> 
> I pre Ordered my 1st ever Apple product (Iphone 6s 64GB Silver)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should Arrive early next week or this friday if I'm really lucky.


Nice... I'm hoping my 6S+'ll get here around then too. But the due date is the 5th of November :'(

>>>>>

Dang the benchmarks for the 6S+ are crazy good. It scored around 2570 for single core, and 4500 for multi core in Geekbench 3. (The 6S+ is 1600 and 2900.) My poor little 4S gets 200 and 400 respectively








Still waiting to see anything about GFX performance.


----------



## Shogon

Just curious, but do you have to jailbreak an iPhone in order to get tethering? I tried searching for it on my Mom's iPhone but can't seem to find it (4s) and lately I've been thinking of ditching Android and going back to iOS with the latest 6s+. I have unlimited data and can tether on my One Plus just fine, but if I were to "upgrade" I'd still like to tether when possible. I'd go Windows again but they don't exactly have a VPN app like Apple/Android does and I do miss having descent quality pictures (especially when I want to sell stuff).


----------



## TrueForm

Thanks!

I've only ever used Android since I my 1st smart phone :^)
Interesting to see how they compare and how much faster the 6s will be to my Galaxy S4.


----------



## BURGER4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Just curious, but do you have to jailbreak an iPhone in order to get tethering? I tried searching for it on my Mom's iPhone but can't seem to find it (4s) and lately I've been thinking of ditching Android and going back to iOS with the latest 6s+. I have unlimited data and can tether on my One Plus just fine, but if I were to "upgrade" I'd still like to tether when possible. I'd go Windows again but they don't exactly have a VPN app like Apple/Android does and I do miss having descent quality pictures (especially when I want to sell stuff).


You don't have to jailbreak it. The iPhone supports tethering over USB, Wi-Fi and Bluetooth. It's called "Personal Hotspot" and you should be able to find it right in the settings app.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BURGER4life*
> 
> You don't have to jailbreak it. The iPhone supports tethering over USB, Wi-Fi and Bluetooth. It's called "Personal Hotspot" and you should be able to find it right in the settings app.


I looked online and it seemed rather easy to find Hotspot function, but when I tried looking it wasn't there in the settings app. I'll give it another look see when I see my mom later today though.


----------



## BURGER4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> I looked online and it seemed rather easy to find Hotspot function, but when I tried looking it wasn't there in the settings app. I'll give it another look see when I see my mom later today though.


If i remember correctly, on older versions of iOS, you have to activate mobile data for the button to come visible.
Right now im on an iPhone 5 and iOS 9, and i got the "Personal Hotspot" button visible but greyed out until i turn on mobile data.
Maybe you want/have to update the phone.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BURGER4life*
> 
> If i remember correctly, on older versions of iOS, you have to activate mobile data for the button to come visible.
> Right now im on an iPhone 5 and iOS 9, and i got the "Personal Hotspot" button visible but greyed out until i turn on mobile data.
> Maybe you want/have to update the phone.


I did end up finding the other day, but forgot to post it here considering how lazy I've been. It was sort of obscure compared to how my OnePlus is with its personal hotspot.

Anyways it may work for me, but I just wonder if I will get flagged with that "text 611, or go to your AT&T account" junk even though I have unlimited data still. It was rather nice being able to tether on my OnePlus while all my past phones from AT&T never allowed me to tether before.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Been on Android for years ever since the G1. 2nd day with my iPhone 6s Plus 128GB Space Grey and no issues so far. Very fast and responsive and great battery life compared to my S6 Edge which usually lagged/glitched out and lets not talk about the awful battery life...


----------



## bubbleawsome

I've got a iPhone 6s 64GB Silver. It was delivered Friday but FedEx hates me and took the package back until monday. Ah well.


----------



## steelbom

Just got my 6S+ 128GB Space Grey. Been waiting impatiently since Friday xD... soooo much better than the 4S in every way. Feels weird using the 4S now. Still gotta head in to get my sim changed tomorrow but loving it so far.

3D Touch is great and I'm using it all the time. The haptic feed back thing is pretty neat too.


----------



## TrueForm

Yeah a great upgrade from my S4.

I can see now why Apple sells millions apon millions of Iphones.

I was close to getting the S6 but I'm so glad I didn't.


----------



## skkane

Anyone else had their back camera (the main one) die on their Iphone6? Mine just died few days ago and I didn't use it all that much. It just shows a pink oscilating dot. So it's dead?

Had all models since the 1st iphone and I never had a broken camera, wth apple??


----------



## bubbleawsome

I've never seen that happen skkane. It's probably a one off thing, maybe covered by warranty.


----------



## skkane

Don't have any warranty unfortunately. Guess I will have to take it apart and try reconnecting the camera. If that doesn't work maybe order a new camera from somewhere but i'm worried it might be the motherboard


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrueForm*
> 
> Yeah a great upgrade from my S4.
> 
> I can see now why Apple sells millions apon millions of Iphones.
> 
> I was close to getting the S6 but I'm so glad I didn't.


You would have hated the S6. Garbage phone for the money. TouchWiz sucks and the battery blows.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Don't have any warranty unfortunately. Guess I will have to take it apart and try reconnecting the camera. If that doesn't work maybe order a new camera from somewhere but i'm worried it might be the motherboard


You try resetting the phone to factory default? Upgraded the latest IOS version?


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> You try resetting the phone to factory default? Upgraded the latest IOS version?


Yes. No luck. Seems like either dead camera or dead motherboard connection. Sucks


----------



## espn

This video shows Chipgate is a big issue with average 18% battery different for 3D games/HD video recording:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lIY3jTkH-g


----------



## 1Scotty1

Can I join the club?







Yesterday I swapped phones with my sister, she desperately wanted my HTC One M7 and she gave me her iPhone 5 at no additional charge, best deal ever!







Only thing that is "wrong" with the iPhone is, that the rear housing is a bit scuffed from usage, but I plan to order a new rear housing and completely replace it and the iPhone will be good as new









The model is Iphone 5, 32GB, black


----------



## KJDavisson

Need some help with an iphone 4s that is icloud locked and the person I got it from can't remember there apple account info and it's stuck on activation screen. Iphone 4s ios 9.1


----------



## Wishmaker

Cloud locked as in via the 'lock my phone when lost or stolen' option ?


----------



## KJDavisson

Activation


----------



## 1Scotty1

Anyone have experience with the SPIGEN Tough Armor for the iPhone 5? Does it cause signal interference? Because now I have a rip-off metal bumper from eBay and it has serious signal interference, like without bumper I have 2-3 dots of signal, with bumper I have ZERO. So, any thoughts on the SPIGEN Tough Armor case?

Thanks


----------



## acvideo

I bought iphone 5s off the craiglist. To make sure its clean, I met the guy at the local ATT authorized dealer who checked it and said its clean and is not under contract. The guy unlinked the phone from his icloud account and I linked it to mine without any problem. I ordered sim card from airvoice wireless (ATT MVNO) and when i activated it I was told it was reported stolen! I called this guy who said his mom reported it stolen not knowing he is selling it. He was on the family plan. Now he doesnt picks up the phone. I have filed police report. It is not reported to them as stolen. ATT won't help either. I ran imei through https://imeidata.net and the report says its blacklisted on Tmobile, MetroPCS also. For whats it worth it came out listed as clean on Telenor (Sweden)! So, even if i jailbreak it, I likely won't be able to use it on Tmobile or its MVNO. is that correct? What are my options? It is still working on Airvoice, but got blocked by ATT and had to request CSR to unblock it.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acvideo*
> 
> I bought iphone 5s off the craiglist. To make sure its clean, I met the guy at the local ATT authorized dealer who checked it and said its clean and is not under contract. The guy unlinked the phone from his icloud account and I linked it to mine without any problem. I ordered sim card from airvoice wireless (ATT MVNO) and when i activated it I was told it was reported stolen! I called this guy who said his mom reported it stolen not knowing he is selling it. He was on the family plan. Now he doesnt picks up the phone. I have filed police report. It is not reported to them as stolen. ATT won't help either. I ran imei through https://imeidata.net and the report says its blacklisted on Tmobile, MetroPCS also. For whats it worth it came out listed as clean on Telenor (Sweden)! So, even if i jailbreak it, I likely won't be able to use it on Tmobile or its MVNO. is that correct? What are my options? It is still working on Airvoice, but got blocked by ATT and had to request CSR to unblock it.


The fact is you own a stolen phone and police may finds you anytime.


----------

